# Fuente SMPS (Switching Mode Power Supply) 12VDC



## Guest

HOLA a todos. aquí les dejo un diagrama de una fuente SMPS, su entrada de tension es de 12VDC y su salida es variable según sea ajustada; la corriente también depende de la tension de salida, para mi necesidad yo la ajuste a una salida de +-45VDC para alimentar una etapa de potencia de 200W la cual me trabaja muy bien; esta etapa es un amplificador de 100W stereo para el automovil. Este diseño es la version 1.5 Final, las demas versiones las elimine ya que se tenian problemas de "ruidos" en los altavoces si se alimentaba un amplificador, en esta version ha quedado solucionado este problema.


----------



## Nilfred

Me gusta, con unos ligeros cambios hago un puente H y elimino el tap central, luego reemplazo el transformador por un inductor y deberá andar ¿no?


----------



## shocky

Muy bueno Luciperro. La verdad que era lo que estaba buscando para colocar una potencia que me arme en el auto. El problema es que necesito +-50Vcc.
¿Si coloco un transformador con una relacion de transformadorrmacion mayor solucionaria el problema?
Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Guest

shocky dijo:
			
		

> Muy bueno Luciperro. La verdad que era lo que estaba buscando para colocar una potencia que me arme en el auto. El problema es que necesito +-50Vcc.
> ¿Si coloco un transformador con una relacion de transformadorrmacion mayor solucionaria el problema?
> Desde ya muchas gracias.



Hola Shocky. Pues con la relacion de vueltas que marco en el diagrama para el trasnformador que son 8 vueltas con tap central en el primario y 22 vueltas con tap central en el secundario obtienes alrededor de 135 a 145 volts de extremo a extremo, ahora bien si lo que tu necesitas es +-50VDC lo que seria 100V de extremo a extremo de la fuente; ajusta por medio del trimpot de 100K hasta que obtengas la tension que necesites.

Hola Razorback. Bueno eso de conseguir un toroide tambien esté muy dificil en mi pais; ahora bien las pruebas que hice para el prototipo de la fuente fue con un toroide el cual conseguí de un saldo de una fábrica porque no los venden en las electrónicas, con respecto a a lo del transformador de PC pues también sirve, si esos los venden en tu pueblo pues solo consiguete  el mas grande que tengan; por lo que con un transformador de fuente de computadora no tendrás problemas, sólo considera el area que ocuparás de alambre. Con la ferrita del transformador de Flyback de TV no he realizado pruebas pero pues si tienes uno o puedes conseguirlo haz la prueba, yo digo que si debe funcionar ya que es ferrita y para elevar la tensión en un TV a miles de volts y soportar la alta frecuencia debiera trabajar.


----------



## Razorback

Si lo arrollo de la forma en que esta la foto...tendré problemas? es posible que se queme algun componente si el transformador funciona mal?..Espero que me puedas responder. Salu2 Nano


----------



## Guest

Enrrollale las espiras tal cual muestras en la fotografia no pasa de que se te bote el fusible que por cierto para la prueba te recomiendo que coloques un fusible de 5 Amperes automotriz, ahora bien si al probarlo escuchas un ruido de alta frecuencia que proviene del transformador entonces quiere decir que no te va  a  servir o si se calienta en exceso tampoco te servirá, pero tu has la prueba que no pasa nada; otra cosa es que no coloques los capacitores de 2200uF que van despues del puente rectificador, coloca para la prueba inicial un par de resistencias de 10K a 5W y ve que tension obtienes.


----------



## NEO101

*Luciperro* , cómo estás? Gracias por existir!!!    
Excelente la información que aportás, estuve buscando por toda internet algo similar, ya que quiero montar un amplificador Hi-Fi (THD < 0.01 %) en el auto, sobre 8 ohms. El mayor problema es siempre la tensión...
Lo que quería pedirte, es que por favor me expliques lo más detalladamente que te sea posible, todo lo relacionado con el transformador de ferrite, ya que no tengo ni idea.
Por ejemplo: grosor de los alambres, qué ancho debe tener el núcleo, que forma y medidas, que permeabilidad debe tener el ferrite.... en fin, todos los detalles necesarios para poder conseguir los elementos y construírla. Ya que supongo que llegada esta altura de la investigación, a los que les pasó lo mismo que a mí, lo más complicado de todo, lo que determina si podés hacerlo o no, es el conseguir los elementos y construir correctamente el maldito transformador de ferrite...
Saludos desde Argentina y muchas gracias por adelantado!

Marcelo


----------



## shocky

Gracias.
A igual que NEO101 se esactamente como contruir el transformador toroidal.
Lo que yo quiero construir es un inversor de tensión de 12Vcc a 220Vac.
Que modificaciones tendria que hacerle al circuito para lograr este fin.
Desde ya muchisimas gracias.


----------



## Guest

shocky dijo:
			
		

> Gracias.
> A igual que NEO101 se exactamente como construir el transformador toroidal.
> Lo que yo quiero construir es un inversor de tensión de 12Vcc a 220Vac.
> Que modificaciones tendría que hacerle al circuito para lograr este fin.
> Desde ya muchísimas gracias.




Hola shocky, bueno para que tu obtengas los 230VAC solo hay que dar mas vueltas al secundario del transformador y eliminas tanto el potenciometro como los capacitores y el puente de diodos, ahora bien si lo que tu deseas es tener esa tensión de 230VAC para alimentar aparatos X, videos, tv, radio, etc. NO TE VA A SERVIR, la causa es que la frecuencia de salida es arriba de los 50Khz y si recordamos los aparatos electrodomesticos trabajan entre 50 y 60Hz; si esto es lo que buscas te recomiendo mejor que adquieras en una tienda electrónica un inversor de los chinos que venden  "Made in China".

Saludos.



			
				NEO101 dijo:
			
		

> *Luciperro* , cómo estás? Gracias por existir!!!
> Excelente la información que aportás, estuve buscando por toda internet algo similar, ya que quiero montar un amplificador Hi-Fi (THD < 0.01 %) en el auto, sobre 8 ohms. El mayor problema es siempre la tensión...
> Lo que quería pedirte, es que por favor me expliques lo más detalladamente que te sea posible, todo lo relacionado con el transformador de ferrite, ya que no tengo ni idea.
> Por ejemplo: grosor de los alambres, qué ancho debe tener el núcleo, que forma y medidas, que permeabilidad debe tener el ferrite.... en fin, todos los detalles necesarios para poder conseguir los elementos y construírla. Ya que supongo que llegada esta altura de la investigación, a los que les pasó lo mismo que a mí, lo más complicado de todo, lo que determina si podés hacerlo o no, es el conseguir los elementos y construir correctamente el maldito transformador de ferrite...
> Saludos desde Argentina y muchas gracias por adelantado!
> 
> Marcelo




HOLA NEO101. bueno en éste momento estoy preparando unas fotos y la información detallada que pronto postearé para que tengan todos los datos, solo que he estado terminando otro proyecto por eso no he concluido con eso pero pronto estará la información.


----------



## shocky

NEO101, lo que yo quieroes construirlo yo, ya que me lo pidieron el la facultad como proyecto final. Me podrias dar una mano, por lo menos para donde apuntar. Si es que se puede modificar este circuito para poder obtener 220Vac y 50Hz.
Gracias.


----------



## Guest

shocky dijo:
			
		

> NEO101, lo que yo quieroes construirlo yo, ya que me lo pidieron el la facultad como proyecto final. Me podrias dar una mano, por lo menos para donde apuntar. Si es que se puede modificar este circuito para poder obtener 220Vac y 50Hz.
> Gracias.




Con referencia a lo que pides hay dos posibilidades, una es utilizando el diseño con el transformador de nucleo de ferrita y la otra es con un transformador de láminas; si quieres utilizar el transformador de nucleo de ferrita, para que tengas 50Hz la salida sería a través de transistores y hay que agregar una etapa que dispare los transistores a 50 o 60Hz. siendo mas complejo el sistema.


----------



## NEO101

shocky dijo:
			
		

> NEO101, lo que yo quieroes construirlo yo, ya que me lo pidieron el la facultad como proyecto final. Me podrias dar una mano, por lo menos para donde apuntar. Si es que se puede modificar este circuito para poder obtener 220Vac y 50Hz.
> Gracias.



El tema de hacer una fuente switching es más que nada para ahorrar espacio y peso, en mi caso porque si necesito 400 watts, un transformador convencional sería realmente incómodo de colocar en el auto.
Si para tu proyecto no te exigen que la fuente sea switching, lo que tú necesitas es más sencillo.
Tienes que hacer un oscilador con los 12 volts, con transistores que soporten bastante corriente (como los 2N3055), y esa salida la colocas como entrada de un transformador convencional de 12 v a 220 v. Circuitos de ese tipo hay muchos, y no son muy complicados (creo que no suelen llevar bobinas), fijate que podés modificar alguno de los que se usan para alimentar tubos, haciéndolo de más potencia.... creo haber visto un circuito de 200 watts, cuando lo encuentre te aviso... Por lo pronto aquí tienes uno de 100 Watt para que tengas idea de qué estoy hablando:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-switching-110-220-vac-hagala-ud-mismo-18086/

Por otro lado, en mi caso esta solución me serviría reemplazando el transformador por uno de ferrite que son más chicos, pero son imposibles de conseguir, y mucho menos de la medida que uno necesita....

Saludos y espero que te sirva!
Marcelo


----------



## shocky

Disculpa NEO101. Pero ese sircuito que tu me pasa tine una forma de onda cuadrada a la salida, por lo que equipos que trabajan con la frecuencia de red no funcionan.
Me estan pidiendo que sea cuasisenoidal. Y dentro de lo posible swching.
Si saves algo por mas poco que sea dimelo por favor¡¡¡


----------



## NEO101

shocky dijo:
			
		

> Disculpa NEO101. Pero ese sircuito que tu me pasa tine una forma de onda cuadrada a la salida, por lo que equipos que trabajan con la frecuencia de red no funcionan.
> Me estan pidiendo que sea cuasisenoidal. Y dentro de lo posible swching.
> Si saves algo por mas poco que sea dimelo por favor¡¡¡



Lo que recuerdo, pero no puedo asegurar completamente, es que resulta complicado obtener una señal senoidal en este caso, ya que la forma de la misma va a variar según la carga (consumo) de lo que conectes. Es decir, tiene que haber una especie de realimentación que ajuste la forma de la onda según el consumo... no es muy sencillo.
OJO! no estoy completamente seguro, pero recuerdo haber leído algo parecido.
Si te sirve, en estos foros había un post con unos links a explicaciones de diferentes fuentes conmutadas, lo acabo de buscar y no lo encuentro, luego te lo paso...
Salu2 !!!


----------



## shocky

Bueno lo voy a buscar, lo que se hace es justamente eso ,una realimentación, la cual aumenta el ancho de pulso, para compensar el aumento de carga y viceversa.
Cualquier novedad házmela saber.
Gracias.


----------



## Guest

Hola a todos. Bueno pues aqui dejo unas fotos de como montar el trasnformador, para el diseño que realicé he utilizado un nucleo tipo EI modelo ETD49 de ferroxcube pero nada impide el utilizar un toroide; de las pruebas que realicé me doy cuenta que al bobinar con el mismo numero de vueltas da la misma tensión es decir con el nucleo toroidal (que fue con el primero que tuve he hice pruebas) arrollé 8 vueltas con tap central para el primario y 42 vueltas con tap central para el secundario y obtuve alrededor de 145 a 150Volts, y con el nucleo tipo EI ETD49, arrollé el mismo número de vueltas tanto en el primario como en el secundario; los dos probados con el mismo circuito y el mismo PCB la frecuencia de oscilación es de 50Khz. 

Algo que cambié entre el nucleo tipo toroide y el EI, es el alambre del primario, en el Toroide utilicé alambre No.14 para el primario y No.17 para el secundario, en el EI ETD49 para el primario utilicé una tira de lámina de cobre como primario y en secundario alambre No.13; si bien ésto es porque el primario debe ser de alambre grueso por la corriente que se manejará, de hecho para las incomodidades que tuve al enrrollar en No. 14 en el toroide en una de las pruebas lo sustituí por arrollar varios alambres en paralelo de calibre mas delgado como No.18 o 20 siendo asi que es mas manejable al momento de arrollar y aparte de que se tiene menos pérdidas en el flujo magnetico; en el nucleo EI ETD49 la lámina es muy maleable al momento de arrollar, aparte de la gran area que se cubre y la gran corriente que se puede manejar, la pérdida es tambien menor, aunque nada impide que también en éste tipo de nucleo se arrollen uno o varios alambres de cobre para el primario, recordemos que todo depende para la potencia que se desee manejar.

Bueno aqui les dejo las fotos del transformador y cómo se fue ensamblando.


----------



## Razorback

*Hola*, al fin pude terminar mi fuente smps de supuestos +/-36v. (Similar a la que propone Luciperro. esta en www.sound.westhost.com/project89.htm). Mi sorpresa surge cuando al medir con el tester obtengo +36,5 y -28,7...a que se debe? es por las vueltas de alambre del secundario, no se supone que sea simétrica?
 Otra cosa...me gustaría convertir los +36,5 que son para alimentar un amplificador de audio, con reguladores de tensíón para alimentar una compactera de pc, pero tengo miedo de romperla ya que esta fuente trabaja a mucha frecuencia, le afectaría en algo que la conecte? Ayuda y gracias. Salu2.


----------



## Guest

Hola Razorback.  Con respecto a tu fuente tienes exageradamente dispareja la tension lo mas probable es que es por el bobinado secundario te han de haber faltado vueltas de un lado revisa que estén parejas.

A lo del reproductor de PC busca otra alternativa que no sea por medio de los reguladores, no tanto por la fuente y la frecuencia; sino que necesitas tirar mucha tension para bajar a los 5V y 12V que necesitás, mejor tomalos de la bateria y no de los 36 de tu fuente. Y pon fotos para ver cómo te quedó tu fuente SMPS. Saludos.


----------



## Razorback

Hola, aca estan las fotos (faltan algunos componentes) pero para el test está. Ya reparé el transformador y quedo simétrica. Ahora unas preguntas: como puedo comprobar que amperaje puede suministrar la fuente sin dañarla? Como puedo comprobar la frecuencia del voltaje de salida? Salu2


----------



## Guest

Razorback dijo:
			
		

> Hola, aca estan las fotos (faltan algunos componentes) pero para el test está. Ya reparé el transformador y quedo simétrica. Ahora unas preguntas: como puedo comprobar que amperaje puede suministrar la fuente sin dañarla? Como puedo comprobar la frecuencia del voltaje de salida? Salu2




Hola Razorback, te felicito te quedó muy bien tu tarjeta muy buen trabajo   ; para el test de corriente puede suministrar puedes hacerle varias pruebas, entre ellas puede ser con una resistencia, o un foco mide la resistencia del foco y calcula la corriente que circulará con la tensión que apliques de tu fuente y con el resultado compara lo que te marque con el amperimetro al momento de hacer la medición, tambien compara la tensión y cuanto es su caida. Pero la prueba definitiva es el amplificador que vas a alimentar si es que esa es al finalidad.

Respecto a la frecuencia pues solo la frecuencia que podrás medir es la de AC antes de la rectificación y esta la puedes hacer con un osciloscopio, si bien se supone debe de ser la frecuencia con al cual estas trabajando el SG3525 que ha de oscilar entre los 30 y 40Khz, despues del puente rectificador no podrás medir ninguna frecuencia ya que es practicamente corriente directa.

Saludos


----------



## boanerge

Hola Luciperro, veo que tu trabajo es muy bueno y les ha gustado a muchos de los amigos del foro.

Yo estoy en el diseño de una fuente conmutada, y estoy un poco atorado en el tema del inductor, tanto por la especificación del mismo como por la disponibilidad de los nucleos y todo eso, como les pasara a varios de los amigos que postearon.

Aprovecho el hilo para hacerte una consulta,  pretendo hacer un inductor con un nucleo toroidal y olvidandonos un poco de la disponibilidad del mismo en mi pais. Sabes o conoces donde hay información para como especificar un nucleo toroidal en particular. Con los tipo E estandar hay varias soluciones que dependen del fabricante, tablas y varias cosas más, incluso entre ellos mismos ni se entienden jajaajajaj.

Además que programa utilizas para hacer la PCB, yo utilizo Ares de Proteus pero el problema son las librerías para inductores jejeje no sales de una y ya tienes otros problemas.

Gracias y suerte con tu fuente.


----------



## Guest

boanerge dijo:
			
		

> #24
> Hola Luciperro, veo que tu trabajo es muy bueno y les ha gustado a muchos de los amigos del foro.
> 
> Yo estoy en el diseño de una fuente conmutada, y estoy un poco atorado en el tema del inductor, tanto por la especificación del mismo como por la disponibilidad de los nucleos y todo eso, como les pasara a varios de los amigos que postearon.
> 
> Aprovecho el hilo para hacerte una consulta, pretendo hacer un inductor con un nucleo toroidal y olvidandonos un poco de la disponibilidad del mismo en mi pais. Sabes o conoces donde hay información para como especificar un nucleo toroidal en particular. Con los tipo E estandar hay varias soluciones que dependen del fabricante, tablas y varias cosas más, incluso entre ellos mismos ni se entienden jajaajajaj.
> 
> Además que programa utilizas para hacer la PCB, yo utilizo Ares de Proteus pero el problema son las librerías para inductores jejeje no sales de una y ya tienes otros problemas.
> 
> Gracias y suerte con tu fuente.



Hola que tal, pues puedes consultar la página de ferroxcube o elnamagnetics para los datos de los toroides. Para los PCB yo utilizo el PROTEL y de Hehco, con referencia las librerías siempre estoy haciendo mis propios componentes porque nunca hay un estandar de tamaños.

SALUDOS.


----------



## electron26

Hola otra vez Luciperrro, quisiera saber 2 cosas sobre tu fuente SMPS : 

1º: Para que son los transistores tip31 que se encuentran en la salida de la fuente SMPS junto con los otros componentes que lo acompañan?, ya que en el esquema no figuran, pero en el PCB si estan, cumplen la funcion de reguladores de tensión, son importantes para el correcto funcionamiento de la fuente? 

2º: Se puede reemplazar el transformador de ferrite por el comun de laminas?, hay que darle mas vueltas de alambre tanto del primario como del secundario si utilizo un transformador comun de laminas de metal, cual seria la cantidad de espiras del primario y del secundario? Has probado tu esto que te planteo?. Muchas Gracias


----------



## Guest

electron26 dijo:
			
		

> Hola otra vez Luciperrro, quisiera saber 2 cosas sobre tu fuente SMPS :
> 
> 1º: Para que son los transistores tip31 que se encuentran en la salida de la fuente SMPS junto con los otros componentes que lo acompañan?, ya que en el esquema no figuran, pero en el PCB si estan, cumplen la funcion de reguladores de tensión, son importantes para el correcto funcionamiento de la fuente?
> 
> 2º: Se puede reemplazar el transformador de ferrite por el comun de laminas?, hay que darle mas vueltas de alambre tanto del primario como del secundario si utilizo un transformador comun de laminas de metal, cual seria la cantidad de espiras del primario y del secundario? Has probado tu esto que te planteo?. Muchas Gracias



Ke tal Electron26. Los componentes ke se ven en la fuente de alimentacion y ek no estan en el plano son uan prueba para sacar +-15VDC para alimentar amplificador operacionales, pero solo fue prueba porke no dio resultado por cuestion de diseño, no el hagas mucho caso. Con respecto a lo del transformador no puedes sustituir uno de ferrita por uno de lamina por muchas razones uan de entrada es la frecuencia de trabajo y la otra el tamaño.

SALUDOS.


----------



## broka

bueno , sorry por el posteo anterior , opero ya encontre los esquemas..bueno muy interesante esta fuente...bueno pues yo tengo una fuente igual a la que propones es un poco mas antigua y quiero rediseñarla...pues queria preguntar si el integrado SG3525 , lo puedo reemplazar por un STK7309, que de hecho lo ocupa este fuente...y bueno pues debe ser de alta frecuencua esta fuente, mirala te dejo una foto para que la veas...(bueno le saque 2 condensadores y el rectificador, ) ojo esta fuente se enchufa directamente a 220 y tiene como salida +12 -12 +5 V y un tierra  comun..

ah buenoo yo tambien creo que la ferrita que ocupa el transformador es un 
ETD48 ...porque sale una sigla..y un 48
bueno...yo quiero reacer el nucleo..ya que quiero una fuente que me entregue +-66 volts en DC...

ahh y de cuantos amperes puede entregar la fuente SMPS que fabricastE??


----------



## Guest

broka dijo:
			
		

> ahh y de cuantos amperes puede entregar la fuente SMPS que fabricastE??



Que tal Broka. No puedes reempalzar el 3525 por el STK ya que son circuitos diferentes en su forma de trabajo.
La fuente de alimentacion SMPS que coloqué entrega eficientemente 250W con una tension de +-60VDC como máximo de salida.


----------



## broka

bueno ya tengo mi transformador de ferrita, pero ahora tengo na gran duda...a que se refiere con 8 espiras con tap central? 
en el primario: ¿son 8 espiras en la primera fase del primaro y 8 espiras mas en la segunda fase del primario? o ¿en el primario; son 4 espiras en la primera fase y 4 espiras mas en la segunda fase?..bueno tengo solo esa duda, saludos


----------



## Guest

broka dijo:
			
		

> aca eadjunto la foto con la duda que tengo



Asi es son 4 y 4 espiras


----------



## Otrebor

Hola, quisiera saber que es el remoto? que aparese en el circuito, y como hago para aumentar el amperaje, quiero que tenga 2A en la salida. gracias


----------



## electron26

Hola Luciperrro, le quiero hacer una pregunta sobre la fuente SMPS que usted publico:

Se pueden reemplazar los MUR1520 por un puente de diodos que tengan la misma o mayor capacidad de manejo de corriente que estos?. No afectara el correcto funcionamiento de la fuente con esta modificacion?. Muchas Gracias


----------



## Guest

Otrebor dijo:
			
		

> Hola, quisiera saber que es el remoto? que aparese en el circuito, y como hago para aumentar el amperaje, quiero que tenga 2A en la salida. gracias



El remoto es el encendido del circuito el cual le colocas un switch que va a 12V. La fuente te entrega los 2 amperes sin problema.



			
				electron26 dijo:
			
		

> Hola Luciperrro, le quiero hacer una pregunta sobre la fuente SMPS que usted publico:
> 
> Se pueden reemplazar los MUR1520 por un puente de diodos que tengan la misma o mayor capacidad de manejo de corriente que estos?. No afectara el correcto funcionamiento de la fuente con esta modificacion?. Muchas Gracias



Puedes reemplazar los MUR por un puente de diodos solo asegurate de
que sea de alta velocidad porque la fuente trabaja a 50Khz, si el puente de diodos que metas es de mas corriente  no importa, si es de menor puede 
que lleguen a volarse dependiendo de que le cargues a la fuente.

Saludos


----------



## NEO101

Hola Luciperro     tanto tiempo!!!
Te cuento que finalmente conseguí nucleos de ferrite. Es un resago que están liquidando, con fatantes. En este caso, no tienen carretes, pero de alguna manera lo armaré yo...
Lo que consigo son letras E cuadradas (nucleo cuadrado) de unos 13 mm x 19 mm ... es equivalente al que usaste o es más chico?
Lo que no sé es si debo comprar 2 letras E y enfrentarlas, o colocar una E con una I ... y unirlas con algún alambre o algo que las sujete juntas?
Qué me aconsejas? Me servirá ese ferrite? Mañana paso por esa casa y probablemente lo compre...

Saludos y gracias por adelantado!


----------



## Guest

NEO101 dijo:
			
		

> Hola Luciperro     tanto tiempo!!!
> Te cuento que finalmente conseguí nucleos de ferrite. Es un resago que están liquidando, con fatantes. En este caso, no tienen carretes, pero de alguna manera lo armaré yo...
> Lo que consigo son letras E cuadradas (nucleo cuadrado) de unos 13 mm x 19 mm ... es equivalente al que usaste o es más chico?
> Lo que no sé es si debo comprar 2 letras E y enfrentarlas, o colocar una E con una I ... y unirlas con algún alambre o algo que las sujete juntas?
> Qué me aconsejas? Me servirá ese ferrite? Mañana paso por esa casa y probablemente lo compre...
> 
> Saludos y gracias por adelantado!



Que tal NEO. Pues es parecido por las medidas a lo mejor y es el ETD39 el que te venden, a lo mejor y es el modelo ETD39 que también te sirve no te preocupes; si puedes ponerle 2 E encontradas está bien o si te venden la E y la I pues tambien ahora si que depende de lo que encuentres.


----------



## NEO101

Luciperro, no me limitará la potencia el ferrite que estoy por usar? Mi idea es poder llegar a los 400 watt o más...
Considerando una eficiencia de 50% en un amplificador de audio, con 400 Watts podría tener 100 watts RMS stéreo... La otra posibilidad sería montar 2 fuentes, pero se complica más. ( y se hace más caro).
Cómo determinaste hasta qué potencia llega la fuente? O sea, pasada la potencia máxima que puede entregar, se cae la tensión o se queman los transistores que exitan el primario?

Saludos y si no hablamos antes, que empieces muy pero muy bien el año !!!   



			
				Otrebor dijo:
			
		

> Hola, mi duda es si puedo poner un transformador de 12v en la entrada y si puedo de que amperaje tiene que ser?
> y como tengo que armar el transformador que va en la placa?? de que medidas tiene que ser el ferrite?



No sé bien qué es lo que tenés que hacer, pero me suena que lo que deberías hacer es poner un transformador común con entrada 220v y salida de la tensión y corriente que necesites.
Luego lo pasas por un puente de diodos y un capacitor para tener una continua, y si necesitas que sea regulada, le agregas un circuito regulador.
Pero la idea de pasar a 12 volt, volver a hacerla alterna, volver a rectificarla, más todos los circuitos asociados, son una buena idea solo como experimento... no tiene mucho sentido la fuente switching en este caso si ya dispones de 110 o 220 v de alterna...
Me explico?

Saludos!
Marcelo


----------



## Guest

NEO101 dijo:
			
		

> Luciperro, no me limitará la potencia el ferrite que estoy por usar? Mi idea es poder llegar a los 400 watt o más...
> Considerando una eficiencia de 50% en un amplificador de audio, con 400 Watts podría tener 100 watts RMS stéreo... La otra posibilidad sería montar 2 fuentes, pero se complica más. ( y se hace más caro).
> Cómo determinaste hasta qué potencia llega la fuente? O sea, pasada la potencia máxima que puede entregar, se cae la tensión o se queman los transistores que exitan el primario?
> 
> Saludos y si no hablamos antes, que empieces muy pero muy bien el año !!!



Bueno para saber la potencia que puedes arrancarle a la ferrita necesitas la hoja de datos de la misma, recuerda que si quieres mas potencia necesitas un nucleo mas grande y como extra colocar mas transistores para la conmutación y por lógica el costo aumenta. A la fuente que ensamble yo le he llegado a arrancar en una prueba destructiva los 470W, pero solo en pruebas asi que para no complicar el asunto yo mejor digo que eficientemente entrega de 250 a 300W a +-50VDC.


----------



## electron26

Hola Luciperrro, le hago otra pregunta sobre tu fuente: como puedo aumentar la potencia de esta fuente para que entregue energia para una potencia de audio de 500 + 500 watts rms, ademas de aumentar el tamaño del ferrite y el grosor de los alambres del transformador, que modificaciones debo seguir para que la fuente me alimente el amplificador antes mencionado?, por favor necesito saber bien lo que debo hacer, muchas gracias luciperrro por su atensión.


----------



## Guest

electron26 dijo:
			
		

> Hola Luciperrro, le hago otra pregunta sobre tu fuente: como puedo aumentar la potencia de esta fuente para que entregue energia para una potencia de audio de 500 + 500 watts rms, ademas de aumentar el tamaño del ferrite y el grosor de los alambres del transformador, que modificaciones debo seguir para que la fuente me alimente el amplificador antes mencionado?, por favor necesito saber bien lo que debo hacer, muchas gracias luciperrro por su atensión.



Que tensión y que corriente es la que necesitás para alimentar tu poder de 500W???

Que tal, aqui dejo una página con algo de información sobre fuentes SMPS para los poderes de automovil.

New Page 1

Saludos.


----------



## norikatzu

amigos todos los que quieren armarse su fuente de luciperro y tienen problemas con la ferrita como por ejemplo no encuentran en las casa de electronica, pues pueden usar cualquier tipo de fuente switching, de computadora u otros y extraerle la ferrita.

Pero tienen otro problema... como sacarle el bobinado y ponerlo el tuyo... por que si lo golpeas puedes quebrar la ferrita... pues muy facil ya que la ferrita biene resinado dejalo remojando en una cubeta lleno de tiner (el tiner se usa para mesclar pinturas acrilicas), lo puedes conseguir en cualquier ferreteria, y lo dejas remojando de un dia para otro y cuando lo saques sentiras que la resina esta gelatinosa o ya no hay resina y recien puedes sacarle el bobinado y ponerle el tuyo. en algunos casos requiere mas tiempo el remojo...


----------



## Razorback

*Luciperrro*, a vos que has ayudado tanto en este proyecto...te hago una consulta: se podrá usar el imán de un altavpz roto como nucleo para armar una especie de "transformador toroidal" o estoy diciendo cualquier cosa (disculpen mi ignorancia).
 Gracias por su tiempo.
 Ah, tal vez me puedas ayudar con esto también...con que operacional reemplazo a un LM318...
Muchas Gracias


----------



## Guest

Razorback dijo:
			
		

> *Luciperrro*, a vos que has ayudado tanto en este proyecto...te hago una consulta: se podrá usar el imán de un altavpz roto como nucleo para armar una especie de "transformador toroidal" o estoy diciendo cualquier cosa (disculpen mi ignorancia).
> Gracias por su tiempo.
> Ah, tal vez me puedas ayudar con esto también...con que operacional reemplazo a un LM318...
> Muchas Gracias


 

Que tal Razorback. El imán de una bocina no te servirá, necesita ser un nucleo de ferrita tipo toroide o ETD; el reemplazo para el LM318 no tengo idea pero por las caracteristicas del ancho de banda mejor utiliza el LM318.


----------



## xiober

No entiendo como armar el transformador, lo que entiendo es que se debe enrollar 4 vueltas para formar la pata (1) del primario, luego 4 vueltas más para formar la pata 3 y la unión de (1) y (3) es el tab centrar (2) del primario. Igual para el segundario.. Por favor corríjame si estoy equivocado. Aquí adjunto una imagen con la duda.


----------



## Guest

xiober dijo:
			
		

> No entiendo como armar el transformador, lo que entiendo es que se debe enrollar 4 vueltas para formar la pata (1) del primario, luego 4 vueltas más para formar la pata 3 y la unión de (1) y (3) es el tab centrar (2) del primario. Igual para el segundario.. Por favor corríjame si estoy equivocado. Aquí adjunto una imagen con la duda.



Que tal xiober, aqui te dejo algo para que lo revises y disipes dudas

http://sound.westhost.com/project89.htm

New Page 1

Saludos.


----------



## TEO_RAZA

Hola Luciperro,  tengo una duda, ¿ De cuanto es el diámetro de la lamina de cobre que le pusiste en el primario y cuanto es el diámetro que le pusiste al alambre que va en el secundario, gracias, chau


----------



## Guest

TEO_RAZA dijo:
			
		

> Hola Luciperro,  tengo una duda, ¿ De cuanto es el diámetro de la lamina de cobre que le pusiste en el primario y cuanto es el diámetro que le pusiste al alambre que va en el secundario, gracias, chau



El diámetro es de 0.3mm por 2.8cm de ancho y el largo no lo recuerdo pero fue algo asi como 70cm, en el secundario meti calibre No.15 2 en paralelo alrededor de 2 metros.


----------



## TEO_RAZA

hola luciperro muchas gracias pero a que te refieres con le meti 15,2 en paralelo en el secundario siendo que tu digiste que tenia que ser Nº17 y lo otro de que tamaño mas menos puede ser el transformador ya que tengo dos uno es de una fuente de pc que de alto tiene mas o menos 4 cm  y de ancho 4cm    y el otro transformador es mas o menos del porte de un mause de computador no son toroides me parese que son E encontradas o algo asi todavia me queda que desarmarle el bobinado y ponerle el mio  

con respecto a los mur1520 no los e podido encontra ya que son diodos de alta velociadad y son de 15 amperes hay otros de 8 amperes pueden ser esos la carga que quiero ponerle a la fuente consume como maximo 7 Amp. 


y sabes te digo algo esta fuente la embarro  esta super buena al momento de tenerla me va a solucionar muchos problemas ya que estoy estudiando ing en electronica y me va a servir bastante en el instituto

ya amigo luciperro sin nada mas que desir me despido  carlitos espero tu respuesta chau....


----------



## Guest

TEO_RAZA dijo:
			
		

> hola luciperro muchas gracias pero a que te refieres con le meti 15,2 en paralelo en el secundario siendo que tu digiste que tenia que ser Nº17 y lo otro de que tamaño mas menos puede ser el transformador ya que tengo dos uno es de una fuente de pc que de alto tiene mas o menos 4 cm  y de ancho 4cm    y el otro transformador es mas o menos del porte de un mause de computador no son toroides me parese que son E encontradas o algo asi todavia me queda que desarmarle el bobinado y ponerle el mio
> 
> con respecto a los mur1520 no los e podido encontra ya que son diodos de alta velociadad y son de 15 amperes hay otros de 8 amperes pueden ser esos la carga que quiero ponerle a la fuente consume como maximo 7 Amp.



Que tal TEO. Con referencia al alambre de cobre del secundario, lo que se hace es tomar dos alambres y bobinarlos juntos para que queden en paralelo esto con el fin de conseguir un poco mas de corriente y no tener tanta pérdida de flujo magnetico, aunque puedes utilizar simplemente un solo alambre por bobina, yo en el último que hice metí No.15 porque ya tenía el alambre, pero puedes meter mas delgado segun tu exigencia de corriente.

Ahora bien, no se que tensión requieras que la fuente te suministre pero si vas a demandarle hasta 7 amperes, tendrás que modificar el diseño y agregar mas fets, ya que si no se te pueden llegar a tostar en un momento dado, los diodos está bien los de 8 amperes, siemrpe y cuando no sea un puente rectificador de esa corriente, debe ser diodos por separado.

SALUDOS.


----------



## TEO_RAZA

hola luciperro como estas tengo otra duda con los fets como ago para agregarle mas fets?
   ¿tendria que agregarle los fets con la resistencia de 22 ohms en paralelo a los demas fets del circuito? ¿y cuantos fets tendria que agregarle en este caso?

 otra duda que tengo es con el bobinado del transformador ¿tengo que ponerle una aislacion entre el bobinado primario y el secundario?

y la ultima duda que tengo es con el remoto ¿el remoto lo conecto a los 12vdc con un switch y eso seria el ON / OFF del circuito?

de antemano te doy las gracias y chau espero su ayuda ............


----------



## Guest

TEO_RAZA dijo:
			
		

> hola luciperro como estas tengo otra duda con los fets como ago para agregarle mas fets?
> ¿tendria que agregarle los ............



Exactamente TEO asi es como hay que ponerle mas Fet`s yo te recomiendo que coloques 4 y 4 y el calibre del alambre lo mas grueso posible; yo te recomiendo que para poder manejar mejor el alambre metas varios alambres delgados en paralelo para hacer uno solo.


----------



## pato_p

Hola Luciperro te cuento que estoy haciendo la fuente y me surgieron algunas dudas en los componentes.
El tema es que entre el esquemático y la máscara de los componentes que vos publicaste algunos componentes no coinciden cómo las resistencias de los fets que son de 22 Ohm que en la máscara están de 4.7 y otras mas y también , unos capacitores que en el esquemático son de 2200mF en en la máscara son de 4700mF también los fets est,a como irfz48n y después son irfzn44n.

Lo que me gustaría saber es a cuales de las dos cosas le hago caso, al esquemático o a la máscara, también estube viendo que en las fotos de tu fuente terminada hay diferencias con lo componentes.
Otra cosa es que diodos puedo usar para reemplazar a los mur 1520 ya que no los consigo y me ofrecieron los mur 1640 pero son nada que ver. Bueno muchas gracias y espero que me puedas ayudar un poco.


----------



## Guest

pato_p dijo:
			
		

> Hola Luciperro te cuento que estoy haciendo la fuente y me surgieron algunas dudas en los componentes.
> El tema es que entre el esquemático y la máscara de los componentes que vos publicaste algunos componentes no coinciden cómo las resistencias de los fets que son de 22 Ohm que en la máscara están de 4.7 y otras mas y también , unos capacitores que en el esquemático son de 2200mF en en la máscara son de 4700mF también los fets est,a como irfz48n y después son irfzn44n.
> 
> Lo que me gustaría saber es a cuales de las dos cosas le hago caso, al esquemático o a la máscara, también estube viendo que en las fotos de tu fuente terminada hay diferencias con lo componentes.
> Otra cosa es que diodos puedo usar para reemplazar a los mur 1520 ya que no los consigo y me ofrecieron los mur 1640 pero son nada que ver. Bueno muchas gracias y espero que me puedas ayudar un poco.



La verdad cuando publiqué el post no me fije que esquemático subí, pero acabo de actualizar el primer mensaje del post con algunos cambios en el PCB, pero si tu ya hiciste el PCB anterior no te preocupes que de todas maneras trabaja; con referencia a los componentes a utilizar puedes tanto hacer caso a los marcados en el PCB como los del esquematico y yo te garantizo que trabajará.

Ahora bien si solo consigues el MUR1640 también lo puedes utilizar, lo que tienes que hacer es doblar y unir las terminales 1 y 3, quedando asi: pin 1 y 3=ánodo del diodo y el PIN 2 del centro seria el cátodo, con ésto consigues hacer un solo díodo de 16 Amperes y ya solo resta acomodarlo sobre el PCB recorriendo las terminales un poco; ésta operación la haces con los 4 diodos y  montar.

Aquí algunas fotos de la fuente alimentando un amplificador de 300W para perifoneo.

Saludos.


----------



## pato_p

Hola Luci la consulta que tengo para hacerte es  con respecto a los mosfets, yo le instalé los irfz44n en lugar de los irfz48n, quisiera saber si al ser de menos potencia estos me quedará mas chica la fuente y si me recomiendas cambiarlos por los 48n. Tambien quisiera saber de que diámetro es el toroide que le pusiste, yo encargué uno que es de 58 mm, solo falta ahora que me lo envíen para hacerle el bobinado, también por casualidad tendrás algun circuito para intercalar entre le remoto de sg3525 y el remoto del stereo para poder encenderlo.

Ah, otra cosita ya que estamos, jajaa, ésta fuente que supuestamente entrega de 250W alcanza bien para alimentar dos canales de 100w ?  sería en stereo, el que publicaste en la sección de audio en el post de diagramas de amplificador, ya que vos dijiste que ibas a alimentar a ese mismo amplificador y me parece muy poco 250w para alimentar un amplificador de 200w.

Saludos Pato.


----------



## TEO_RAZA

Hola luciperro, sabes me surgió otro problema con la fuente no he podido encontrar los MUR1520, no los venden, los diodos de alta velocidad que venden son de 3 AMP. y los MUR1520 son de 15 AMP.

¿ De que dispositivo electrónico puedo extraer los mur1520 ?

O por último algún diodo de alta velocidad de 8 AMP. igual me queda bien, te agradecería tu respuesta, chau que estés bien.


----------



## Guest

pato_p dijo:
			
		

> Hola Luci la consulta que tengo para hacerte es  con respecto a los mosfets, yo le instalé los irfz44n en lugar de los irfz48n, quisiera saber si al ser de menos potencia estos me quedará mas chica la fuente y si me recomiendas cambiarlos por los 48n. Tambien quisiera saber de que diámetro es el toroide que le pusiste, yo encargué uno que es de 58 mm, solo falta ahora que me lo envíen para hacerle el bobinado, también por casualidad tendrás algun circuito para intercalar entre le remoto de sg3525 y el remoto del stereo para poder encenderlo.
> 
> Ah, otra cosita ya que estamos, jajaa, ésta fuente que supuestamente entrega de 250W alcanza bien para alimentar dos canales de 100w ?  sería en stereo, el que publicaste en la sección de audio en el post de diagramas de amplificador, ya que vos dijiste que ibas a alimentar a ese mismo amplificador y me parece muy poco 250w para alimentar un amplificador de 200w.
> 
> Saludos Pato.



Que tal Pato. Deja los IRFZ44N no hay problema, son de menos corriente no te preocupes porque la fuente sea menos eficiente; he experimentado con toroides de diferentes medidas desde uno con diametro externo de 3cm hasta con uno de 7cm. No se a que te refieras con un circuito para intercalar entre el remoto y el estereo, pero los autoestereos ya tienen incluido un cable para encender los poderes al momento de encenderlo, receurda que el remoto es solo un switch, si quieres se lo puedes poner por aparte para encender el poder.
Si vas a alimentar el poder de 100W que publiqué la fuente puede sin problemas.

Saludos.



			
				TEO_RAZA dijo:
			
		

> hola luciperro sabes me surgio otro problema con la fuente no e podido encontrar los MUR1520 no los venden lo diodos de alta velocidsad que venden son de 3 AMP. y los MUR1520 son de 15 AMP.
> 
> ¿de que dispositivo electronico puedo extraer los mur1520?
> 
> o por ultimo algun diodo de alta velocidad de 8 AMP. igual me queda bien
> 
> te agradeseria tu respuesta chao que estes bien ............



Intenta conseguir otro tipo de encapsulado y lo alambras, sino coloca en paralelo los diodos de 3A, para que se lo quites a un aparato pues solo se me ocurre un amplificador de auto.


----------



## pato_p

Hola luci te sigo molestando con mas problemas jajaa, el tema es q estoy en la parte del bobinado del transformador y no quiero cometer ningun error, la duda es en base al toroide q compre q al ser bastante grande tiene unos 58mm de diametro externo y 40mm interno y estube biendo q al ser muy pocas las vueltas 4+4 de primario y 11+11 de secundario completa muy poca porsion del toroide hay problema con eso, de q forma me recomdarias vos bobinarlo y si tenes alguna imagen de como hacerlo. Otra consulta es con respecto al alambre, cuantos Nº17 en paralelo me recomendarias para cada bobinado para poder sacarle la maxima corrirnte.

Ya me tendras por aca con mas preguntas molestas jaja

Saludos Pato


----------



## ceroTHD_

Hola luciperro. Me lei el post completo y tengo una pregunta, creo que alguien ya lo mencionó por ahí. Si uno no quiere usar una batería de auto de 12V para alimentar ésta fuente, que  deberia usar?

Mi idea es usar ésta fuente para un amplificador de potencia de como mínimo 200Wrms, mono, con una ganancia aproximada de 40dB. Estoy pensando en que  entregue +/-60V (que con el ajuste del trimpot no debería haber problema); para alimentar el amplificador sobre una carga de 8 Ohms. Si no me equivoco rondaría los 5A. LLego? Y con que reemplazo la batería? La idea es armarse una fuente switching para ahorrar espacio....


----------



## Guest

pato_p dijo:
			
		

> Hola luci te sigo molestando con mas problemas jajaa, el tema es q estoy en la parte del bobinado del transformador......



Que  tal Pato_p. El bobinado no necesariamente tiene que cubrir todo el toroide, y te recomiendo que metas en vez de 4+4 sean 5+5 espiras y en el secundario 15+15 para que compenses la vuelta extra en el primario; para los bobinados te recomiendo que en el primario metas 3 en paralelo por bobina del No.17 y para el secundario 2, aunque dejame te digo que ese toroide esta sobrado pero me parece bien no hay problema. Te adjunto algunas fotos de un toroide que hice hace tiempo por si te sirve de guia.

Saludos.



			
				ceroTHD_ dijo:
			
		

> Hola luciperro. Me lei el post completo y tengo una pregunta, creo que alguien ya lo mencionó por ahí. Si uno no quiere usar una batería de auto de 12V para alimentar ésta fuente, que deberia usar?
> 
> Mi idea es usar ésta fuente para un amplificador de potencia de como mínimo 200Wrms, mono, con una ganancia aproximada de 40dB. Estoy pensando en que entregue +/-60V (que con el ajuste del trimpot no debería haber problema); para alimentar el amplificador sobre una carga de 8 Ohms. Si no me equivoco rondaría los 5A. LLego? Y con que reemplazo la batería? La idea es armarse una fuente switching para ahorrar espacio.



Que tal, tu necesitas una SMPS de 110VAC a +-60VDC, te dejo aquí un link para que lo revises a lo mejor te sirve: http://www.a-and-t-labs.com/K6_Sw_Amp/art_schematic/k6pwr.pdf , también te puedes dar una vuelta a la página de QSC y revisar los diagramas de los PLX sus fuentes son SMPS y estan interesantes.

Saludos.


----------



## TEO_RAZA

hola estimado amigo como estas mira tengo una duda con respecto a los dioodos de alta velocidad, me estan ofreciendo uno de alta velocidad pero son de 70nS de 3 AMP. y los mur1520 son de 35nS  y de 15AMP.

¿yo al colocar los diodos de 3 AMP. en paralelo como me digiste pero son de 70nS me sirven igual?

¿o sera mucha la diferencia de 35nS  a   70nS?

ojalas me puedas aclarar esa inquietud y desde ya te doy las gracias amigo adios y que esten bien

saludos...................................


----------



## Guest

TEO_RAZA dijo:
			
		

> hola estimado amigo como estas mira tengo una duda con respecto a los dioodos de alta velocidad, me estan ofreciendo uno de alta velocidad pero son de 70nS de 3 AMP. y los mur1520 son de 35nS  y de 15AMP.
> 
> ¿yo al colocar los diodos de 3 AMP. en paralelo como me digiste pero son de 70nS me sirven igual?
> 
> ¿o sera mucha la diferencia de 35nS  a   70nS?
> 
> ojalas me puedas aclarar esa inquietud y desde ya te doy las gracias amigo adios y que esten bien
> 
> saludos...................................



Para ésta fuente de alimentación no hay problema, puedes utilizar los diodos de 3A que te ofrecen.


----------



## GPKBULLY

Hola  a todos  yo también estoy empeñado  en hacer un amplificador para un carro, el problema  es que la alimentación es de +/-24vcc, y el integrado es un STK  que necesita 6Amp para trabajar, he seguido éste foro desde el comienzo y me parece interesante la fuente que publicó luci y quisiera saber que variaciones debo hacer en el circuito que publicaste , he leido sobre el aumento de los transistores y supongo que también tengo que variar las caracteristicas del toroide y los zener de la salida .. esa es mi inquietud y desde ya agradezco tu información, me es muy util.


----------



## TEO_RAZA

Hola amigo luciperro, sabes me acabo de dar cuenta los cambios que le hiciste a la fuente, justo ahora que tengo listo el pcb.

  Cual fuente tiene mejor rendimiento, la de antes o la de ahora, y con respecto a esa etapa de los +/- 15 V, si uno quiere la agrega?

También me logré conseguir los diodos FRP1610CC, para esos diodos tengo que hacer lo mismo que el otro amigo unir el pin 1 y 3 = anodo  2= catodo

Te agradecería enormemente tu respuesta, me despido y de antemano te doy las gracias y saludos.

Atte : teo_raza


----------



## Guest

TEO_RAZA dijo:
			
		

> Hola amigo luciperro, sabes me acabo de dar cuenta los cambios que le hiciste a la fuente, justo ahora que tengo listo el pcb.
> 
> Cual fuente tiene mejor rendimiento, la de antes o la de ahora, y con respecto a esa etapa de los +/- 15 V, si uno quiere la agrega?
> 
> También me logré conseguir los diodos FRP1610CC, para esos diodos tengo que hacer lo mismo que el otro amigo unir el pin 1 y 3 = anodo  2= catodo
> 
> Te agradecería enormemente tu respuesta, me despido y de antemano te doy las gracias y saludos.
> 
> Atte : teo_raza



Que tal TEO. Los cambios al PCB de la fuente no son críticos, no te preocupes por el rendimiento.
La etapa de los +-15VDC es opcional, esta se la he colocado para alimentar etapas de Preamplificador, ganancias o circuitos de ecualizadores con Operacionales. Para los díodos que conseguiste tendrás que unir las terminales dependiendo de si el díodo es para rectificación positiva o negativa, en base a eso juntas las terminales.



			
				GPKBULLY dijo:
			
		

> Hola  a todos  yo también estoy empeñado  en hacer un amplificador para un carro, el problema  es que la alimentación es de +/-24vcc, y el integrado es un STK  que necesita 6Amp para trabajar, he seguido éste foro desde el comienzo y me parece interesante la fuente que publicó luci y quisiera saber que variaciones debo hacer en el circuito que publicaste , he leido sobre el aumento de los transistores y supongo que también tengo que variar las caracteristicas del toroide y los zener de la salida .. esa es mi inquietud y desde ya agradezco tu información, me es muy util.



Para una tensión de +-24VDC utilizas el trimpot de 100K y haces el ajuste hasta bajar la tensión, no tienes que hacer variaciones y si tuvieras que hacerlas sería al transformador pero en si es solo ajsutar la tensión; para que no aumentes transistores te recomiendo que utilices los IRFZ48N o el MTP75N06. Los zener son para obtener +-15VDC, que es una etapa opcional.


----------



## TEO_RAZA

Hola amigo Luciperro muchas gracias por tu respuesta, lo de los diodos frp1610cc el pin 1 = anodo  pin 2 = cátodo pin 3 = ánodo, de esa forma están configurados en el libro ecg,  por favor ayudame con estos diodos , sabes te cuento encontré una mina de transformadores de ferrita jejejeje se llama el cementerio del computador hay montones de esos transformadores, a lo mejor  voy la otra semana y le saco un par de fotos para que lo veas........

Con respecto al transformador de la foto ya está bobinado en el primario le puse una lámina de cobre, y  en el secundario le puse el alambre calibre nº 17 en paralelo

Terminé la fuente smps pero tengo un problema,  necesito una tensión de +/- 42 volt. y a la salida me está entregando una tensión máxima de +/- 38 volt.  aun que varíe el trimpot , y me entrega una tensión mínima de +/- 18 volt. En el transformador  tengo en el primario un bobinado con una lámina de cobre de 8 vueltas con tap central y en el secundario le tengo un bobinado con alambre nº17 en paralelo 22 vueltas con tap central. ¿ Será el bobinado el que me esta fallando?

Ya que a lo largo del foro le digiste a un amigo que aumentara las vueltas tanto en el primario como en el secundario, si fuera así por favor dime cuantas vueltas le pongo en el primario y secundario

desde ya te doy las gracias y saludos.......................

bueno me despido y te doy las gracias,  saludos.

Atte........teo_raza......


----------



## Guest

Para le diodo frp1610cc junta el pin 1 con el 3, el pin 2 queda libre, en el MUR1520 el pin 1 es cátodo y el 2 Ánodo, solo recorre pines para montarlo en el PCB. Con respecto al transformador, el primario está correcto 4+4, pero para el secundario eran 22+22, te faltan 11 vueltas por cada devanado; déjalas en 20+20 para una tensión máxima de alrededor de los +-60VDC y asi puedas ajustarla.


----------



## pato_p

Hola Luci me entró una duda ahora que leo esta repuesta como que en el secundario son 22+22 antes habias dicho que
 eran 11+11, es más, en el caso de mi nucleo me dijiste que le bobine 5+5 en el primario y 15+15 en el secundario , estoy un poco confundido.

Saludos Pato


----------



## Guest

Asi es en el secundario son 22+22 espiras, o 44 espiras con tap central, me he equivocado en el dato que coloqué en el esquemático y hasta ahorita estoy viendo y razonando por que puse 22 espiras con tap central,  pero bueno, una disculpa por el dato, fuera de eso para el toroide que utilizas de mas de 5cm, el primario dale 5+5 espiras, y para el secundario 24+24.


----------



## TEO_RAZA

Hola muchas gracias amigo, como estas, sabes hice la fuente que subiste ahora al foro, solo me falta arreglar el bobinado del secundario
y listo. ¿Crees que la fuente me aguante una carga que consume 5 amp. si le pongo 4 irfz48n por lado ? Luego subiré unas fotos para que vean mi fuente smps funcionando.

pd: eso si que la hice con lapis pentel ya que el programa eagle que tengo es mas antiguo jejejje a pura manito jejejjee

Logré enrrollar el secundario y me entrega alrededor de 140 v de extremo a extremo pero cuando paso los 125 v de extremo a extremo el transformador empieza a sonar   cri cri cri cri cri ¿Será que se satura el transformador?

¿El diodo de 3AMP. que tienes en la entrada del diagrama en los 12v que diodo es? Ahora solo me queda la prueba de fuego conectarle el amplificador a ver si funciona. En cuanto lo conecte subo mas fotos para que las veas.

Muchas gracias y saludos.


----------



## tecnicdeso

He leido algunos posts y sería interesante hacer una anotación. Si a la fuente le entran 200 Watts, a la salida habrán 200 Watts, algo menos, por las perdidas. Por lo tanto, dicho esto, si en la entrada tenemos 12V y 192wats, I=P/V eso son 16 amperios de consumo máximo en batería o fuente de alimentacion.

En la salida , según el voltaje, se hace el cálculo muy rápido. Si medimos 85v entre + y - (no masa), serán I=P/V   192w/85v=2.25 Amperios. La fuente suministrará +- 42.5V con  2,25Amperios. Para comprobarlo, simplemente aplicamos la típica formulita:

P=VxI          12V x 16A= 192wats ENTRADA DE ALIMENTACION
                   85V x 2.25A = 192Wats SALIDA DE POTENCIA MÁXIMA.[-perdidas] (estaría bien hacer un test en la fuente para medir eficiencia. Un transformador mal fabricado determina directamente una menor eficiencia)

Porque señores, la energia ni se crea ni se destruye, solo se transformadorrma. Lo aconsejable en éstos casos es que la corriente de entrada sea de la potencia adecuada a la salida, y hechas las pruebas, en esta fuente que nos ocupa con 25A continuos tendremos más que suficiente para alimentar el circuito a plena potencia, no 50 amperios como alguien apuntaba antes. Por supuesto la misma fuente puede alimentar los etapas de potencia de 100W aproximados sin problemas, no haciendo falta duplicar el circuito.


----------



## Guest

TEO_RAZA dijo:
			
		

> hola amigo luciperro como estas sabes logre enrrollar el secundario y me entrega alrededor de 140 v de extremo a extremo pero cuando paso los 125 v de extremo a extremo el transformador empiesa a sonar  asi cri cri cri cri cri
> ¿sera que se satura el transformador?
> ¿el diodo de 3AMP. que tienes en la entrada del diagrama en los 12v que diodo es?



TEO te ha quedado muy bien la tarjeta de tu fuente SMPS  , la tensión máxima que te entrega en el secundario es correcta; el sonido que te hace el transformador al reducir la tensión puede ser por varios motivos, entre ellos; que el bobinado no esté bien apretado, tengas alguna parte sin aislar en el primario y ésto genere un arco electrico, que las partes de ferrita no estén bien sujetas o se encuentren separadas, la frecuencia de oscilación es muy alta, tengas pistas de cobre muy juntas o escoria entre ellas. Revisa todo, pero la primera prueba que podrías hacer es cambiar el valor de la resistencia de 10K de el pin 6 del integrado y colocar una de 18K para reducir la frecuencia, si ésto corrige el ruido del transformador era por la frecuencia de trabajo, en caso de que no, revisa todo lo demas.
No se como tengas planeado montar tu tarjeta pero recuerda que los Fet`s se calientan y se tiene que adosar un disipador de calor generoso, al igual que los diodos.
El diodo que está en paralelo en la entrada de 12V es común, solo un diodo de 3Amp. éste es en caso de que se inviertan las tensiones de alimentación por error no dañe el circuito y solo se queme el fusible o en su defecto el diodo.


----------



## TEO_RAZA

Hola amigo Luciperro muchas gracias, disculpa pero el sonido que me hace el transformador no es cuando reduzco la tensión, es solamente cuando subo la tensión y  paso los 135 V de extremo a extremo,  ahi empieza a hacer ese ruido pipipipipipip  jejejejej

¿ Será que el transformador se satura al exigirle tanto ? Y en caso de que sea eso ¿ igual es necesario cambiar la resistencia de 10 k por una de 18 k ?

Otra consulta ¿ Es normal que se recalienten tanto los irfz48n ? Ya que no los puedo ni tocar.

De ante mano te doy las gracias 

y saludos.


----------



## Guest

TEO_RAZA dijo:
			
		

> Hola amigo Luciperro muchas gracias, disculpa pero el sonido que me hace el transformador no es cuando reduzco la tensión, es solamente cuando subo la tensión y paso los 135 V de extremo a extremo, ahi empieza a hacer ese ruido pipipipipipip jejejejej
> 
> ¿ Será que el transformador se satura al exigirle tanto ? Y en caso de que sea eso ¿ igual es necesario cambiar la resistencia de 10 k por una de 18 k ?
> 
> Otra consulta ¿ Es normal que se recalienten tanto los irfz48n ? Ya que no los puedo ni tocar.
> 
> De ante mano te doy las gracias
> 
> y saludos.



La resistencia si quieres cambiarla o dejarla no hay problema, pero definitivamente tienes que colocar disipadores de 
calor a los Fet`s porque si no se te van a destruir y esos se queman pero feo.


----------



## TEO_RAZA

Hola amigo Luciperro, sabes me mande una embarrada con la fuente, sin querer hice un corto circuito a la salida de la fuente y no se que hacer , que la fuente en el lado de +42v funciona bien pero en el lado de -42v me arroja 0v, ya probé el puente de diodos y están bien, la etapa de control y la de los mosfets están bien y no se que puede ser. ¿Serán los condensadores de 4700 uF ó los de 0.01 uF de la salida?

De antemano te doy las gracias y saludos.


----------



## Guest

Retira los condensadores y solo deja los diodos, mide la tensión de DC y también revisa la tensión de AC a la salida del transformador antes del puente rectificador, también verifica que no tengas pistas rotas a causa del corto.


----------



## TEO_RAZA

Hola amigo Luciperro, ahora si que se arreglo la fuente,  le puse en ves de condensadores de 4700uF x 63V
unos de 3300uF x 50V ¿No me influye eso ó a la larga con el tiempo me perjudicara la fuente?

De antemano te doy las gracias, saludos.


----------



## Guest

Puedes colocarle hasta de 2200uF/50V.


----------



## TEO_RAZA

Hola amigo Luciperro sabes tengo otro problema con la fuente, la tensión no es igual, tengo +42V  y -48V y siempre varía entre -48V y -46V ¿Será que con el corto circuito se haya dañado el transformador? Ya que investigué toda la etapa de control y la de los mosfets y están bien el puente de diodos está bien y los condensadores estan bien..

También revisé la tension de entrada del primario en 1 con respecto a tierra tengo 12.5V, en 4 con respecto a tierra tengo 12.5V , entre 2 y 3 con respecto a tierra tengo 12.5V, a la salida del transformador en el secundario no puedo ver la tensión alterna con el tester, si me ayudaras te lo agradecería bastante

De antemano te doy las gracias y saludos.


P.D.: Disculpa por provocarte tantos problemas y dolores de cabeza, lo único que me falta es que te pida que me armes la fuente jejejej


----------



## Guest

Si tienes tensión despareja,  una de las causas puede ser el bobinado del transformador que te faltasen vueltas, pero si antes del corto estaba bien, entonces puede que tengas algun corto en alguno de los devanados  ya sea primario o secundario; y si puedes consiguete un tester que mida tension alterna ya sea analogico o digital para que revises la tensión de AC.


----------



## TEO_RAZA

Hola amigo Luciperro como estás muchas gracias ya he solucionado el problema, pero ahora tengo otro problema, le 
he conectado un amplificador de audio de 70w rms que se alimenta con una tension de +/- 42V
y tiene un consumo de 2 amp. pero la tensión de alimentación disminuye bastante +/- 10V y las tierra ó común de la fuente se calienta bastante al igual que el fusible de 20 A y los fet's,  es mas pasado 20 segundos tengo que desconectarla por que sino me hará un corto muy grande me imagino yo.

Estuve midiendo la tensión de entrada del primario en 1 con respecto a tierra tengo 8.5V , en 4 con respecto a tierra tengo 8.5V , entre 2 y 3 con respecto a tierra tengo 8.5V , la tensión de la bateria que es de 12.5V se reduce a los 11.5V , no se que hacer , si me pudieras ayudar te lo agradeceria bastante

De antemano te doy las gracias y saludos.


----------



## Guest

Si las tierras se calientan y el fusible es debido a que el calibre del cable es muy delgado, como mínimo los cables de la alimentación debes de ser calibre No.10, las pistas de la tarjeta de la fuente de alimentación deben ser estañadas, y los Fet`s deben tener su disipador de calor bastante grande.


----------



## TEO_RAZA

Hola amigo Luciperro,  muchas gracias , pero es normal que la tensión disminuya tanto de +/- 42V  a  +/- 10V , sabes lo otro me parece que el consumo del stk086 es de 7 A, ya que lo busqué en la hoja de datos y eso sale, el amigo que posteó éste amplificador dice que el consumo que tiene es de 2 amp. y no se si creerle al amigo o a la hoja de datos. ¿Es normal eso si que se caliente las pistas de tierra y el fusible? ¿Que amplificador me recomiendas que le coloque a la fuente? Quiero uno mas o menos de entre 70w a 100 w

desde ya muchas gracias y saludos.


----------



## Guest

Si la fuente se cae hasta +-10VDC, algo está mal, para comprobarlo cargale a la fuente un foco común de extremo a extremo, si la fuente la dejaste ajustada en 84VDC al cargarle el foco no debe caerse la tensión, si las pistas se recalientan y la tensión se cae; algo tienes mal en el diseño.


----------



## pato_p

Hola a todos, acá dejo un diseño de la PCB de la fuente que hice con 12 fets, me parece que me pasé un poco jajaaa , igual todavía no paso a la realidad y todavía no se si cuando lo haga en ves de ponerle 12 le pongo ocho pero bueno eso ya lo veré. Al que le interese acá lo dejo y espero que les sirva. El archivo es de PCB Wizard, estube también haciéndolo con Protel DXP, pero no lo terminé, es poquito mas dificil de usar jaja ya le tomaré la mano.

Luciperro si podes mirarlo un poco te lo agradeceria, vos la tenes clara con ésta fuente y en una de esas me podes indicar alguna cosa del diseño antes que me ponga a hacerlo. En el diseño todavía no le cargué los datos de los componentes, pero ni bien lo tenga hecho lo subo.

Bueno por ahora nada mas, les mando saludos. Pato


----------



## TEO_RAZA

Hola amigo Luciperro, sabes tengo una duda con respecto a las resistencias y condensadores , tip31c etc. que van después de los condensadores de la salida, mi duda es si es necesario ponerle todo eso ? Een la imagen te dejo ilustrada mi duda para que sea mas claro

Desde ya te doy las gracias y saludos.............


----------



## Guest

Esa parte es opcional, es solo una simple fuente de alimentación de +-15VDC para alimentar operacionalesdel pre-amplificador.


----------



## rampa

Luciperro o cualquiera que lo sepa. Mis dudas son 2... primero cual es la función del cable blanco que se encuentra ente el azul y el rojo. Y la otra pregunta es: si hago las pruebas poniendo el trimpot en 15k y tengo de salida 17v esa medida es la recomendada?

Millones de gracias y disculpen las molestias.


----------



## Guest

El cable blanco es GND El rojo es +Vcc y el verde es -Vcc; los 15 kilos es solo una referencia que di pero no es exacta ya 
que puede variar al tensión de entrada o la del bobinado secundario, las pruebas de ajuste de tensión son sin los capacitores electroliticos de +-Vcc, te recomiendo coloques dos resistencias de 4K7 a 5W de +Vcc a GND y de GND a -Vcc para el ajuste y coloques el trimpot con al terminal del  medio girada completamente a GND, conecta todo y ve girando el trimpot  hasta obtener la tensión que tu deses, ya después retira las resistencias, coloca los capacitores electrolíticos y listo.


----------



## rampa

Muchas gracias Luciperro. Desconozco que habré hecho pero me pasa algo insólito... imagino que dónde entran 12v deberían salir 12v.. pero... en el primario en 1 respecto a GND 1.13V en tap 1.3V en 4 1.3V en secundario 0v... en la salida 0v tambien.  Alguna macana seguro hice pero alguna idea por donde vendrá el problema?

Gracias.


----------



## TEO_RAZA

Hola amigo Rampa, la tensión de entrada ponle los 12v el positivo de la tensión de entrada al + del condensador de 4700uF  y GND al - del condensador de 4700uF

Tengo una duda con respecto al diodo que está en la entrada de la tensión de alimentación de la fuente ( 12v), le puse el diodo 1N 5408 y la fuente se quemó ¿Es realmente necesario ese diodo y si lo fuera cual le coloco ya que antes de ponerlo la fuente funcionaba estupendo, aqui les dejo una imagen de lo que se quemó. Desde ya les doy las gracias y saludos.


----------



## rampa

Amigo TEO... te comento que pongo como mencionas 12v ... pero desconozco porque cuando mido marca solo 1.30v.... seguramente mal logre algo.

Con respecto a ese diodo yo utilizo el mismo tal vez de ahi venga mi problema tambien.

Ahora voy a empezar a investigar que tengo dañado y despues comento si encuentro algo.

Suerte.


----------



## TEO_RAZA

Hola amigo Rampa sabes al parecer es el diodo el que produce el problema ya que al ponerle ese diodo se quemaba las pistas y los fets , sácale ese diodo y prueba , también fíjate en el fusible a ver que pasa ya que se quema de ves en cuando, no hagas ni el intento de conectarlo directo sin el fusible teniendo el diodo conectado ya que te pasara lo mismo que a mi,  se te quemarán los fets y las pistas , asi que sacale el diodo y no lo pongas, saludos.


----------



## rampa

Sip ya cambie todo y aparentemente funciona bien. Ya casi está todo terminado. Ahora Luciperro tengo 2 últimas dudas (realmente estoy muy agradecido por responder constantemente mis dudas)

1. En el caso de que utilice la fuente para alimentar el amplificador que publicaste (200w 100w estereo) la salida +- debo ajustarla en 50 o en 100???

2. Probando la fuente obtengo +-50 pero tengo en +VCC 27.7 y en -VCC 30.3 mi duda es si tengo que obtener tensiones identicas entre +VCC y -VCC o puedo dejar la fuente asi como la tengo con esa diferencia.

Muchisimas Gracias.


----------



## Guest

Si se les quema algo es porque a lo mejor el diodo lo tiene mal colocado, ese diodo es en caso de que la tensión de alimentación sea colocada incorrectamente y asi se queme el fusible, no tengo numeros para el diodo pero le he puesto desde uno de 3 A hasta uno de 6A.

Si al tensión en el secundario está dispareja es por el bobinado del transformador, debe ser lo mas parejo posible, medio volt es aceptable pero mas ya no.


----------



## rampa

Luciperro queria agradecerte por todo, finalmente termine la fuente y todo funciona correctamente (quite 1 vuelta que tenia demas en el secundario)y +VCC y -VCC dan exactamente el mismo voltaje.

Solo quedaria poner los capacitores y comprar un buen disipador para probar si funciona correctamente a toda potencia... tambien probarla con un amplificador seguramente la semana que viene armo el de 100w estereo.

Muchisimas Gracias Nuevamente... y a TEO por su colaboracion.


----------



## TEO_RAZA

muchas gracias amigo luciperro y compañia por este gran proyecto

a continuacion les vos a pasar a mostrar el maletero de mi vehiculo con la fuente smps y el amplificador de 100w ya funcionando 

es increible como suena eso sip el amplificador lo hise con un diseño mio pero en fin es lo mismo

muchas gracias 

y espero que les funcione a todos los que lo intenten hacer.

solo me queda que montarlo en una caja.

saludos.


----------



## rampa

Nuevos Problemas con la fuente.  la comprobé todo perfecto igualdad entre -VCC y +VCC ... llegó estable a 160v sin problemas, todo perfecto, pero cuando conecté el amplificador de 100w se quemaron los IRFZ44N , porqué habrá pasado eso? Lo único diferente fue que utilicé IRFZ44N en vez de IRFZ48N puede ser eso ? Pero porqué sin conectar el amplificador funcionaba perfecto ?

Cambie los IRFZ44N y puse nuevos.... volvió a andar. Cuando conecté el amplificador no pasó nada, pero cuando puse el parlante se quemaron los IRFZ44N nuevamente (los 2 primeros mirando desde arriba) porqué me está sucediendo ésto ?

Gracias.


----------



## Guest

Antes de colocar el amplificador de 100W coloca como carga un foco de unos 100W y revisá tensiones, además no se que amplificador le estés cargando pero revisa que las tensiones estén simétricas y que tu amplificador esté funcionando.


----------



## rampa

En cuanto consiga mas IRFZ pruebo... pero la fuente la probé y aparentemente funciona bien. El amplificador que utilizo es el de 100w que vos posteaste (el que es estereo pero no lo completé por presupuesto y lo uso mono) el problema es que no puedo saber si el amplificador funciona o no... porque la unica fuente de alimentación que tengo es ésta. Tenés idea de cual podrá ser la causa de que se quemen siempre esos 2 fets al conectar los parlantes del amplificador ?

Gracias y en 4 horas salgo a comprar mas fets. Suerte.


----------



## Guest

Debes de ajustar la tensión de la fuente de alimentación en +-45VDC para alimentar el amplificador, y revisa el consumo de corriente del amplificador, que no supere los 60mA, no recuerdo bien pero creo que el consumo del de 100W es de 10 o 20mA, con eso te aseguras que está bien, pero lo primero que debes hacer antes de conectar el amplificador es la prueba del foco a la fuente, no se que diseño de la fuente estés ocupando pero revisa que no tengas pistas cruzadas por cobre que todo esté bien soldado y que los fet`s estén bien aislados.


----------



## rampa

Hola Luciperro... la fuente es la que posteaste (la que tiene la salida de 15v) Comprobé las tensiones y funcionan correctamente, puse un foco de 100w y el filamente se pone incandescente (naranja) eso significa que esta funcionando correctamente ? Ahora le coloqué 2 IRFZ48N en ves de los 44, la fuente a mi entender funciona apropiadamente aunque sera normal que recalienten tanto todos los IRFZ48 ? con solo 5 minutos de encendido ?

No logro que funcione el amplificador, no tengo idea si es la fuente o el amplificador, también tengo varias dudas con respecto a la conexión. En la salida de la fuente tengo +45 0 -45, en el amplificador tengo que conectar 0 al GND ? También me tiene confundido el hecho que la Salida del amplificador no tengo GND y la entrada tenga, la salida del amplificador y la entrada comparten el mismo GND ? Esto lo digo porque la última ves que queme la fuente fue cuando conecté el negativo de la bocina al GND del amplificador, desconozco si tendrá que ver. Encima estoy en un departamento y no tengo buena tierra.

Cualquier idea se agradece. Suerte.


----------



## Guest

GND es común en todo tanto en la entrada de señal como en la salida de bocina y también en el cero (GND) de la fuente, por eso es que se te quema la fuente.


----------



## rampa

Bueno amigo ya hice todas las conexiones y conseguí un progreso al fin ! Después de tanto luchar funciona !

Luciperro sos un maestro... realmente mil gracias por todo, una lástima que estés tan lejos sino te invitaría al menos una cerveza, realmente agradecido.
Acá el video:

YouTube - Fuente SMPS + Ampli 100w

Lástima no lo pude poner muy fuerte porque están durmiendo y me van a acogotar.


----------



## pato_p

Hola luciperro, te cuento que ya terminé la fuente y lo que me pasa es que no logro hacer que funcione bien cuando la pongo en marcha me empieza a dar tensión y después me quema el fusible, que puede ser ya revisé todo y aparentemente esta todo ok, transistores bien aislados y todo parece estar como debería pero me sigue quemando el fusible, por favor te pido que me des una manito en este tema !  Si querés mirar el diseño del pcb te lo dejo acá en formato jpg y me decís que te parece. Te aclaro que la estoy probando con un fusible de 5 A, el cual creo que no tendría porqué quemarlo ya que está en reposo y no se cuánto será el consumo.

Te mando saludos, Pato.


----------



## rampa

Amigo... una consulta porque no utilizaste el PCB original??

Ese puede estar mal.

Yo confeccione el original... y los problemas que tuve fueron:
1. el diodo de 3A (lo saque)
2. los IRFZ44N se me quemaban pero con los IRFZ48N no tuve problemas.

Deberias controlas el estado de los IRFZ44 posiblemente se quemo alguno.

Suerte.


----------



## Guest

pato_p dijo:
			
		

> Hola luciperro, te cuento que ya terminé la fuente y lo que me pasa es que no logro hacer que funcione bien cuando la pongo en marcha me empieza a dar tensión y después me quema el fusible, que puede ser ya revisé todo y aparentemente esta todo ok, transistores bien aislados y todo parece estar como debería pero me sigue quemando el fusible, por favor te pido que me des una manito en este tema ! Si querés mirar el diseño del pcb te lo dejo acá en formato jpg y me decís que te parece. Te aclaro que la estoy probando con un fusible de 5 A, el cual creo que no tendría porqué quemarlo ya que está en reposo y no se cuánto será el consumo.
> 
> Te mando saludos, Pato.



Bueno Pato_P. Existen algunos detalles que corregir, lo primero es que retires el capacitor C6 y solo dejes el C7; C2, C3, C4, C5 van conectados a tierra, fuera de eso todo lo demas parece estar bien, aunque algunas pistas de GND deberían ser reforzadas, corrigiendo eso te debe funcionar.


----------



## pato_p

Hola amigos gracias por las sugerencias!! a vos rampa que pregunantabas por que no utilicé el pcb original publicado por Luciperro fue porque cómo yo le quería agregar mas transistores y además el toroide que tengo es bastante grande, unos 6cm decidí hacer el mío, igual si lo miras bien es bastante similar al publicado en la distribución de los componentes, es más,  lo usé de guia.

Luciperro aca dejo otra imagen del pcb al que le modifiqué lo que vos me decías ya que me parece que me voy a tener que poner a hacer la placa otra vez debido a que quemé todas las pistas que unen el pin 2 de los fets y no tengo ganas de andar emparchando toda la placa, fijate si ahora está bien y si puedo llegar a hacerle algo mas, no quiero seguir cometiendo errores cómo lo de no conectar esos capacitores a masa !, el capacitor c6 que me decías que saque, por favor fijate si es el que señalé en verde en la imagen ?, igual se me hace raro tanto problema por no conectarlos a masa y por tener ese capacitor, en el esquema estaba incluido, otra cosa los valores de todos los componentes que coloqué están bien ?, te aclaro que yo utilicé el primer esquema que publicaste, también utilicé los diodos mur 1620 uniendo pin  
y pin 3. Por ahora me parece que lo voy a probar con menos transistores pero los 48n en lugar de los 44n

Saludos Pato.


----------



## rampa

a los 44n los odio queme 6 (porque no conseguia los 48n) cuando los consegui deje de tener problemas tal ves por la disipacion.

Otro tema te aconsejo es que elimines la seccion de +15 -15 como dijo Lucifer fue una prueba que no funciono.

Mas que esto no puedo opinar.

Suerte.


----------



## pato_p

Hola Luci, muy bueno el diseño para los 12 fets !, ahora me gustaría que si podés publiques el esquemático de ésta ya que por lo que veo tiene otros cambios además de mas cantidad de transistores, cuanta potencia se le pude sacar a ésta, para el tema del bobinado sigue igual 5+5 en el primario y 24+24 en el secundario, y cuantos alambres de de que calibre me recomendas para éstas yo aca tengo alambre de 1.2mm
En esta funciona bien el tema de la parte de +/15v. También note que la masa de la parte del primario está separada de la del secundario, cosa que no era así en el pcb anterior y en el que yo hice, por que es ésto ? Me gustaría saber porqué tiene tantas variaciones con la anterior,  me refiero a todos los transistores que le agregaste, diodos, y optoacoplador, es decir que funciones cumplen y en que ha mejorado.

Saludos Pato.


----------



## TEO_RAZA

Hola amigo Luciperro, disculpa pero ésta fuente cuanta potencia alcanza,  puedes subir el circuito esquematico ?

Desde ya te doy las gracias y saludos.


----------



## Guest

Ésta fuente la diseñé para el amplificador de 300W en estereo, el diseño base es el mismo que el primero que publiqué aunque por tener mas transistores a ésta versión se le colocó un pequeño driver para disparar los Fet`s, el cual está formado por los MPS2222 y el 2907; el esquemático lo estoy terminando, luego lo posteo y explico.


----------



## rampa

Que tal Luciperro.... todo bien con la primer version... pero me surgio una duda dao que estoy haciendo varios experimentos y preparando para el armado de la proxima.

Mi duda es la siguiente: si tengo un toroide bastante grande (8cm largo) es posible que utilize menos vueltas de alambre para obtener una tension deseada??? esto lo digo porque en mi fuente SMPS de 4+4 y 22+22 obtengo de extremo a extremo alrededor de 200v.
seria posible utilizar 3+3 y 16+16 por ejemplo??.

Gracias.


----------



## Guest

El tamaño del toroide practicamente no implica mas tension sino la corriente que puedes manejar, lo que te limitaría sería el alambre y las espiras que puedas darle, va a llegar un punto que por el tamaño del toroide no va a poder entrar mas espiras, ese podría ser el límite. En lo práctico el mínimo de espiras es 4+4 para el primario, en el secundario es donde puedes reducir las espiras para tener menos tensión.


----------



## pato_p

Hola luciperro acá te dejo una imagen de la pcb de la segunda fuente que publicaste a la que modifique para que me quede de el tamaño de placa y de transformador q yo tengo, me gustaría q la mires y me digas que te parece y si le tendría q modificar algo, te aclaro q por el tema de los componentes no te fijes en los valores que figuran ya q todabia no los coloque correctamente.
Ademas te hago unas preguntas:
1) los transistores MPS2907 y 2222 los puedo remplazar por BC548 y 558
2) en la foto que publicaste de la fuente terminada algunos de estos transistores,y algunos diodos y resistencias  veo q no  los colocaste, es por alguna razón, cuales coloco?
3) Tambien veo que el GND del primario esta separado del del secundario también porque es?
4)para el primario pienso colocarle alembre de 1.5 mm cuantos en paralelo me recomiendas, yo pensaba poner 2, esta bien?
5)tendré algún problema utilizando los diodos sf166 q son doble diodo 16 amp también rápidos??

bueno esas son las preguntas q tengo por el momento, espero me las puedas aclarar y mirar mi pcb ya q si puedo mañana me lo pongo a hacer y primero me gustaría estar seguro de q esta bien.

Te mando saludos Pato


----------



## Guest

pato_p dijo:
			
		

> Ademas te hago unas preguntas:
> 1) los transistores MPS2907 y 2222 los puedo remplazar por BC548 y 558
> 2) en la foto que publicaste de la fuente terminada algunos de estos transistores,y algunos diodos y resistencias  veo q no  los colocaste, es por alguna razón, cuales coloco?
> 3) Tambien veo que el GND del primario esta separado del del secundario también porque es?
> 4)para el primario pienso colocarle alembre de 1.5 mm cuantos en paralelo me recomiendas, yo pensaba poner 2, esta bien?
> 5)tendré algún problema utilizando los diodos sf166 q son doble diodo 16 amp también rápidos??



En orden a tus preguntas:

1) los transistores lso puedes remplazar por los BC
2) los componentes ke no coloke fue por ke estaba haciendo pruebas, pero si se ensambla en base al PDF ke subi, tambien funciona.
3) El separar el GND de la bateria al secundario del transformador fue tambien por pruebas ya ek tenia un ruido, tambien por eso coloke un optoacoplador en vez de mandar la resistencia con referencia al VCC del seundario y GND, aunke en algunso casos el ruido lo ocasionaba la mala calidad de los componentes ke adkiri; como sea el diseño tambien es valido y trabaja bien.
4) en el devanado primario mete la mayor cantidad de alambre ke puedas, claro sin ocacionar de ke tantas vueltas ya no puedas colocar el secundario, pero si intenta cubrir la mayor area del toriode en los devanados primarios.
5) Los diodos estan bien.

Y el PCB se ve bien.

SALUDOS.


----------



## rampa

Luciperro tengo una duda, yo regulo la fuente con el trimpot en 90v (+-45) pero tengo un inconveniente.
Cuando conecto el amplificador la potencia me cae a 70v (+-35) aun funciona pero cuando empiezo a subir el volumen el voltaje sigue disminuyendo hasta que se "apaga" el amplificador (30v +-15).

Donde estara el error?? sera que le faltan vueltas al transformador? 
o sera que la bateria de UPS (12v 7A) no es lo suficiente potente??
que opinas?

Gracias!.


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Puede ser que te quede chico el núcleo también.
Yo estoy experimentando con una fuente switching chica y tengo ese problema con los núcleos. Una solución sería aumentar la cantidad de vueltas manteniendo la relación. Pero va a llegar un momento en que el toroide no aguante más.

Saludos!

Edit: Ah! ahora que veo, la batería te queda chica, si el amplificador es de 100W estéreo (200W), con las pérdidas supongamos mas o menos 240W de consumo que los tiene que suministrar la batería, osea:
240W / 12V = 20A y tu batería es de 7A
Si tenés a mano, probalo con una fuente de PC que entregan mucha corriente.


----------



## rampa

Francisco Galarza dijo:
			
		

> Puede ser que te quede chico el núcleo también.
> Yo estoy experimentando con una fuente switching chica y tengo ese problema con los núcleos. Una solución sería aumentar la cantidad de vueltas manteniendo la relación. Pero va a llegar un momento en que el toroide no aguante más.
> 
> Saludos!
> 
> Edit: Ah! ahora que veo, la batería te queda chica, si el amplificador es de 100W estéreo (200W), con las pérdidas supongamos mas o menos 240W de consumo que los tiene que suministrar la batería, osea:
> 240W / 12V = 20A y tu batería es de 7A
> Si tenés a mano, probalo con una fuente de PC que entregan mucha corriente.



Amigo es una fuente regulable capaz de entregar 200v (+-100) el amplificador consume +-45 eso serian 200W (I=P/V) lo que consumiria 4A

Lo que desconozco es porque no consigo mantener el voltaje inicial y a medida que aumento el volumen el voltaje cae.

Nos Vemos.


----------



## Guest

rampa dijo:
			
		

> Luciperro tengo una duda, yo regulo la fuente con el trimpot en 90v (+-45) pero tengo un inconveniente.
> Cuando conecto el amplificador la potencia me cae a 70v (+-35) aun funciona pero cuando empiezo a subir el volumen el voltaje sigue disminuyendo hasta que se "apaga" el amplificador (30v +-15).
> 
> Donde estara el error?? sera que le faltan vueltas al transformador?
> o sera que la bateria de UPS (12v 7A) no es lo suficiente potente??
> que opinas?
> 
> Gracias!.



La fuente que armaste está en base al PCB que publiqué o utilizaste otro  ?  cómo sea tienes algo mal, porque no debe caerse la tensión con solo cargarle el amplificador, revisa componentes y el circuito. Si utilizas una batería de UPS no hay problema mientras esté cargada, una prueba que podrías hacer es medir la tensión de la batería en el momento que enciendes la fuente y le cargas el amplificador, para ver si la batería no está ya baja de carga.


----------



## Francisco Galarza

rampa dijo:
			
		

> Amigo es una fuente regulable capaz de entregar 200v (+-100) el amplificador consume +-45 eso serian 200W (I=P/V) lo que consumiria 4A



Consume 4A en +-45V, pero en 12V no consume 4A también ¿de donde sale la energía que falta? La potencia que entrega la batería en 12V es un poco más que la que consume el amplificador en 45V
Si el amplificador consume 4A (180W), la batería tiene que entregar, supongamos 200W, osea 16.7A
Igual no sé, hacé lo que diga luciperrro, él conoce la fuente.

Chau!


----------



## rampa

Amigo ésta fuente convierte 12VDC en 200VDC y algo más también, la teoría la desconozco pero está bastante explicada en las 22 páginas, capaz de entregar 400w en pruebas extremas y algo más también, la capacidad de elevar la intensidad la desconozco, pero en mis primeras pruebas me derritió cables de 5mm llegué a medir 30A y el tester se apago.

Luciperro... el PCB que utilizo son los tuyos (el único cambio fue eliminar la seccion de +-15) recién hice pruebas y te comento: Testie la batería y está cargada. Cuando mido la fuente sola me marca correctamente 90V (+-45) y mido la bateria y marca 12v. Cuando conecto el amplificador 100W estereo me marca 64V (+-32) y la bateria cae a 8V.  Alguna sugerencia? Habrá algo mal en la fuente? Podrá ser el bobinado ? Igualmente mañana bobino de nuevo.

Suerte y Gracias.


----------



## Guest

rampa dijo:
			
		

> Luciperro... el PCB que utilizo son los tuyos (el único cambio fue eliminar la seccion de +-15) recién hice pruebas y te comento: Testie la batería y está cargada. Cuando mido la fuente sola me marca correctamente 90V (+-45) y mido la bateria y marca 12v. Cuando conecto el amplificador 100W estereo me marca 64V (+-32) y la bateria cae a 8V. Alguna sugerencia? Habrá algo mal en la fuente? Podrá ser el bobinado ? Igualmente mañana bobino de nuevo.



Con una fuente Lineal alimenta el amplificador de 100W y mide la corriente de consumo, que deben ser alrededor de 10 a 20mA por canal, si marca mas algo está mal; así te aseguraras que el amplificador está trabajando bien. Otra prueba es 
que a la fuente cargale un foco de 100W y revisa que tanta tensión se cae tanto la fuente como en la batería y también 
prueba con otra batería, cómo la de el automovil, y también revisa el PCB que no tenga pistas cruzadas o abiertas, sería bueno que postearas unas fotos, otra cosa es que el nucleo de ferrita que utilizas sea el adecuado, ya que existen unos que solo se utilizan para hacer filtros.


----------



## rampa

Buenas amigo, lo primero que probé fue utilizar un foco de 100w, y pasó casi lo mismo pero ésta vez la fuente emitía un zumbido, imagino que hay mal en el bobinado. Recién empiezo a bobinar nuevamente (trabajo bastante tedioso sin tener experiencia) espero que el alambre que tengo me sirva, es calibre 18, para el primario pienso poner 2 en paralelo y para el secundario solo 1, andara bien con eso?  Ya bobiné nuevamente y sigue pasando lo mismo ... y el zumbidito persiste que diablos será ?

Nos vemos. Suerte.


----------



## Guest

Que tipo de nucleo estás utilizando ?  , si pudieras colocar unas fotos de la fuente y el transformador para tener mas claro que pudiera ser. Los toroides que yo utilicé fueron los de ésta compañía :http://www.mag-inc.com/ferrites/ferrite_toroids.aspv , los toroides que utilicé fueron desecho de una fábrica y no tengo especificaciones, sólo en el empaque de cartón venía el nombre de la compañía que es del link que posteo, ésto de las ferritas para los nucleos de las fuentes SMPS es algo complicado en lo que se refiere al diseño, cada fabricante tiene sus parámetros aunque sea el mismo material y medidas, otra compañía es Global Leader in High Performance Ferrite-Ferroxcube , espero te sirva de algo.



			
				pato_p dijo:
			
		

> Bueno por fin ya termine la fuente, dejo unas fotos, con cuatro canales del amplificador de 100w al q solo le falta poner los transistores y ver que tal suena.



Te ha quedado muy bien tu diseño del amplificador y la fuente, felicitaciones    . Respecto al problema con la tensión pueden ser varias causas, y tendras que hacer pruebas antes de conectar las etapas, en las pruebas que he realizado la tensión mas baja que he logrado bajar a la fuente es alrededor de +-18VDC. Ya en alguna ocasión me sucedió algo que no le veia lógica o por lo menos respuesta alguna,  pero te lo comento por si es el problema que tienes.

El  PCB segunda versión cuando lo ensamblé me paso que sin carga ni capacitores y con 22+22 espiras en el secundario tenía una tensión de +-180VDC, algo que me sorprendió bastante, en un momento dado pense que el transformador estaba mal asi que lo intercambié por otro que ya tenía ensamblado y funcionando en otra fuente, pero fue el mismo resultado; después de hacer varias pruebas, entre ellas quitar los dos transistores y los dos diodos 1N4148 que están antes de los driver para los fet`s, pero no se solucionó nada, al final después de cambiar de tarjeta por pensar que estuviera muy chafa; lo que terminó siendo fueron los Fet`s; algunos de ellos me marcaban de la carcasa de "plastico" a una de las terminales una resistencia X y en algunos casos hasta continuidad.

Cambié todos los Fet`s por unos IRFZ44N que son los que tenía a la mano y funcionó ya correctamente todo; ya después compré IRFZ48N que son de mas corriente para remplazar los 44N y sigue funcionando bien, en éste caso los primeros transistores que metí estaban defectuosos y es que ha habido mucho componente falsificado y algunos de mala calidad, revisa bien todo y haz algunas pruebas a la fuente y nos coemntas después.

Saludos.


----------



## pato_p

Bueno por fin ya termine la fuente, dejo unas fotos, con cuatro canales del amplificador de 100w al q solo le falta poner los transistores y ver que tal suena, también le tengo que colocar los tip 41 y 42 en la fuente para alimentar el pre

el único problema que tengo en la fuente es que no puedo bajar mas de +-50 v la tensión para arriba llego cerca de los +-100v, alguno tiene idea porque puede ser porque pasa esto?

el transformador quedo medio feo por que le tuve que sacar varias vueltas para emparejar la tensión y bajarla un poco pero me es un poco extraño porque me termino quedando de unas 18+18 vueltas, es normal esto  y que no pueda bajar mas de 50+50v

Bueno eso es todo por ahora les mando saludos.


----------



## rampa

Pato quedo muy buena tu fuente y amplificador.. 

Luciperro ya estoy casi resignado... volviendo al tema cambie trimpot cambie mosfet .... y surgieron 2 problemas:

1) tengo +48 y -45 ya estoy mariado, podra ser porque tengo 2 IRFZ48n y 2 irfz44n ??  o eso no tiene nada que ver y tendre que modificar el bobinado?

2) La tension sigue cayendo... mañana pruebo con la bateria del auto tal vez sea eso... sino tendre que probar con otro tipo de toroide no quedan mas alternativas...

Nos Vemos!!... Suerte.


----------



## Guest

rampa dijo:
			
		

> Pato quedo muy buena tu fuente y amplificador..
> Luciperro ya estoy casi resignado... volviendo al tema cambie trimpot cambie mosfet .... y surgieron 2 problemas:
> 1) tengo +48 y -45 ya estoy mariado, podra ser porque tengo 2 IRFZ48n y 2 irfz44n ??  o eso no tiene nada que ver y tendre que modificar el bobinado?
> 2) La tension sigue cayendo... mañana pruebo con la bateria del auto tal vez sea eso... sino tendre que probar con otro tipo de toroide no quedan mas alternativas...
> Nos Vemos!!... Suerte.



Lo disparejo de las tensiones casi siempre son las vueltas en el transformador, los transistores no importa que tengas dos 44 y dos 48. Lo mas probable es que sea el toroide, intenta conseguir uno de algún amplificador viejo o que no sirva de auto e intenta hacer la prueba.

Saludos.


----------



## pato_p

Luciperro te comento que estuve revisando la fuente y te cuento que los fets parecen estar bien y ninguno me dió continuidad o resistencia entre el encapsulado plástico y algún pin, cosa que me es un poco rara de imaginar, revisé todas las resistencias y están bien, también los diodos,  etc, en fin revisé todo y aparenta estar bien, no creo que sea que en lugar de los mps2222 y mps2907 utilicé bc547 y bc557,  obviamente dados vuelta porque tienen otra distribución de pines.
Otra duda que me surge es la de si no se le pone alguna carga a la salida de la fuente los fets deberían calentar algo por que no me calienta nada de nada el aluminio sigue todo el tiempo frio, por los demás parecería estar todo bien, solo el pequeño detalle de que no me permite bajar la tensión a menos de +-50v. El amplificador de 100w cuanto mas de +-45v se le puede dar sin problemas, estube viendo los datasheet de los tip35c y son 100v así que supongo que con +-60 no deberían tener mayores problemas.

Espero poder solucionarlo pronto.


----------



## rampa

Luciperro vos sabés que probé con la batería del auto y funcionó perfecto... es decir no tuvo mas caida de tensión, muy raro lo que pasa con la batería del UPS, posiblemente o esté mal cargada o esté fallando, solo quedaría emparejar el bobinado para sacar esa direfencia de 3v entre +-.

Gracias por todo.


----------



## Guest

pato_p dijo:
			
		

> Luciperro te comento que estuve revisando la fuente y te cuento que los fets parecen estar bien y ninguno me dió continuidad o resistencia entre el encapsulado plástico y algún pin, cosa que me es un poco rara de imaginar, revisé todas las resistencias y están bien, también los diodos, etc, en fin revisé todo y aparenta estar bien, no creo que sea que en lugar de los mps2222 y mps2907 utilicé bc547 y bc557, obviamente dados vuelta porque tienen otra distribución de pines.
> Otra duda que me surge es la de si no se le pone alguna carga a la salida de la fuente los fets deberían calentar algo por que no me calienta nada de nada el aluminio sigue todo el tiempo frio, por los demás parecería estar todo bien, solo el pequeño detalle de que no me permite bajar la tensión a menos de +-50v. El amplificador de 100w cuanto mas de +-45v se le puede dar sin problemas, estube viendo los datasheet de los tip35c y son 100v así que supongo que con +-60 no deberían tener mayores problemas.



Tal parece que tienes un error en tu PCB, según se distingue amplificando la imagen te faltó conectar el pin 10 y 12 a GND junto con el capacitor de el pin 9, el diodo que va al pin 13 y 15 es 1N4001; los reemplazos de los transistores no importa,  los BC están bien, cuando enciendas la fuente no coloques los capacitores electrolíticos en la rectificación, 
 en vez de eso coloca dos resistencias de 4K7 o 10K a 5W para hacer el ajuste de tensión, después de hacer el ajuste soldás los capacitores, al amplificador de 100W no lo he aliemntado con +-60VDC no se que pudiera pasar pero ten cuidado no te vayan a explotar los capacitores.



			
				rampa dijo:
			
		

> Luciperro vos sabés que probé con la batería del auto y funcionó perfecto... es decir no tuvo mas caida de tensión, muy raro lo que pasa con la batería del UPS, posiblemente o esté mal cargada o esté fallando, solo quedaría emparejar el bobinado para sacar esa direfencia de 3v entre +-.
> 
> Gracias por todo.



Posiblemente la batería del UPS es muy chica o ya esta dañada o descargada, si ahí te trabajó con la de auto, quiere decir que las ferritas que adquiriste están bien, lo de la diferencia de tensión ya es por las vueltas una mas o una menos y se corrige.


----------



## pato_p

Hola Luciperro muchas gracias por el dato del error en el pcb, pero te cuento que eso ya lo había modificado lo único distinto a lo que vos decís es lo del diodo 1n4001 que yo puse 1n14148 pero igual no creo que ese diodo sea el problema, lo voy a cambiar por 1n4007 que tengo muchos y veré que pasa. Si no es el  tema de las GND que me olvidé y los diodos ya no se que pueda ser el problema, ésta tarde me pondré en el asunto a ver si lo soluciono, cualquier otra cosa que se les ocurra me será de gran ayuda! 

Recién le cambié el diodo 1n4148 por un uno 1n4007 y te cuento las pruebas que le hice conecté todo y sigo sin poder bajar de 100v o sea +/-50v, le coloqué una lámpara de 220v x 75w de extremo a extremo y enciende bien fuerte el filamento sin ningún problema pero de unos 99v la tensión cae a aproximadamente 85v, ésto me resulta raro ya que con 75w no hay razón para que caiga tanto la tensión, encima los transistores ni se enteran siguen fríos como si estuviera desconectada, ésto me tiene un poco desconcertado, revise todo y por lo que veo esta todo ok, ya no entiendo mas nada !

Alguna idea de cual pude ser el problema ? Revisé los fets y parecen estar bien, vos de que manera medís los fets sin desoldarlos para saber si están ok?
Bueno es todo por ahora,  Pato.


----------



## El nombre

Perdón por la intromisión pero...
¿Si conectas una bombilla de 220V 75W a 100V parece que la cosa deja de ser así

Aplica la ley de ohm y veras como la potencia aumenta notablemente. Ya no son 75W.
Saludos


----------



## Guest

pato_p dijo:
			
		

> Recién le cambié el diodo 1n4148 por un uno 1n4007 y te cuento las pruebas que le hice conecté todo y sigo sin poder bajar de 100v o sea +/-50v, le coloqué una lámpara de 220v x 75w de extremo a extremo y enciende bien fuerte el filamento sin ningún problema pero de unos 99v la tensión cae a aproximadamente 85v, ésto me resulta raro ya que con 75w no hay razón para que caiga tanto la tensión, encima los transistores ni se enteran siguen fríos como si estuviera desconectada, ésto me tiene un poco desconcertado, revise todo y por lo que veo esta todo ok, ya no entiendo mas nada !



Es normal que la tensión caiga, pero con 75W no debería caer tanto, pero bueno, para saber si los fet`s están trabajando solo con el osciloscopio para poder revisar el pulso en cada lado del bobinado, para revisar los fet`s solamente desoldandolos y revisar entre Drain y Source que con el tester te marque como diodo, entre gate y cualquier otra terminal no debe marcar nada, otra cosa que se me paso es que para el montaje de los fet`s no utilices buje para atornillarlos, te recomiendo que los prenses con aluminio o solera, ya que va a existir un punto donde los bujes se van a derretir y te va causar problemas en el aislamiento.

Ésto te lo digo por experiencia, revisá bien todo, y otra prueba que pudieses hacer aunque no creo que sea el problema es quitar los diodos 1N4148 y los dos transistores y coloca directamente las salidas del 3525 a las bases del driver para los fet`s; de allí en fuera solo queda que hagaspruebas y que tu material sea de buena calidad, porque a mi ya me ha pasado que capacitores o semiconductores estan defectuosos, como que el control de calidad esta decayendo, pero bueno, espero resuelvas el problema.

Saludos.


----------



## pato_p

Hola luciperro estuve metiendo mano en la fuente y despues de desoldar los fets y comprobar que estaban en buen estado,  sacarle los dos transistores y los diodos y conectar directamente las salidas del sg3525 a las bases de los transistores drivers de los fets seguia teniendo el mismo problema que antes, seguí buscando y me di cuenta que lo que pasaba es que en el pcb que publicaste la resistencia que está entre el trimpot y gnd figura como de 100k, cuando en realidad es de 10k, cambie la de 100k por  una de 47k y logre bajar la tensión hasta unos +/- 25v seguramente con la de 10k se debería poder hasta los +/- 18v q vos decías.
Lo que todavía no se si me es que corriente le podré sacar, te hago una consulta mas a vos que la tenes clara con ésta fuente, cuando la fuente está trabajando sin ninguna carga en la salida es normal que los fets permanezcan totalmente fríos como cuando esta desconectada, o deberían calentar un poco ?

Bueno espero tu respuesta, saludos pato


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Hola luciperrro, te hago un pregunta, ¿De qué dimensiones tiene que ser el nucleo para hacerlo tipo EE ó EDT y cúal tiene que ser el valor de Al? Porque conseguí (al fin!) donde comprarlos. Te dejo un PDF donde están los modelos disponibles y los precios: http://200.117.251.27/elemon/catalogos/Ferrites/Nucleos de Ferrite.pdf

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Guest

Francisco Galarza dijo:
			
		

> Hola luciperrro, te hago un pregunta, ¿De qué dimensiones tiene que ser el nucleo para hacerlo tipo EE ó EDT y cúal tiene que ser el valor de Al? Porque conseguí (al fin!) donde comprarlos. Te dejo un PDF donde están los modelos disponibles y los precios: http://200.117.251.27/elemon/catalogos/Ferrites/Nucleos de Ferrite.pdf
> 
> Muchas gracias!



Que bién que has encontrado un vendedor de ferritas, y lo mejor es que te vende por pieza y no por lote como los que he encontrado; respecto al tipo de nucleo te sirven de los modelos ETD,EE,EC.... "30" hacia arriba, porque las medidas de los 29 hacia abajo ya son algo pequeños. El valor de AL no lo recuerdo pero busca valores superiores a 1000.

Saludos.


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Gracias, ¿cuando decís mayor a 30, qué es ese 30 exactamente?
Yo pensaba usar uno de 55x55x21mm (medidas exteriores) AL=6200 de la marca COSMO. Para las pruebas usé uno de fuente de PC, sería de 40x40x10mm y tuve problemas al bobinar el primario, no entraba. Voy a ver si consigo una lámina de cobre, va a ser más fácil.
La fuente voy a hacerla con algunas (varias) modificaciones personales, un TL494 que me gusta más y los IRFZ44N que tengo bastantes, además necesito más potencia. La idea, si me queda chico el núcleo es armar otra fuente más y ponerlas "en paralelo". Gracias otra vez.

Un abrazo!


----------



## pato_p

Luciperro necesito de tu ayuda nuevamente, te cuento que hice una prueba un poco rara,  le colgué 5 lámparas de 220v con un total de 450w, y la fuente funcionó perfectamente, los transistores calientan lo normal, pero luego de un rato apago alguna y cuando la enciendo el transformador comienza a hacer ruido a alta frecuencia y cae un poco la tensión, pero lo que mas me preocupa es que comienza a calentar mas y los transistores del lado positivo comienzan a calentar mas mientras que los del negativo continúan a la misma temperatura que antes, ésto desaparece cuando la desconecto un rato y la dejo enfriar, otra cosa que probé es dejarla un tiempo bastante largo encendida y funciona todo ok pero nuevamente cuando apago una y la vuelvo a encender ocurre otra vez lo mismo.

Coloqué el amperimetro en serie entre el borne de la batería y la fuente y me mide unos 9.5 A con las lámparas encendidas, vos cuanta corriente le sacaste a la batería ? El núcleo del transformador no creo que sea ya que es grande (60mm) y tiene un al de 6000. ¿ Puede ser cómo bobiné el transformador? Puse 5+5 vueltas de 3 alambres de 1.5mm en paralelo para el primario quedando 6 en el tap central, y el secundario 24+24 vueltas use 2 también de 1.5mm siendo 4 en el tap central. Puede ser que el de 1.5mm sea muy grueso y me convenga ponerle mas cantidad de alambres mas finos ?

Saludos Pato.


----------



## emanuelgancedo

hola luci, como estas?, me puse a fabricar tu fuente y utilice el pcb de la primer pagina, mientras colocaba los componentes iba leyendo el foro y encontre otra version que es un poco diferente, que segun vi es la version que vos publicas con fotos porque tiene unas resitencias menos, el diodo de 3A no lo tiene y cambia un poquito. La version que fabrique yo anda bien es la rev 1.1?? hay que hacerle algun cambio?? bueno desde ya muchas gracias, luego posteo fotos de como va quedando.

Emanuel


----------



## Guest

pato_p dijo:
			
		

> Luciperro necesito de tu ayuda nuevamente, te cuento que hice una prueba un poco rara,  le colgué 5 lámparas de 220v con un total de 450w, y la fuente funcionó perfectamente, los transistores calientan lo normal, pero luego de un rato apago alguna y cuando la enciendo el transformador comienza a hacer ruido a alta frecuencia y cae un poco la tensión, pero lo que mas me preocupa es que comienza a calentar mas y los transistores del lado positivo comienzan a calentar mas mientras que los del negativo continúan a la misma temperatura que antes, ésto desaparece cuando la desconecto un rato y la dejo enfriar, otra cosa que probé es dejarla un tiempo bastante largo encendida y funciona todo ok pero nuevamente cuando apago una y la vuelvo a encender ocurre otra vez lo mismo.
> 
> Coloqué el amperimetro en serie entre el borne de la batería y la fuente y me mide unos 9.5 A con las lámparas encendidas, vos cuanta corriente le sacaste a la batería ? El núcleo del transformador no creo que sea ya que es grande (60mm) y tiene un al de 6000. ¿ Puede ser cómo bobiné el transformador? Puse 5+5 vueltas de 3 alambres de 1.5mm en paralelo para el primario quedando 6 en el tap central, y el secundario 24+24 vueltas use 2 también de 1.5mm siendo 4 en el tap central. Puede ser que el de 1.5mm sea muy grueso y me convenga ponerle mas cantidad de alambres mas finos ?
> 
> Saludos Pato.



La prueba que le hiciste a la fuente está bien es algo brusca pero está bien para saber si trabaja o de plano algo está mal pero creo que  todo es normal, el que se te caliente mas de un lado que del otro es indicio que algo está mal y tienes que chequear todo, si tienes acceso a un osciloscopio revisa el pulso en la terminal de "Gate", de todos los Fet`s; el nucleo que utilizas parece estar bien no ve gran problema en eso, el bobinado y grosor de los alambres está bien; el utilizar alambres delgados es con el fin de tener mayor maniobrabilidad al bobinarlo y tener menores perdidas en el flujo. Lo que si me parece algo raro es el poco consumo que tienes en la bateria con tan solo 9.5A, yo en alguna prueba le cargue un reflector de 500W llegando a volar un fusible de 40 A, te aconsejo que le des una revisada.

Saludos.



			
				emanuelgancedo dijo:
			
		

> hola luci, como estas?, me puse a fabricar tu fuente y utilice el pcb de la primer pagina, mientras colocaba los componentes iba leyendo el foro y encontre otra version que es un poco diferente, que segun vi es la version que vos publicas con fotos porque tiene unas resitencias menos, el diodo de 3A no lo tiene y cambia un poquito. La version que fabrique yo anda bien es la rev 1.1?? hay que hacerle algun cambio?? bueno desde ya muchas gracias, luego posteo fotos de como va quedando.
> 
> Emanuel



Que tal Emanuelgancedo. EL diseño de la tarjeta es practicamente el mismo, si fabricas el primer diseño o el último no hay problema alguno,  los dos funcionan, solo que lo actualicé porque se me ocurrió agragarle algunas cosas pero no te preocupes.


----------



## gitanoloco

Hola Luci, antes que nada agradecerte y felicitarte por el proyecto, un cañazo! basta poner SMPS en el buscador y es de lo primero que sale!!

Bueno estube leyendo el post lo mas atentamente posible y me surguieron unas dudas o casi-dudas....

1) Está puesto el esquemático de la segunda versión ? (si está me lo pase de largo ) 
2) Para que la fuente entregue mas corriente a su salida que tengo que hacer ? Según lo que yo entendí debería colocar mas MOSFET en paralelo y Aumentar el tamaño del nucleo del toroide... ésto es así o entendí cualquier cosa ? Si es así aparte de aumentar el tamaño del nucleo debo aumentar el numero de vueltas ? O modificar la relacion de vueltas??

Desde ya muchísimas gracias. Saludos desde Mendoza, Argentina


----------



## Guest

gitanoloco dijo:
			
		

> Hola Luci, antes que nada agradecerte y felicitarte por el proyecto, un cañazo! basta poner SMPS en el buscador y es de lo primero q sale!!
> Bueno estube leyendo el post lo mas atentamente posible y me surguieron unas dudas o casi-dudas....
> 1) esta puesto el esquematico de la segunda version?? (si esta me lo pase de largo )
> 2) Para q la fuente entregue mas corriente a su salida q tengo q hacer??
> segun lo q yo entendi deberia colocar mas MOSFET en paralelo y Aumentar el tamaño del nucleo del toroide... esto es asi o entendi cualquier cosa??? si es asi aparte de aumentar el tamaño del nucleo debo aumentar el numero de vueltas?? o modificar la relacion de vueltas??
> Desde ya Muchisimas gracias....
> Saludos desde Mendoza, Argentina



Que tal Gitanoloco. No he tenido oportunidad de terminar y subir el esquemático de la segunda versión, para que la fuente entregue mas corriente es necesario aumentar el numero de alambres en paralelo sin alterar el numero de vueltas y tambien colocar Fet`s que soporten mas corriente para resistir la corriente que van a drenar, como el IRF3205 que según la hoja de datos es de 110 A.


----------



## rampa

Luciperro, me surgió una duda, leyendo en otros foros recomiendan agregar un toroide de pc en serie a la entrada de la fuente para eliminar el ruido.







Que sabes acerca de ésto  ? Servirá ? Y si fuera así tenés idea de cuantas vueltas de alambre tendría que ponerle ?

Nos Vemos !


----------



## Guest

Asi es Rampa, las fuentes deben llevar una bobina a la entrada de la alimentación general, como también su filtro Snuber, para evitar que el switcheo meta ruido y parásitos a la alimentación de 12V como a la salida de la fuente; no tengo idea de cuantas vueltas ni el valor en Henrios de la bobina debe ser, pero mientras mas vueltas sea es mejor, además recomendaría que fuesen varios alambres en paralelo, porque recordemos que por allí circulará una corriente muy elevada, sería bueno que alguien pudiera pasar algun programa o datos para el cálculo de éste tipo de filtros.

Saludos.


----------



## joser

para medir la cantidad de corriente de la fuente les aconsejo lo siguiente:en un balde  de plastico o de polietileno ,(de esos que venden con pinturas para  paredes),llenenlo al 70% de agua potable luego agreguen 2 bolsas de sal común , y  coloquen una barra de cobre o tubo de mas o menos 30 cm. a cada terminal , lo sujetan a modo de electrodo y a medida que se introduscan los electrodos el amperimetro le dara una lectura que ira subiendo en relacion dierecta con lo profundo que puedan ir metiendo el electrodo, este metodo lo uso en mediciones de 12, 28 y 48 vdc a 10, 15 y 20 amperios, se satura de acuerdo a la cantidad de sal. espero que les sirva ......


----------



## pato_p

Hola,  acá les dejo una página en Inglés que encontré de cómo hacer una amplificador de auto, explica paso a paso cómo hacer el transformador y toda la fuente, espero que les sirva y de paso practiquen un poco de Inglés, aclaro que yo primero la pasé por un traductor jaja.

New Page 1

Leyendo ésto me surgió una duda de lo mismo,  bobinar primero el secundario y despues el primario arriba ? Por que
 por lo que dice en ésta página  hacen ésto.

Pato


----------



## gitanoloco

Bueno, ya me hice de casi todos los componentes incluido el toroide de ferrite que debe tener unos 7cm de diámetro exterior, se ve bonito espero que me sirva. Pero me han surgido un par de dudas mas, lei que se puede regular la tensión de salida mediante el preset que tiene el esquema lo que no se es cual es el límite inferior de tension que se puede sacar (el superior lei creo es de +-60V. Si quisiera digamos tener +-12V o +-5V debería modificar la relación de vueltas del transformador no? O estoy muy errado ? Digo porque si la relación del transformador es 5,5 (44 del secundario / 8 del primario) x 12V daria 66V (algo asi como el limite superior de tensión que se puede obtener de la fuente +-66V). Es asi?

Planteo esto porque me seria muy interesante y util adaptar ésta fuente para por ejemplo alimentar una PC instalada en el auto, Hay algún programa para simular éste tipo de fuentes ? Intenté en el Multisim version 10 y no está el modelo del SG3525, ni de ningun reemplazo (o al menos yo no lo encontre)

Desde ya Muchas gracias. Saludos!!


----------



## Guest

gitanoloco dijo:
			
		

> Bueno, ya me hice de casi todos los componentes incluido el toroide de ferrite que debe tener unos 7cm de diámetro exterior, se ve bonito espero que me sirva. Pero me han surgido un par de dudas mas, lei que se puede regular la tensión de salida mediante el preset que tiene el esquema lo que no se es cual es el límite inferior de tension que se puede sacar (el superior lei creo es de +-60V. Si quisiera digamos tener +-12V o +-5V debería modificar la relación de vueltas del transformador no? O estoy muy errado ? Digo porque si la relación del transformador es 5,5 (44 del secundario / 8 del primario) x 12V daria 66V (algo asi como el limite superior de tensión que se puede obtener de la fuente +-66V). Es asi?
> 
> Planteo esto porque me seria muy interesante y util adaptar ésta fuente para por ejemplo alimentar una PC instalada en el auto, Hay algún programa para simular éste tipo de fuentes ? Intenté en el Multisim version 10 y no está el modelo del SG3525, ni de ningun reemplazo (o al menos yo no lo encontre)
> 
> Desde ya Muchas gracias. Saludos !



Que tal Gitanoloco. En efecto el preset te regula la tensión de salida, la tensión mínima que se puede obtener es variable dependiendo del bobinado, solo que para tensiones menores es mejor reducir el numero de vueltas, la relación que haces para ello es correcta; lo de la simulación la verdad no tengo idea, pero seguro alguien te dirá en que programa.

Saludos.


----------



## zopilote

los Toroidales no son la única opción, tan solo tienes que conseguir cualquier núcleo  ETD, EC o EE  lo suficientemente  para tu aplicacion, si lo quieres para potencia superiores de 250w, consigue los que miden más alla de los 33mm de largo, a un núcleo ETD49  le sacarias unos 500W, y a los de70mm pasarias los 1000w, fabuloso  y ver para creerlo.

y si solo puedes conseguir los toroidales, hay muchos recursos para usarlos para más potencia, como colocarlos uno encima del otro,  o hacer dos fuentes iguales y sumar sus salidas (divide y venceras).


----------



## emanuelgancedo

Hola gente... queria saber bien como bobinar el toroide y lei el foro y las paginas que luci dejo, pero difieren en algunas cosas y no me quedo claro, me termine de confundir solo jeje... en una dice que primero se bobia el secundario y luego el primario y en la otra dice que no... ademas el sentido de bobinado del primario con respecto al secundario tampoco me quedo claro. Yo lo que hice fue: enrrole 5 vueltas que dio una vuelta entera al toroide.... deje unos centimetros de alambre y corte... luego desde el mismo lugar y con el mismo sentido enrolle otras 5 vueltas que volvieron a cubrir todo el toroide, deje nuevamente unoss cms y corte.mirando de arriba quedo 1 punta, luego 2 puntas que son el punto medio y luego otra punta que es el otro extremo, tienen unos 2 cm de separacion entre el extremo y el pto medio.
En frente de un extremo, comenze a bobinar el secundiario, lo bobine en sentido contrario, 25 vueltas, deje unos cms corte, y luego otras 25 vueltas deje unos cms y corte... me quedo como en el primario pero en frente digamos...

Esta bien asi??? se bobina el primario en sentido contrario al secundario??se bobina primero el primario y despues el secuandorio?? o al revez??? bueno muchas gracias de nuevo.

Pduse mas de 1 hilo, eran 3 enrollados en paraleo, solo decia que quedo una punta para que no se me complique la explicacion.
Gracias d enuevo. Emanuel


----------



## joga

Hola amigo luciperro, felicitaciones por tu excelente trabajo las placas que has diseñado son muy profesionales

 quisiera armar la fuente que publicaste de segunda version, pero al imprimir los pdf me doy cuenta que no estan a escala real, quisiera saber si seria posible que me envies el archivo de protel para poder imprimirlo y poder mandar a hacer la malla para la serigrafia de componentes y mascara antisoldante. 

por otro lado me pongo a sus ordenes para lo que sea que pueda colaborar, yo vivo cerca del df mexico y afortunadamente aqui se consigue casi cualquier cosa de electronica.

Saludos


----------



## Guest

emanuelgancedo dijo:
			
		

> Hola gente... queria saber bien como bobinar el toroide y lei el foro y las paginas que luci dejo, pero difieren en algunas cosas y no me quedo claro, me termine de confundir solo jeje... en una dice que primero se bobia el secundario y luego el primario y en la otra dice que no... ademas el sentido de bobinado del primario con respecto al secundario tampoco me quedo claro. Yo lo que hice fue: enrrole 5 vueltas que dio una vuelta entera al toroide.... deje unos centimetros de alambre y corte... luego desde el mismo lugar y con el mismo sentido enrolle otras 5 vueltas que volvieron a cubrir todo el toroide, deje nuevamente unoss cms y corte.mirando de arriba quedo 1 punta, luego 2 puntas que son el punto medio y luego otra punta que es el otro extremo, tienen unos 2 cm de separacion entre el extremo y el pto medio.
> En frente de un extremo, comenze a bobinar el secundiario, lo bobine en sentido contrario, 25 vueltas, deje unos cms corte, y luego otras 25 vueltas deje unos cms y corte... me quedo como en el primario pero en frente digamos...
> 
> Esta bien asi??? se bobina el primario en sentido contrario al secundario??se bobina primero el primario y despues el secuandorio?? o al revez??? bueno muchas gracias de nuevo.
> 
> Pduse mas de 1 hilo, eran 3 enrollados en paraleo, solo decia que quedo una punta para que no se me complique la explicacion.
> Gracias d enuevo. Emanuel



El bobinado del transformador es cómo gustes, ya sea el devanado primario al principio o después del secundario, cómo sea se induce, está bien que coloques varios hilos en paralelo, eso ayuda a la flexibilidad al bobinar como al flujo magnético y sobre todo al manejo de corriente mayor, lo que se debe de respetar es el sentido del bobinado tanto el primario como el secundario debe ser para un lado los dos, fuera de eso lo que hiciste con el transformador está bien.



			
				joga dijo:
			
		

> Hola amigo luciperro, felicitaciones por tu excelente trabajo las placas que has diseñado son muy profesionales
> 
> quisiera armar la fuente que publicaste de segunda version, pero al imprimir los pdf me doy cuenta que no estan a escala real, quisiera saber si seria posible que me envies el archivo de protel para poder imprimirlo y poder mandar a hacer la malla para la serigrafia de componentes y mascara antisoldante.
> 
> por otro lado me pongo a sus ordenes para lo que sea que pueda colaborar, yo vivo cerca del df mexico y afortunadamente aqui se consigue casi cualquier cosa de electronica.
> 
> Saludos



Que tal Joga. Las placas están en escala real, y a cada tarjeta aparte le coloco una regla con la medida en centimetros que debe ser la placa.

Saludos.


----------



## joga

Hola Luciperro, lo que quería era imprimir la parte de la máscara antisoldante, por eso quería los originales de Protel, también tengo unos transformadores diferentes y quería modificar un poco el layout del circuito, ojalá me los pudieras pasar, de cualquier modo empezaré a trabajar con éstos. Hoy mandaré a hacer la serigrafía para la placa de mi fuente y en cuanto la arme les comento mis resultados, pués no me quise quedar atrás y  por fin, aqui les dejo unas fotos de mi fuente a la que le voy a poner un amplificador de 350w (un canal de qsc700).

Sólo que tengo una pequeña duda; mi fuente me entrega 100V de extremo a extremo, yo no le puse tab central al transformador, por que el qsc no lo necesita, pero al no tener el centro (gnd) que es de dónde toma la referencia el opto acoplador, lo conecté hasta el otro extremo del transformador con lo que tendría un voltaje del doble, ya probé a cambiar la resistencia de 100k por una mas grande y mas chica pero al mover el trimpot, no tiene ningún efecto sobre la salida de la fuente, ésto no me afecta por que finalmente ya tengo los 100V que necesito , pero quería saber si ésto es normal o debiera tener variación de voltaje al mover el preset.

Saludos


----------



## joga

hola, tengo un problema con mi fuente que arme, y queria saber si a alguno de ustedes le sucedio algo similar, mi fuente funciona aparentemente bien , me entrega 120 volts de extremo a extremo, al conectar unfoco de carga de 100w enciende y el voltaje cae a 100v, y los disipadores de los mosfet se calientan muy poco, hasta aqui todo parece normal, pero al conectar otro foco en paralelo de 100w el voltaje se cae hasta 50v y se empiezan a calentar mas los transistores. no se que pueda estar mal el transformador que utilizo lo saque de una fuente industrial que segun era de 1500w y lo adapte segun las instruciones del amigo luciperro por lo que no creo que sea el transformador ya que por mal que estubiera de rendimiento deberia poder sacarle unos 500w,

mi fuente es la de la segunda version, a ver si alguien me puede comentar algo.


----------



## zopilote

Primero  que estas usando para  probarla. Una bateria o una fuente regulada.


----------



## joga

Gracias por tu pronta respuesta, en principio usé una fuente de 12v 3 A. ya descarté que sea la alimentación por que hoy la alimenté directamente de la bateria del auto y mejoró un poco, pero sigo sin poder sacarle mas de 100 W, la tenía montada con otro tipo de mosfet que tenía de otra fuente, pero ya los cambié por los IRFZ44,  cómo la fuente es la que publicó Luciperro reforzada con 12 transistores ya probé a quitar los drivers y excitar directamente del integrado a los fets, pero nada de ésto me ha dado resultados, no se si debo probar a cambiar la frecuencia de oscilación, o de plano montar la fuente de 4 transistores que tiene pequeñas variaciones y probar como responde el transformador.


----------



## zopilote

Colocale los drivers, Los mosfets tienen que ser exitados totalmente, es por eso  que tienes una respuesta muy lenta de tus mosfet. El integrado  solo puede exitar a dos por rama. Asi que si son 
más de seis tienes que colocarle los drivers.


-------------
  zopilote


----------



## joga

Precisamente en éstos momentos estoy haciendo pruebas, te comento lo que he hecho y los resultados  que me dió, eliminé el sistema de remoto y alimenté directamente el integrado, ésto mejoró el rendimiento,  practicamente la convertí en la version de 4 transistores, sin el opto acoplador y ya responde mejor, ahora voy a colocar los drivers para ver que reacción tiene, lo que mas me molesta es que el transformador ni se entera, ya quisiera que por lo menos se calentara o diera muestras de sobre carga , pero nada, permanece frio y los mosfet apenas calientan el disipador.

Parece que por fin quedó, lo que hice fue eliminar el remoto, lo conecte al auto con la batería pero cómo que se bajaba la tension de 12 a 8 volts por lo que puse en marcha el motor y la tension subio a 9.5 V (tal vez es que la distancia entre la bateria del auto a mi banco de pruebas es demasiado largo y de poca seccion, pero ya se portó respetable, logré sacarle 200 W a 100 V y ahora si se calienta un poco el transformador y los fets, yo creo que ésto es lo máximo que me va a dar éste transformador y cómo tengo 2 de éstos me voy a armar 2 fuentes con 4 fets, a ver si soportan los 200 W , al final le conectaré 2 etapas en modo puente de las que coloqué en la sección de diagramas de amplificador  y a ver que resulta.
Saludos


----------



## zopilote

Nota:
 Te recomiendo que coloques en la  entrada de 12V,   condensadores  (10,000 uF) para que almacenen energia (Dividelos en 2200uf o menos, para obtener una mejor respuesta en velocidad)
tambien que tengas una bateria extra en tu auto, pues te va a drenar tu batería y  que nos cuentes 
como te a ido.


-------------
 zopilote


----------



## TEO_RAZA

Hla amigo Zopilote, disculpa pero cómo tu sabes de electrónica quería hacerte una consulta, yo armé la fuente smps de 12 V, la primera versión  y le conecté el amplificador de 100 W de Luciperro y resulta que la tensión de la fuente se cae, la tensión que me tiene que entregar la fuente es de +-45vdc  y los entrega sin ningún problema, pero sin la carga, y me he  dado cuenta que  al conectarle la carga o sea el amplificador (estereo) al darle todo el volumen, la tension de la fuente disminuye sobre todo cuando la música tiene artos tonos altos y el amplificador se chupa y deja de sonar, por ejemplo al 100% del volumen, le doy un 80% de volumen y hasta ahí anda todo bien, pero le doy el 90% de volumen y me aguanta un ratito y se chupa la tensión, empieza a disminuir, si pudieras ayudarme te lo agradecería bastante,  desde ya te doy las gracias y saludos para todos, chau


----------



## zopilote

hola TEO
El que más sabe es el que comete más errores (proceso de aprendizaje y error).
Primero te dare estos Tip:
 1. Desaste de esa fuente que tienes (primer diseño, no tiene drivers)
 2. En tus placas estaña las pistas que van a los Mosfet ( ambas ramas positivo y negativo)
 3. No uses la retroalimentación, ese trimpot que te sirve para variar la tensión de salida
     solo emrolla el número de vueltas nesesario en tu núcleo.
 4.Usa más mosfet  (segun el tamaño del transformador), Ha mayor corriente en el primario igual más 
     potencia  para tus amplificador.
  5. Según el comsumo de tu fuente, esá va ha ser la potencia en el secundario que vas ha             obtener.
 6. Separa la tierra del primario del secundario ( para evitar ruidos y usar más potencia)
 7. Diseña tu transformador con varios conductores (Para enrolarlo mejor y por el efecto superficial de la corrientes)	
 8. Y si tienes posibilidad de encontrar cintas de cobre usalas con Mylar aislante (sólo para el primario)
 9. Puedes apidar dos toroides, para que soporten más potencia( busca el transformador de ferrita más grande).
 10. Para colocarle los amplificador que pretende, tienes que diseñarlo un poco más de voltaje a tu salida ( al conectarlos a la fuente, la tensión bajará)
 11. Visita todos los foros que puedas (no interesa que esten en Catones, los diseños en electronica los lee todo el mundo).
 12. saludos a todos del Foro y especialmente a TEO RAZA  hasta luego chaoo..........


----------



## BUSHELL

Saludos.

Al fin, se pueden o no se pueden usar las ferritas de Flyback con resultados exitosos?


O...se pueden usar las ferritas toroidales de las fuentes de PC? Yo las veo pequeñas, comparadas con las que montaron los compañeros de este foro.

Zopilote, me parece que fuiste tu quien sugiriò hacerla con varias de estas ferritas de PC. ¿Podrías por favor darnos una mano? O sea, como hacer exactamente esto?

Gracias y felicitaciones a Luciperro por este gran aporte.

Gracias a todos por compartir sus experiencias, fallos y exitos. Asi aprendemos todos.


----------



## el_pendex

Hola Luciperrro, la verdad te pasaste con la fuente y con tu ayuda, molesto para saber del SG3525 acá en Argentina, Entre Rios, sólo consigo el sg3524 de ST, el sg3525 de Motorola no lo tienen, quería saber que patas tendría que cambiar en el circuito (o que patas remplazarian en el 3524 las del 3525, o sea hay muchas que son las misma pero por ejemplo la masa el 3525 lo tiene en la 12 y el 3524 en la 8, .estube mirando los dos Datasheet de los integrados pero no termino de entender bien que función tiene cada pata,.si me ayudas con eso estaría muy agradecido.

Por las dudas escribo para comunicar que ya me las arreglé para cambiar 
el Impreso para el SG3524 de ST para que no se molesten en responder, ahora lo que me surgió es, me leí todas las páginas de éste tema y quería saber si para separar la masa del primario con respecto al secundario  hay que agregarle el opto o solo la resistencia de 150Ohm/1W con el cerámico de .1uF,  desde ya muchas gracias, yo por las dudas le separo la masa cualquier cosa la uno después si no anda, .si alguien responde rápido estaré muy agradecido.
Ya tengo la SMPS 1 casi terminada, si anda posteo algunas fotitos...y comento sobre mi experiencia


----------



## joga

Francisco Galarza dijo:
			
		

> Hola. Estoy experimentando con las fuentes switching y tengo un problema: sin carga, teóricamente debería circular poca corriente en el primario del transformador y con retroalimentación casi que ni circula corriente, pero cuando se la saco y lo dejo a lazo abierto, mido como 2A en el primario.
> Sospecho que tiene que ver con la cantidad de vueltas del transformador.
> Primero probé con 4+4 y después las aumenté por pasos hasta llegar a 12+12 vueltas en el primario  con 4 alambres en paralelo. Uso un toroide de 40mm (es el más grande que conseguí) o un ETD de 42mm pero ese lo saqué de una fuente de PC y se rompió al despegarlo y lo pegué con "la gotita", tal vez por eso no rinda   .
> El caso es que sigue pasando mucha corriente por el primario.
> Uso 2 IRFZ44N con drivers, un TL494 y una fuente 12V-3A.
> ¿Alguna idea?
> 
> Gracias



Yo creo que el problema que tienes es con el IC , seguramente esta dejando pasar corriente directa a las compuertas de los fets, en cuanto a las vueltas del transformador no te preocupes, a mi tambien me paso la duda de que 4 vueltas parecen poco, pero por la frecuencia de ocilacion que manejan son suficientes, mi fuente la tengo con 5+5 vueltas y no dio problemas. por lo de que se rompio el nucleo tampoco debes de preocuparte a mi me paso tambien y lo pegue y aun asi funciona bien, intenta armarla con el otro integrado o incluso con ese mismo pero verifica la ocilacion en los gates de los fets.
por ultimo no te recomiendo que utilices una fuente tan pequeña para hacer las pruebas ya que en este sentido yo si tuve problemas, como es mucha la relacion de convercion en el transformador necesita que sea muy estables los 12volts si al momento de conectar tu fuente el voltaje cae por debajo de 9 volts el integrado deja de ocilar y puede dejar los fets en conduccion, al suceder esto practicamente tienes el transformador en corto por la poca relacion de espiras y bajara aun mas la tension de alimentacion y caes en un circulo vicioso que es lo que posiblemen te esta ocurriendo. 
prueba a conectarla con una bateria bien cargada y con cable grueso para que pase bien la corriente y no caiga la tension de alimentacion.

Saludos.


----------



## Francisco Galarza

joga dijo:
			
		

> Yo creo que el problema que tienes es con el IC , seguramente esta dejando pasar corriente directa a las compuertas de los fets, en cuanto a las vueltas del transformador no te preocupes, a mi tambien me paso la duda de que 4 vueltas parecen poco, pero por la frecuencia de ocilacion que manejan son suficientes, mi fuente la tengo con 5+5 vueltas y no dio problemas. por lo de que se rompio el nucleo tampoco debes de preocuparte a mi me paso tambien y lo pegue y aun asi funciona bien, intenta armarla con el otro integrado o incluso con ese mismo pero verifica la ocilacion en los gates de los fets.
> por ultimo no te recomiendo que utilices una fuente tan pequeña para hacer las pruebas ya que en este sentido yo si tuve problemas, como es mucha la relacion de convercion en el transformador necesita que sea muy estables los 12volts si al momento de conectar tu fuente el voltaje cae por debajo de 9 volts el integrado deja de ocilar y puede dejar los fets en conduccion, al suceder esto practicamente tienes el transformador en corto por la poca relacion de espiras y bajara aun mas la tension de alimentacion y caes en un circulo vicioso que es lo que posiblemen te esta ocurriendo.
> prueba a conectarla con una bateria bien cargada y con cable grueso para que pase bien la corriente y no caiga la tension de alimentacion.
> 
> Saludos.



Hola. El IC lo tengo bien configurado, le dejé sufuciente tiempo muerto como para que no se superpongan los dos pulsos produciendo que el fet quede conduciendo largo rato. El driver de los fet lo copié de un diseño de JBL y funciona bastante bien, abre y ciera el fet rápido.
Le cambié el toroide por el ETD pegado con gotita    y con 12+12 vueltas de primario, sin carga y sin retroalimentación la corriente por el primario es de 500mA, mejoró bastante.
Respecto a usar el IC SG no me convence ya que el TL494 es, a mi entender, más completo.
La frecuencia que le puse es de 30KHz (la que traía la fuente de donde saqué el núcleo). Probé subiendo pero no ayuda.

Gracias.


----------



## bufalet

wens luciperrro, hace tiempo ya me dirigi a ti pa preguntarte sobre el calibre del cobre....
weno me comentaste de hacerlo con varios hilos en paralelo de calibre 17. Mi problema es que si voy a la casa que me subministra el hilo de cobre por calibre no saben que alambre es y me pide la seccion. Tambien me interesa bobinar el transformador con un solo hilo en el primario y un solo hilo para el secundario por lo cual necesitaria saber la seccion de cada uno, primario y secundario. gracias por atender mis dudas nuevamente.


----------



## //pollo//

hola luciperro! la verdad que hiciste un excelente trabajo, te felicito! queria saber si tu tienes algun tutorial para armar un transformador toroidal, lo que pasa es que saque la bobina de una fuente de alimentacion y tenia ganas de experimentar armar un transformador toroidal, arme uno y lo conecte a un generador de CA que fabrique pero no me produce tension la otra bobina....estoy por armar la fuente que tu posteaste pero como se que voy a quemar algo, prefiero experimentar con algo mas chico y menos caro jeje! me podrias dar una mano???

desde ya muchas gracias!  

saludos!


----------



## Guest

BUSHELL dijo:
			
		

> se pueden o no se pueden usar las ferritas de Flyback con resultados exitosos?.



Lo de las ferritas de flyback, la persona que lo estaba haciendo no puso respuesta; con las toroidales de PC no se puede ya que solo son para filtro EMI, de esas te puedo decir que alguna vez intenté y se calentaban mucho y no soportaron la frecuencia aun cuando la bajé además se escuchaba un ruido de alta frecuencia muy fuerte y desagradable, con los transformadores de ferrita de las PC si es posible solo que hay que tener cuidados al desarmalrlos para no romperlos, alli solo te limita el tamaño.



			
				el_pendex dijo:
			
		

> quería saber si para separar la masa del primario con respecto al secundario, hay que agregarle el opto o solo la resistencia de 150Ohm/1W con el ceramico de .1uF



Bueno aquí viene un pequeño dilema sobre la fuente, si piensas cargarle a ésta fuente un amplificador y colocárselo a tu automovil; en el momento que tu conectas los RCA del auto estereo, en todos los que he revisado está a GND la tierra de los RCA con la batería, por lo tanto si el secundario de la fuente es el común para el amplificador y éste va a tierra o GND en el auto practicamente estarías juntandolos aunque los aislaras el uno del otro. El optoacoplador lo coloqué para aislar la tension alta del SG3525 y en caso de que la resistencia fallara o se quemara no hubiera un daño mayor sobre el lado del driver de la tarjeta; y el que colocara la resistencia y el capacitor aislando el primario del secundario era por cuestiones de experimentación, ya que tuve problemas de ruido, pero no corrigió nada; éstos diseños funcionan aunque por el momento los veo como revisiones y prototipos, siendo que ya ensamblé varios de éstos diseños y se encuentran trabajando como si fuesen el definitivo.



			
				bufalet dijo:
			
		

> luciperrro, hace tiempo ya me dirigi a ti pa preguntarte sobre el calibre del cobre, me comentaste de hacerlo con varios hilos en paralelo de calibre .



Te anexo la tabla de valores http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anexo:Calibre_de_alambre_estadounidense , mientras ma grueso sea el alambre es mejor, pero se tiene que hacer con maña, es recomendable utilizar varios alambres en paralelo de calibre delgado tanto por la comodidad del arrollamiento como por las perdidas que puedas tener, el bobinado debe ser parejo sin alambres holgados y lo mas pegado al nucleo.



			
				//pollo// dijo:
			
		

> quería saber si tu tienes algun tutorial para armar un transformador toroidal



Pues cómo a alguien le lei: para el tutorial encomiendate a San Google.
Ahora bien un transformador toroidal de nucleo de hierro se comporta diferente a uno de ferrita, tan solo en la frecuencia de trabajo, no se con que núcleo experimentarías pero al cabo que investigues te darás cuenta el por que de las fuentes que posteé  funcionan, y se va probando seccion por seccion para el funcionamiento correcto, el que quemes algo es común y no serás el primero ni el último.


----------



## broka

bueno gente.e analizado y visto este documentoo y esta muy bueno.
el circuito en si ofrece buwenas prestacioness
ahora lo siguiente.

como los transformador de los amplificador son tan pesados.es una lata andar acarreando estos amplificador para hacer fiestas etc.

el punto es que me gustaria modificar esta fuente para que la entrada de corriente sea 220Volts en alterna en ves de 12volts continua y que ofresca las mismas prestaciones.
y ojala pudiera entregar unos 1000 watt de potencia este fuente de alimentacion.

si alguien sabe como porfavor digamelo.necesito saber como obtener esto.

otra pregunta.esta fuente es capaz de entregar +-93 volts asi tal como esta? es decir 186 volts? (con las prestaciones que ya ofrece por defecto: me explico entrada 12 votls salida +-93 volts.)


----------



## zopilote

Se nota mucho el peso de los amplificador con fuentes swiching,  lo importante es tener todos los materiales para ponerlos a modificar al gusto de uno, te paso esto, y si quieres destripar una fuente de PC


------------
 zopilote


----------



## broka

como puedes ver en el archivo.
este es el esqueme de la primera version de la fuente smps


licuperro podrias subir el esquema de la 2° version de la fuente, pues me gustaria analizar con mas detalle el esquema. se que este proyecto funciona a al perfección pero me gustaria analizar su esquema, saludos


----------



## pablobzz

Hola, yo se que la mayoria ya esta pensando en una segunda y tercera version de la fuente SMPS pero yo les comento recien acabo de terminar la primera y la eh probado con lo cual me e encontrado con algunas dudas y algunos problemas que agradeceria al que me los pueda solucionar ya que eh visto que ya muchos la an echo y ah funcionado.
Mi primer duda es acerca del pcb(lado componentes), donde eh notado algunas diferencias entre este y el diagrama, principalmente en la parte del trimpot de 100k, por ende mi pregunta es: ¿¿debo guiarme por el diagrama de la fuente o por el pcb(lado componentes)?, ya que yo la hice siguiendo tal cual decia el pcb(lado componentes) y luego me di cuenta que havia diferencias entre uno y otro. Ademas me fije en las fotos que Luciperrro le saco a su funete (primera versión) y me di cuenta que el tampoco respeta lo que dice en el pcb.
Debo decir igualmente que funciona. Hice una prueba de la misma poniendo como carga 2 resistencias de 1k para que me circulara una corriente pequeña por si habia echo algo mal, la cuestion es que me consume 10A poniendo como carga estas resistencias y ademas me entrega 30V entre extremos siendo que yo hice el transformador con 8espiras para el primario y 44 para el secundario y si muevo trimpot para de esta manera regular la tensión de salida para alcanzar la tensión que necesito (que es de +-60) no hace nada, no me varia en nada la tensión de salida.
Si alguien me da una mano se lo agradeceria muchisimo.  

PD: Adjunto una foto de la mi fuente.

PD2: El disipador de la parte de los MOSFETS calienta muchisimo y en poco tiempo creo que deberia ponerle un disipador mas grande, ¿Qué tan grande?


----------



## Guest

pablobzz dijo:
			
		

> Hola, yo se que la mayoria ya esta pensando en una segunda y tercera version de la fuente SMPS pero yo les comento recien acabo de terminar la primera y la eh probado con lo cual me e encontrado con algunas dudas y algunos problemas que agradeceria al que me los pueda solucionar ya que eh visto que ya muchos la an echo y ah funcionado.
> Mi primer duda es acerca del pcb(lado componentes), donde eh notado algunas diferencias entre este y el diagrama, principalmente en la parte del trimpot de 100k, por ende mi pregunta es: ¿¿debo guiarme por el diagrama de la fuente o por el pcb(lado componentes)?, ya que yo la hice siguiendo tal cual decia el pcb(lado componentes) y luego me di cuenta que havia diferencias entre uno y otro. Ademas me fije en las fotos que Luciperrro le saco a su funete (primera versión) y me di cuenta que el tampoco respeta lo que dice en el pcb.
> Debo decir igualmente que funciona. Hice una prueba de la misma poniendo como carga 2 resistencias de 1k para que me circulara una corriente pequeña por si habia echo algo mal, la cuestion es que me consume 10A poniendo como carga estas resistencias y ademas me entrega 30V entre extremos siendo que yo hice el transformador con 8espiras para el primario y 44 para el secundario y si muevo trimpot para de esta manera regular la tensión de salida para alcanzar la tensión que necesito (que es de +-60) no hace nada, no me varia en nada la tensión de salida.
> Si alguien me da una mano se lo agradeceria muchisimo.
> 
> PD: Adjunto una foto de la mi fuente.
> 
> PD2: El disipador de la parte de los MOSFETS calienta muchisimo y en poco tiempo creo que deberia ponerle un disipador mas grande, ¿Qué tan grande?



Que tal. Cual fue le diseño en el cual te basaste ya que he actualizado el diseño de la primera version un par de veces, si pudieras decir cual es te podre ayudar; otra cosa el que se calienten muy rapido los Fet`s con tan poca carga es indicio de que algo esta mal.

Saludos.


----------



## pablobzz

Antes que nada queria agradecer por la respuesta, con respecto al diseño en el que me base es el que dejo a continuacion, tanto el esquematico(por si hay mas de uno) como el del lado componentes. Aunque lo hice tal cual esta en el lado componentes.
Desde ya gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## Guest

Que tal. Bueno tanto el PCB como el esquematico trabajan si los ensamblas tal cual estan, respecto a las diferencias que existen son detalles pero no criticos para el funcionamiento, si observas el esquematico viene una linea de retroalimentacion del  +Vcc y se conecta con el trimpot referenciado a GND esto para hacer un divisor de tension que va a otro divisor de tension formado por resistencias de 10K y de alli al CI, fuera de esto todo lo demas esta bien, te recomiendo revisar bien tu PCB, componentes etc. tambien algo fundamental es el toroide, y todo afecta tanto el bobinado como el sentido del mismo y el material del cual esta compuesto porque siendo ferrita no todos sirven, te recomiendo leas todo el post para que disipes las dudas respecto a todo el ensamblado y revisa los link que van aparaciendo porque contienen información variada del funcionamiento y pruebas en general.

Saludos.


----------



## el_pendex

LUCIPERO,,como quedaria la pata 1 de realimentacion si le sacas es tripod para regular la tension....si le pones una resistencia fija, envesde un tripod puede que deje de hacer ruido?porque el unico problema que tengo con la fuente es que mete ruido..lo de mas anda barbaro...y tampoco tengo un auto como para probarla   porque la estoy haciendo para un amigo y no la puedo probar cada vez que cambio algo,,,DESDE YA MUCHAS GRACIAS...SALUDOS.


----------



## Guest

el_pendex dijo:
			
		

> LUCIPERO,,como quedaria la pata 1 de realimentacion si le sacas es tripod para regular la tension....si le pones una resistencia fija, envesde un tripod puede que deje de hacer ruido?porque el unico problema que tengo con la fuente es que mete ruido..lo de mas anda barbaro...y tampoco tengo un auto como para probarla   porque la estoy haciendo para un amigo y no la puedo probar cada vez que cambio algo,,,DESDE YA MUCHAS GRACIAS...SALUDOS.



Para poder regular la tension debe existir por fuerza un lazo de realimentacion ya que tiene que comparar la salida con la tension de referenca que en este caso son 2.5V en la pata2 del SG3525, lo mas recomendable es que enrrolles las espiras justas para la tension que deseas; basate en el esquematico V1.3 para que tengas una idea mas clara.

Saludos.


----------



## broka

Le podrías hechar un vistazo a ésto, si te animas haz el pcb y lo subes


----------



## ricardodeni

Hola, gracias Broka , ese circuito está muy muy bueno , pero la verdad que no se si me animo a hacer la placa, el circuito es bastante complejo y se adapta bien a unos cuantos amplificadores, de todas maneras voy a intentar hacer la placa y cuando la termine la subo, lo que pasa es que no se usar bien los programas como el diptrace asi que por ahi la diseño con lapiz y papel, otra de las cosas es que faltan los datos del T3, no se cómo fabricarlo, lo demás está detallado pero ese no, como otra opción se me ocurrió modificar la fuente de un t.v. de 29" que tengo la placa de chatarra , la fuente que usa es muy simple de armar , usa de integrado un ka5q1265rf , tengo el transformador en mis manos asi que cuando tenga los datos de los bobinados lo subo, acá adjunto el circuito para que lo vean , yo creo que puede andar bien , hay que modificar el bobinado secundario, los valores de resistencias para el optoacoplador, y dejar una tension fija en la base del tr q831 que no se si se activa cuando el micro le da 5v o cuando le da masa , pero bueno eso se resuelve rápido, muchas gracias de nuevo, que les parece usar ésta fuente? Puede funcionar bien? Es bastante simple.

Hola , acá encontré un circuito de fuente que usa un TDA4601 , principalmente ésta fuente es usada en televisores de la marca Hitachi , también tengo el transformador y la placa de éste aparato así que puedo sacar los datos del transformador, ¿ Cual de las dos fuentes me recomiendan? Prometo que cuando tenga alguna fuente funcionando subo el circuito con todas las modificaciones, acá les dejo el acceso para que vean el circuito para el TDA4601, muchas gracias, perdón por las molestias, saludos , Ricardo.

TDA4601 Datasheet pdf - PWM Control IC for Switched Mode Powe... - Infineon


----------



## javicone

Hola amigos he armado la fuente hasta ahora me tira el voltaje deseado, pero tengo algunas dudas, para mi proyecto he usado un transformador de nucleo de ferrite, que tiene de lado 2,8 cms x 2,8 cms segun lo que he visto se puede sacar hasta 100 watts, pero sucede que no me tira mas de 1,5 amperes en 12v,   tengo hecho el transformador con varios alambres de 0,40 de diemetro, primario de 8 vueltas con tap central y secundario tambien 8 vueltas con tap central, eso, el transformador lo saque de una fuente de 220v a 12 y supuestamente decia que tiraba 5 amperes, ppregunto si desde 220 a 12v puede tirar mas amperaje que de 12 a 12v o no tiene nada que ver? , mi fuente de 12 es de 20 amperes, por lo tanto creeria que eso no es, estoy usando 2 fet IRFZ44 (cuanto amperes pueden darme 2 fet`s) , y 2 diodos MUR1520, le puse un par de fet mas y tambien diodos, pero sigue dandome la misma potencia, por deduccion pienso que debe ser por el transformador, podrian ayudarme, desde ya muchas gracias.

javicone

PD: para todos los que buscan transformadores les cuento que en buenos aires, existe un lugar que los venden, www.energysaver.com.ar  saludos


----------



## JRWolf

Holas a todos, antes que nada Felices Fiestas, para Javicone primero tenes que poner fets y diodos acorde a lo que querés sacar de potencia, o sea los diodos sacan 15A y los fets 50A segun datasheet como maximo, o sea ésto estaría bien (diodos en paralelo 30 A), lo que pasa según decís pusiste cobre de 0,4mm y éste soporta de 1,7 a 2,2 A según si es 0,36 o 0,4 mm reales, o sea éste te va a limitar la salida, y si el primario y el secundario le pones el mismo conductor las mismas vueltas tendrias un transformador de 1 a 1 o sea entra 1V sale 1V entra 1A sale 1A, el bobinado del primario siempre tiene que tener un conductor mas grueso cuando se trata de elevador y mas fino si es un reductor, para 20A necesitas cobre de 1,29 mm que da segun tabla 22 A y 1,15 mm da 19 A, la otra cosa que podés hacer es bobinas de 10 conductores de 0,4 mm en paralelo, no creo que te sirva esa.

Resumiendo, si hiciste todo bien, diodos 2 en paralelo a la salida para mayor corriente o en forma de puente de diodo, en puente te daria 15 A de salida, en forma de rectificador de media onda en paralelo 2 diodos te daria 30 A, y los fets serian 2 por cada rama te darian algo como 100 A max, o unos 70 A normal en el primario con 1 fet por rama debería andar en el circuito le colocan mas porque tiene que dar mas corriente y por seguridad, le colocás cobre de 1,3 mm y te da 20 A si todo está bien, pero el mismo conductor en ambos bobinados, si podes el primario mas grueso, en el circuito  figura cobre calibre 17 que es de 1,15 mm soporta 19 A.

Bueno me despido espero no haberte complicado las cosas.

Saludos a todos. Y muy Feliz Año Nuevo.


----------



## javicone

Hola , Muchas gracias por tu aporte JRWolf y Feliz año nuevo para ti.
También, te comento, al parecer estaría todo en órden, le he puesto 13 alambres esmaltados de 0,4 mm reales, entró bien justo, ya que serían 13 x 4 bobinas 52 alambres de en todo el transformador, (entro justo justo) con sus tap centrales y demás, pero no logro sacar amperes, para probar le conecto un cooler de computadora de 12 V, y lo tira de diez pero me baja el voltaje en medio V.

Por lo que deduzco que no tira la corriente suficiente, y un cooler consume 0,13 amperes, la única que me queda es cambiar el transformador, pero me parece raro porque algo tendría que tirar, no estaré bobinando mal?, hay alguna forma especial en el sentido de las vueltas, se pueden oponer en su dirección el primario como el secundario? desde ya muchisimas gracias, informaré de todo lo experimentado y los mantendre al tanto.

Muestro un esquema dónde dice de que forma estoy bobinando, muchas gracias y feliz año para todos...


----------



## JRWolf

Hola, Javicone, cómo bobinas las cosas te comento, tendrías que agarrar por el 6 cables de cobre bobinar las 4 vueltas, sacás el central, bobinás las otras 4, luego haces lo mismo con el otro bobinado, no entiendo eso de 4 bobinados que tenes 1 primario y 3 secundarios ?, si haces 8 vueltas con uno luego con el otro y asi con los 13 conductores pueden estar dispares y generar corrientes internas entre las bobinas, pero tendria que estar muy mal para que caiga toda la corriente en ellos. Vos harías algo así, 6 conductores para el secundario y 7 para el primario de 8 vueltas cada uno (con central)?, o 13 primario y 13 secundario de 8 vueltas cada uno (con central). ¿ Enrollas los bobinados en el mismo sentido?.

Para probar que potencia te tira ponele una lampara de 12 V por mas potencia vos querés 20A o sea 240 W , poné una de unos 50 W x 12 V, si baja mucho no te anda algo, pareciera como si no regulace la señal cuando se le pide mas potencia. El conductor que usas, es usado, esta intacto el barniz o esta rayado, tal ves tenés algunas vueltas en corto. No estará fallado el controlador?. No se de dónde seas pero acá me he encontardo con IC malos que luego de realizar varios reemplazos en otras areas me doy cuenta que eran los controladores. La realimentación está bien, el pote en que posición lo tenes ? Probá moviendolo. Espero que algo de lo que te menciono te sirva. Una última pregunta, cual circuito o versión hiciste?
Saludos a todos.


----------



## javicone

Hola amigo JRwolf te comento como es: agarro 13 alambres de 0,4 mm reales, enrollo 4 vueltas y saco el tap, luego enrollo otras cuatro (siempre en el mismo sentido), ahi tengo el primario, luego para el secundario hago exactamente lo mismo, lo que sucede es que el post anterior digamos que puse 13 alambres con 4 vueltas y esto multiplicado por 4, pero en realidad es como vos decis, son 13 alambres, 8 vueltas con tap central, mulptiplicado por 2.
ahora probare como me decis 6 alambres 8 vueltas con tap, multiplicado por dos (primario y secundario), por otra lado te comento que al parecer el tema del controlador esta en orden segun el plano sugerido por la comunidad del foro, cuando vario el preset varia la tension entregada en la salida, y tambien cuando vario la tension de salida, me mantiene estable la tension en la salida, he bajado hasta 10,5 v en la entrada y en la salida me tira los 12v que necesito, el unico problema es la corriente que no logro sacarle, pero es prueba y error asi que seguire probando y errando hasta que no me tire 5 millones de amperes no pienso parar, jeje desde ya agradezco tu paciencia y seguire posteando mis experiencias...

muchas gracias
javicone


----------



## JRWolf

Hola Javi, una pregunta que puede parecer tonta, cómo sacas el tap central, enrollas alrededor de los 13 conductores o en cada uno, lo soldas, le sacas el barniz a cada uno de los 13 conductores o solo a uno?, disculpa si te parece demasiado obvia pero suelen ocurrir olvidos asi.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## javicone

hola, te cuento, la experiencia que he hecho hasta ahora, primero probe solo para ver si andaba puse unos alambres que traia el transformador, pero no me importaba mucho el tema de sacarle amperaje ya que solo queria verificar el funcionamiento del circuito, una vez verificado, empece a buscar de cambiar los alambres y despues de la primera prueba puse alambre en este caso solo un conductor de 1,3 mm con el tap central (raspando el barniz y un cable soldado), asi las dos bobinas, y pareciera o solo es una percepcion mia que hubiera tirado mas amperaje, ya que cuando le conectaba hasta 3 coolers no caia la tension, ahora como lei que era mejor tener muchos alambres en vez de uno solo, medi cuan largo eran 4 vueltas y corte un poquito mas largo de esa medida, entonces enrolle las primeras 4 vueltas, junte con el otro segmento de alambre, hice el tap central y segui con otras 4 vueltas, ya tengo el primario.
repeti la misma operacion para el secundario y listo, pero siempre me he asegurado que esten bien (pelados los alambres) en donde tenia que soldar, ahora yo pregunto: cuanto deberia esperar que entregue este transformador mide 2,8 cms x 2,8 cms de lado externo, no sera eso, o aunque sea deberia tirarme unos 5 amperes, ya que lo saque de una fuente de 220 a 12v 5 amperes, chas gracias por su atensión...
javicone


----------



## JRWolf

Hola, sinceramente no se porqué no te da, pero con el cobre de 1,3 mm, segun sea realmente 1,16 o 1,29 mm, te tendría que dar hasta 22 A según tabla el cobre, y es mejor 1 conductor que varios, segun yo porque ocupa menos espacio se ponen varios cuando el conductor es dificil de bobinar o sea conductor de mas de 3 mm es incómodo para meterlo en un toroide (dona), entonces colocas varios de menor diámetro, ni hablar si necesitas por arriba de los 200 A, bestialidad pero las soldadoras traen algo así, ponen varios ya que el que usarían sería de 8 a 10 mm que es bastante duro. Aparte no recuerdo bien pero a mayor diámetro menor frecuencia soportada, esto se relaciona con el efecto piel que dice que la corriente circula por la superficie del conductor y no el centro, no voy a hablar mas de ésto porque sinceramente ya me olvide como era.

Yo dejaría el de 1,3mm. Por otro lado te comento que yo uso los transformadores de las fuentes de PC's viejas y son de tamaños similares a lo que mencionan, según los datos de la fuente salen 450 W y ésto sale desde éstos transformadores pequeñitos, todo los +-12 y +-5 +3.3 V salen de un solo transformador y sólo el de 12+ ya da 11 A y el de 5+ unos 20 A, asi que ahí ya tenés 132+100=232 W, la fuente que mencionó es de 300W porque es la que agarré primero, el transformador tiene 3,2 cm x 2,9 cm según la imagen que mandaste sería en el sentido del central donde bobinas 2,9 entre extremos, y 3,2 cm en la dirección perpendicular a ésta. Cuando te pasas de la potencia que permite el transformador se empieza a calentar el núcleo y si no pasas ésta pero pasás la que soporta el bobinado éste se calienta primero.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Manonline

lo que dice javi sobre la cantidad de conductores es cierto.. es mejor poner muchos alambres finos en paralelo que poner uno solo y grueso... esto si mi memoria no falla es para reducir las perdidas por histeresis (CREO)... no tengo muy en claro los toroides...

suerte,
mano.


----------



## Nilfred

Refrescando la memoria:
Alambre de LITZ
El alambre de Litz permite que relación de corriente que soporta el alambre entre alterna y continúa sea prácticamente igual a 1.
Evita el efecto skin.


----------



## javicone

hola amigos, quiero contarles mi experiencia con la fuente que porfin logre hacer que funcione, tira muy buen amperaje, y es bastante estable, espero conocer un poco mas de estos circuitos, quiero agradecer al amigo JRwolf por su valioso aporte asi como a todos lo que han pasado por el foro, ahora les comento donde tenia el error para que si a alguno le sucede lo mismo le sirva de ejemplo, el problema es que al parecer no me tiraba el amperaje que necesitaba, unos 4 o 5 amperes, entonces trate de centrar la atensión en el bobinado, el transformador, los diodos, los fet´s, creyendo que el error estaba en estos componentes que hacen el trabajo pesado, sin percatarme que al conectar una lampara de 50 w dicroica, prendia pero el voltaje bajaba hasta 10,5 v, entonces mi error era creer que la caida de tension se producia por la falta de amperaje, pero comparando algunas revisiones de los circuitos veo que en la pata 6 del integrado inicialmente aparece una resistencia de 10 k, y en otra version aparece una de 22k, entonces probe de variar esta resistencia y se produjo el milagro, la tension se mantenia estable, y la corriente circula sin problemas, al parecer esta pata debe regular algo con la frecuencia de oscilacion a la hora de recuperar el voltaje, (si alguien me pudiera explicar lo agradeceria), pero gracias a dios, a mi persistencia y porsupuesto a ustedes el fin esta logrado...muchas gracias

javicone


----------



## luchomasco

Hola ! Soy nuevo en éste Foro y hace un tiempo se me ocurrió hacer una etapa de potencia para el auto, ya la hice, y necesito una fuente de +-39 V , entonces hice la fuente SMPS V1.3 pero tengo algunas dudas, la verdad que no se para que es la bobina chiquita que está arriba y a la izquierda de la foto que posteo "Luciperro", ni donde está conectada, otra duda que tengo es si para que funcione la fuente hay que conectar el "remote" a la bateria también ?

Dónde están las salidas de tensión en la placa? Disculpen que las preguntas sean de principiante. Ya encontré la ubicacion de las salidas de tensión, pero sigo sin saber lo de la bobina, probé la fuente y anduvo, pero luego de soldar los cables dóndo tengo +-26,5 V , ahora tengo +50 y -25 V. Porqué puede ser? Que puede haber pasado? 
Muchisimas gracias de antemano para todos los que me puedan ayudar con esto! Gracias!
Luciano


----------



## zopilote

Ubicaste mal las bobinas, hazlo fijandote donde conectas el punto medio, por eso te salen esos voltajes.


----------



## luchomasco

si! gracias! ya lo solucione! ahora anda perfecto... solo que el trimpot no me varía la tension de salida, y no se para que es la bobina mas chica que tiene puesta la fuente en la foto de luciperro (parte superior izquierda). mucahs gracias por la ayuda! saludos!


----------



## rasier

hola luciperro 

eh estado mirando como bobinar el toroidal ya que no encuentro el nucleo tipo E de ferrita pero mis preguntas son:

1-Que numero de alambre usaste 
2- El secundario va encima del primario o no importa 
3- Cuales son las dimensiones del toroidal
4-que potencia entrega
se despide desde Rep. DOm 
rasier 
te dare las gracias si me contestas lo mas antes posible
bye


----------



## javicone

Hola amigo rasier, te puedo ayudar con tus preguntas ya que me veo en la obligacion de ayudar a todos los que necesiten ya que aprendi mucho en este foro, te comento no se cual es el voltage que necesitas en la salida de la fuente y si es simple o simetrica, pero por ejemplo para un amplificador de 100 watts con una tension de 45 + 45 - yo he usado un ferrite de unos 4,5 cms de lado, con unos 10 alambres de 4 mm de diametro, primario 8 vueltas con tap central, secundario unas 40 vueltas con tap central, el primario es el que bobinas primero y el secundario lo bobinas encima del primario, por lo menos asi lo he armado yo con exito, y he armado varias fuentes desde que aprendi a hacerlas, con respecto a la potencia entregada, seguramente con este tipo de ferrite que te he comentado tienes sefuen el catalogo unos 400 watts, espero haberte sido de ayuda, un abrazo.... javicone


----------



## rasier

gracias javicone por tu resuesta 
yo estoy por hacer lo mismo , armar el amplificador 
de 100W para ponerselo al auto con la fuente SMPS de 12Vdc 
pero era eso que me limitava a armar la fuente gracias de corazon 

se despide desde RD
Rasier


----------



## 2fast4you

Buenas, a los del foro les comento que estoy armando la smps y ya está todo, solo falta ponerla en marcha, pero no se si los irfzn y los diodos deben ir separados con mica y buje al montarlos en el disipador, o puedo ponerlos directamente sin aislarlos unos a otros? Agradeceria una pronta respuesta, ya que esta todo, como dije, solo falta atornillar los transistores al disipador pero no se si debo separarlos. y que tan grandes deben ser (aunque el que yo tengo es bastante grande), ya que me interesa ahorrar todo el espacio posible. 
Ahora si, de antemano, gracias!


----------



## javicone

hola amigo 2fast4you definitivamente debes aislarlo siempre a menos que sepas que el disipador de calor del transistor este ligado a masa, pero en los ifrp esta ligado a la salida que va al transformador, igualmente tambien debes poner en el disipador los diodos de alta frecuencia, ya que cuando mas trabajan mas calientan, aunque no como los que excitan al transformador, sobre el tamaño del disipador seria bueno que pases alguna medida que pienses usar para saber si te va a serivr, de todos modos eso lo vas a ver cuando este en funcionamiento, es decir si tienes un amplificador y lo estas tirando con esta fuente, cuanto mas volumen le des mas va generar calor y vez si es necesario ponerle un cooler, con respecto a la aislacion te sugiero por experiencia no usar los nipples separadores que van en los tornillos para sujetar el transistor, OJO dije nipples no dije MICAS, las micas es impresindible, una por transistor con su respectiva grasa siliconada, los nipples que he usado son de mala calidad y con el calor terminan deformandose llegando al punto de no darme seguridad de aislamiento, lo mejor para mi es poner un tornillo entre 2 transistores con una arandela de vuelo alto y sujetar con la arandela los 2 transistores,  espero haberte sido de ayuda, un abrazo...


----------



## 2fast4you

Buenas Javicone. Disculpame la tardanza, estaba muy ocupado con el colegio. Te cuento que ya está todo para armar, solo me falta soldar el inductor y atornillar los transistores al disipador. Te cuento que me gustó muchísimo tu idea de atornillarlos usando una arandela grande en vez de los nipples. Ya tengo las micas y la grasa térmica. Los nipples los había sacado de una fuente de pc, pero segun comentaron algunos, se derriten.

Tambien te cuento que no consegui el toroide, pero si consegui un transformador tipo EI de una fuente de pc (mi viejo tiene un ciber y tengo en mi almacen de porquerias como 20 fuentes jajaja!), y calculo que le puedo sacar unos 150 o 200W tranquilamente, y ya lo bobine y todo (obviamente despues de quebrar 2 de estos transformadores jajaja, son muy fragiles a los golpes).
El disipador (muy grande) lo saque de una UPS de 5KV de un hospital. Son muy buenos disipadores los que trae. omo amplificador voy a usar mi queridísimo STK4192II de 50+50W que arme el año pasado. Otra pregunta, sabes si los monitores suelen traer toroides cómo para ésta smps? Así para el próximo proyecto desarmo uno y hago las pruebas.

Por ultimo, te pregunto, sale mas barato un amplificador a transistores que uno integrado? calculale de unos 100W. Obbviamente sin contar el transformador, solo la placa, porq nunca arme un amplificador a transistores, solamente tda, lm y stk, y los amplificadores a transistores los veo, a mi parecer mas simples que los integrados (obviamente refiriendome a alta potencia, de mas de 50W). En fin, que me recomendarias ?  Ahora si, gracias por tu tiempo.

Saludos !


----------



## javicone

Hola amigo 2fast4you, te comento sobre tu primera pregunta no tengo idea sobre los transformadores en los monitores, yo he usado transformadores de ferrite nuevos, con respecto a la segunda pregunta, es bastante sencillo, los amplificador integrados simplifican mucho el proyecto, esta todo dispuesto, incluso vienen con protecciones integradas y demas, yo particularmente prefiero usar transistores ya que se puede elegir que tipo de potencia quieres hacer y la cantidad de watts que deseas, el amplificador integrado mas grande que yo he armado es 150 w con el stk 4048II, no conozco otro de mas potencia, aunque esto no quiere decir que no existan, (tal vez haya, no lo se), mientras que con transistores puedes armar de mas  potencia, el precio en realidad no lo se, pero me animaria a decir que es mas barato armar el amplificador con transistores, pero sin duda, si no quieres renegar con el circuito te convienen lo integrados, otra cosa que puedes hacer es usar por ejemplo un integrado de 50 + 50 watts y ponerlos en puente con lo que obtienes un poco mas de la suma de la potencia de los dos, para esto necesitas un integrado tipo 741 para defasar la señal de entrada y amplificar medio ciclo con cada integrado y no es tan dificil de armar...primero es conveniente armar el amplificador convencional y asegurarte de armar una fuente suficiente para que no te falte alimentacion, siempre debes armarla un 40 % mas de la potencia deseada, para no tener problemas...espero haberte sido de ayuda, un abrazo...


----------



## Razorback

* Hola* a todos, cuento que estoy terminando una fuente SMPS para mi auto, la diferencia es que está construida con transformadores de PC comunes del tipo EI 33 sin modificar su bobinado. Aclaro que el diseño no es mio. Adjunto unas fotos y el esquemático por si a alguien le interesa....Salu2. Nano


----------



## 2fast4you

Una pregunta respecto a la smps. Supongamos que en un futuro quiera alimentar un amplificador mas grande (200W), que modificaciones debería hacerle a la smps?, o sea, me refiero mas que nada al transformador, cómo puedo hacer para poner dos transformadores en serie? paralelo? Digo cómo para obtener el doble de potencia. Obviamente aumentando la cantidad de fets...

Les cuento que ya monte mi smps y funciona muy bien, para los que no consiguen nucleos de toroide, que con el transformador tipo EI de ferrita que traen las fuente de pc funciona igual. Es más, sin querer se me rompió uno de los "brazos" de la E y lo pegue con "la gotita" y anduvo perfecto.

Además, cómo yo necesitaba +-35V  reducí el nro de vueltas del secundario en 30 vueltas con tap central (15+15) y lo hice con calibre mas grueso (en realidad use 3 alambres en paralelo para hacerlo mas maleable) y ahi está, funcionando bastante bien. Eso si, el consumo en 12V es una bestialidad, a plena potencia anda por los 15A !
Los cables que había usado eran del grosor adecuado, pero la aislación era tan mala que se derretía por la temperatura asi que usen un buen cable para alimentarlo.


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Que bueno que te funcione perfecto.
¿Podrías hacer una prueba?
Ponerle una carga fija a la salida y medir el consumo de la carga. Después medí la corriente que consume en 12V para ver la eficiencia.


----------



## 2fast4you

Buenas.

Gracias por sus respuestas.
En cuanto a la smps les cuento que estoy bobinando de nuevo el transformador, porque con 15+15 vueltas solo obvtuve +-30Vdc y yo necesitaba +-35, asi que voy a probar con 18+18 vueltas en el secundario y ver que pasa.

HAy algo que no se si les habra pasado, pero cuando enciendo la smps hace un ruido, como de alta frecuencia, al parecer el ruido proviene del transformador, no afecta al rendimiento, pero es bastante molesto. Sera que si cubro con barniz todo el bobinado dejara de hacer ruido?

En cuanto termine todo posteo fotos!

Saludos!


----------



## armandolopezmx

No he tenido chace de  leer las ultima paginas de este tema.  pero  he aqui una duda o sugerencia....
he leido que muchos tienen problemas para conseguir ferritas tipo toroide,  ... alguno ha usado la ferrita que vienen en los yugos de televison?  y si los han usado: se le presentos algun problema con el rendimiento  pues son dos mitades.  sale.  graicas..
 estoy interesado en hacer una fuente smps  para otros fines, pero aqui en mi rancho no se consigue toroides grandes.  sale.
saludos.


----------



## 2fast4you

armandolopezmx dijo:
			
		

> . alguno ha usado la ferrita que vienen en los yugos de televison?



En teoria puedes usar cualquier nucleo de ferrita, ya que tiene que trabajar a alta frecuencia (mas de 30Khz )

Gente me quiero morir ! Mi smps ya no funciona ! Se murio ! No se que le pasó ! Voy a tratar de explicar lo que hice:

Habia montado la smps con un transformador de fuente de pc y funcionaba muy bien, solamente bobine el secundario de nuevo para obtener +-35Vdc, pero me habia quedado dispareja la tension (+28 y -42), asi que cómo estaba cansado ya lo que hice fue agarrar un toroide que tenia por ahi y hacer de nuevo el inductor. Bueno, la cosa es que quité el transformador de pc y puse el toroide, pero para mi desgracia calculé mal la relacion de vueltas y solo llegaba a +-30Vdc. Con la inmensa bronca e impotencia que tenía en ese momento, agarre el transformador de pc y lo volví a soldar a la smps, pero ésta vez en paralelo con el toroide que estaba instalado ya.

Terminé de soldar todo, muy contento yo, le mando los 12V y mi fuente regulada se apaga de una ! (es de esas fuentes que se venden como "fuente para autoestereo" de 6A que lleva un par de 2N3055), seguí intentando hacerla funcionar y nada, cada vez que alimentaba el circuito, la fuente se apagaba. Entonces, me dije yo, capaz que la fuente no soporta a la smps. No tuve mejor idea que meterme al auto y mandarle los 12V directamente desde la batería (si, asi sin fusibles ni nada, solo un para de cables y la batería), empalmé el cable de masa, y llegó el momento de empalmar el cable rojo con los 12V, atajando los dos cables con mis deditos que cuando alimento la smps se produce un corto que me quemó los dedos ! (si, tengo las ampollas todavia). 

Despues de 3 dias, me decidí a repararla, y quería que me sugirieran por dónde empezar. En mi opinión lo que tengo que cambiar serían los fet, es asi? De todos modos, que me recomiendan ? habran volado los transistores? el integrado? Podrían ayudarme? la fuente esta muerta, cuando intento alimentarla se apaga mi fuente regulada (señal de que hay algo en corto). A alguien se le ha muerto su smps? como la revivo?

Muchas gracias. Saludos!


----------



## El nombre

Pues a buscar lo que se encuentra en corto. lo primero es no desanimarte.
!Ánimo!
¿Quién no ha metido la pata laguna vez?
Sin alimentación ves buscado el corto que tiene que declararse rápidamente.
Suerte


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Correcto.
Es muuuuy probable que el integrado esté sano y que los Fets hallan volado por los cielos.

Para la próxima:
Estás armando una fuente experimental que maneja grandes corrientes. Un fusible no cuesta nada.


----------



## 2fast4you

Francisco Galarza dijo:
			
		

> Correcto.
> Es muuuuy probable que el integrado esté sano y que los Fets hallan volado por los cielos.
> 
> Para la próxima:
> Estás armando una fuente experimental que maneja grandes corrientes. Un fusible no cuesta nada.



Muchas gracias por tu tiempo.

Voy a cambiar los fets este fin de semana, porque esta semana imposible con el colegio... mucha tarea...

Acerca de tu comentario sobre el fusible, te cuento que no lo utilice porque ya habia probado la smps y andaba bien, ademas contaba con mi fuente regulada que en caso de corto se apaga, asi que nose que habra pasado al poner en paralelo los dos transformadores. Pero lo que cago definitivamente a los fet habra sido, sin duda, la bateria del auto...


Otra vez pido ayuda. Alguien sabe el calculo para la relaciones de vueltas para los transformadores como el utilizado en esta smps? Porque me esta costando mucho llegar a los +-35Vcc q necesito.
Ademas, estoy queriendo hacer otras pruebas con voltajes mas altos, asi que si alguien sabe que calculo se debe hacer, bienvenido sea.

Saludos!


----------



## Bardex

santixman dijo:
			
		

> calculalo por ley de omhs y restale 1,5 A que es la perdida que yo experimente
> salu2



Por ley de ohm? V= IxR.....pero R es resistencia.. que pongo ahi...y aunque despeje y me quede R= V/I, R es un valor en ohm...de donde lo saco? de la impedancia del parlante...pero creo que no tiene nada que ver...
No entendi bien lo que me quisite decir, y en respuesta a cual punto?
Igual, muchas gracias por haberme respondido taaan rapido, 1 minuto despues que envie el mensaje me aparece el cartelito del MSN "has recibido un mensaje de forosde...",,, guauu..que velocidad...jajaja. Saludos>!


----------



## santiago

TODO TIENE QUE VER desde los fets hasta el diametro del alambre del bobinado
la potencia maxima son YA DICHO 250W SOBRE 45 VOLTS SIMETRICOS osea menos voltage se la regula mas watiaje (hasta punto determinado) mas de 45 volts baja la eficiencia de la fuente 
a mi sin NADA de carga me consumia 1,5 A (corriente de servicio)
despues si le conecto un amplificador de 100w (depende la clase) en la entrada me va a consumir casi lo mismo que en la salida
ya la arme y me mueve un stk4048 sobre 4omhs en el auto con un solo sub de 15" de alta potencia con un iman gigante
ahora arme dos amplificadores de 140w aprox con tda7294 y suena excelentementebien
salu2


----------



## GERI

Hola a todos, estuve mucho tiempo ausente por aca, y me quedó la duda.
Alguien pudo armar al fin la fuente conmutada para una potencia para vehículo y q no tenga interferencias ni ruido?
Q esquemático o versión usaron?
Muchas gracias y dusculpen la molestia, es que hace tres meses armé la fuente V1,3 y no había forma de hacerla funcionar bien...
Gracias nuevamente


----------



## Guest

GERI dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos, estuve mucho tiempo ausente por aca, y me quedó la duda.
> Alguien pudo armar al fin la fuente conmutada para una potencia para vehículo y q no tenga interferencias ni ruido?
> Q esquemático o versión usaron?
> Muchas gracias y dusculpen la molestia, es que hace tres meses armé la fuente V1,3 y no había forma de hacerla funcionar bien...
> Gracias nuevamente



Hola que tal; lo del ruido fue corregido en la version 1.5 la cual remplaza a todas las ateriores, revisala segun el esquematico eh intenta adaptar a la version que armaste haciendo las modificaciones, basicamente lo que vas a tener que hacer es: separar el negativo de la bateria del GND del secundario del transformador; optoacoplar la retroalimentacion para hacer el ajuste de la tension, colocar las bobinas despues de la rectificacion, basicamente seria todo, te puedes guiar por el esquematico.

Saludos.


----------



## GERI

Primero gracias y a ver si me quedó claro.
El tap central del secundario del transformador es el GND de la salida de tensión de la fuente, y que en ningún caso se debe mezclar con el GND de la Batería. Entonces hay que añadir a la alimentación del circuito de comando de los Mosfet, los +12 V y GND de la batería. Así es?


----------



## BUSHELL

Sí GERI, yo tambien lo entiendo como tu dices.

La GND de la bateria del auto, esa es una.
La GND de la fuente swiching..esa es otra peeeero SEPARADA de la anterior (Es el tap central del secundario).



			
				GERI dijo:
			
		

> Entonces hay q añadir a la alimentación del circuito de comando de los Mosfet, los +12 V y GND de la batería.



No entiendo que quieres decir con esto. El Positivo de la bateria lo conectas en su lugar y listo. Lo mismo con el Negativo, que ya te comentá arriba que va SEPARADO, de la otra GND.

*Ah para todos:

Ya está la versión definitiva, corregida y final de este exitoso proyecto en la PRIMERA PAGINA del post. Actualizado a Mayo 2008.
Gracias Luciperrro.
*
Saludos


----------



## Bardex

Les voy a adelantar unas cosas cómo para que vayan directo, ya que es dónde mejor conseguí los precios y las cosas que buscaba.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
TOROIDALES (y no solo eso, tienen de todo, los IRRF, etcc..)
ELEMON (web: www.elemon.net )
Franklin D. Roosvelt 5415 - Ciudad Bs. As. TEL: 4523-5555

ADJUNTO UNA IMAGEN, con el codigo mira los detalles de cada toroide.
Para el T1: Codigo FE4518162 U$S 4.97 => $23 aprox.
Para L1: Código FE4518152 U$S 1.40 => $5 aprox.
Para L2A, L2B: compre 2 Cod. FE4518145 U$S 0.60 => $2 aprox.
___________________________________________________________________________

Alambre de Cobre (! Esto tiene que ser esmaltado)
STORZ S.A (Web: www.storzsa.com.ar )
Av. Triunvirato 5660 - CABA | TEL/FAX. 4541-5301 / 4542-8845 / 4542-1699 / 4543-8712

Ahi podes comprar el cobre por el diametro (com te dije antes, No. XX)
PERO, no creo que vendan 2 metros como minimo (venden creo q 1/4 Kg como minimo, CREO, por ahi te venden los dos metros sin problemas) En caso de no ser asi, quiza podriamos comprarlo todo junto y dividimos lo que necesita cada uno  ...me entendes?

Fui a "La Casa del Transformador" deberian cambiar el nombre, porq hay muchas cosas MENOS TOROIDALES, ALAMBRE DE COBRE, ETTC.. .

Suerteeeeeeee!

Saludos


----------



## Guest

Que tal a todos!, aqui les dejo unas fotos de la ultima version de la fuente trabajando para alimentar la clasica potencia de 100W, todo ello montado en un chasis MARBATELL y ya sin problemas de ruidos.


----------



## ricardodeni

hola , en Elemon podes conseguir unos cuantos nucleos, esta semana llame y tienen por ejemplo el EE42/15 (las tres piezas) a 3 dolares.

http://200.117.251.27/elemon/Default.aspx

esa es la pagina.

saludos.


----------



## lalectronico

Hola a los amigos del foro! en éstos dias me he dedicado a armar esta fuente pero al alimentarla con la bateria la tensión de salida es de +/-10vcc y empieza bajar hasta cero, todos los componentesd estan bien, no se que será, agradezco su ayuda, 
gracias !


----------



## hazard_1998

amigo lalectronico, si armaste el equema que publico luciperro en el primer post, revisa que en el SG3525 tengas 2,5v en pata 2 y que tambien tengas la misma tension en pata 1, ademas, que pata 8 aumente desde 0v a 5v desde que encendiste la fuente en un lapso no mayor a 10seg.


----------



## lalectronico

hola hazard_1998, gracias por tu respuesta, revise lo q tu me dijiste y en la pata 1 y 2 tengo 2.5v y en la pata 8 obtengo una tension de 5v en menos de 10s. pero sigue sin funcionar, desarme el transformador y lo volvi a bobinar y sigue igual.
 ¿que otro componente hay que revisar?

desde ya gracias


----------



## ricardodeni

hola lalectronico , revisa los diodos DZ1 y DZ2 comproba que esten en posicion correcta,si estan invertidos va a producir esa falla


----------



## hazard_1998

muy buena observacion ricardo, que revise los diodos zener que estan en serie con el led del opto de realimentacion, sino, que pruebe levantando el opto y que deje el pin libre de R4 puesto a masa


----------



## lalectronico

gracias por responder!, chequie los diodos zener y estan colocados correctamente y estan en buen estado, con respecto a lo q dijo el amigo hazard probe con dejar r4 libre a masa pero no hubo ningun cambio. Les cuento q despues de un largo rato revisando la fuente, se me me dio por sacar nuevamente el transformador y me di cuenta q el secundario estaba en corto, lo aisle bien lo volvi a bobinar y ahora obtengo +/- 85vcc pero la tension empieza a disminuir lentamente hasta llegar a un valor muy bajo. ya me esta volviendo loco!
haa y queria preguntarles si hay diferencia entre capacitores de ceramica o de poliester, ya que para los cap de bajo valor (0.1, 0.01, 0.001) utilizo de ceramica, capaz q esto influye en el funcionamiento de la fuente o estoy diciendo cualquier cosa?
disculpenme si los molesto mucho!jej


----------



## Guest

lalectronico dijo:
			
		

> gracias por responder!, chequie los diodos zener y estan colocados correctamente y estan en buen estado, con respecto a lo q dijo el amigo hazard probe con dejar r4 libre a masa pero no hubo ningun cambio. Les cuento q despues de un largo rato revisando la fuente, se me me dio por sacar nuevamente el transformador y me di cuenta q el secundario estaba en corto, lo aisle bien lo volvi a bobinar y ahora obtengo +/- 85vcc pero la tension empieza a disminuir lentamente hasta llegar a un valor muy bajo. ya me esta volviendo loco!
> haa y queria preguntarles si hay diferencia entre capacitores de ceramica o de poliester, ya que para los cap de bajo valor (0.1, 0.01, 0.001) utilizo de ceramica, capaz q esto influye en el funcionamiento de la fuente o estoy diciendo cualquier cosa?
> disculpenme si los molesto mucho!jej



Bueno yo te recomendaria que para las pruebas iniciales, no coloques el optoacoplador ni los capacitores de 4700uF/63V todo lo demas debe estar soldado en la tarjeta, lo ideal es que con el osciloscopio y antes de colocar el transformador, revises en cada una de las compuertas de los fet´s que este presente el pulso, despues de eso coloca el transformador y mide la tensión; que por ningun motivo debe descender, con el numero de espiras que marque en el esquematico, la tension de salida con 12V de fuente debe estar alrededor de los 120 a 130VDC, una vez que tengas ésta medición, coloca el optoacoplador y los capacitores, y ajusta el trimpot de 10K a una resistencia de 3.5K, con ésto la tensión debe estar por debajo de los 120 VDC y ya la ajustarás a la que necesites. De preferencia hay que utilizar una batería para alimentar la fuente y colocar un fusible de 5 Amperes de los de vidrio para las pruebas, ya que esté bien la fuente y en correcto funcionamiento lo cambias por uno de los tipo automotriz; otra cosa que se me olvida es si el núcleo de ferrita para el transformador que utilizas es del tipo de material adecuado?, no vayas a meter de los amarillos de fuentes de PC, los amarillos los puedes utilizar para las bobinas L2A y L2B.

Saludos.


----------



## lalectronico

hola luciperro! testie la fuente tal y como dijiste pero para no sacar el transformador desolde las resistencias que estan sobre el gate del mosfet y si llega el pulso, el transformador q utilizo es uno de fuente de pc tipo etd y en el secundario tengo 20+20 vueltas. Pero cuando a la fuente la conecto a la bateria llega a 170vcc y comienza a bajar la tension y al querer ajustarle el trimpod no varia en nada la tensiion, y los mosfet calientan muy poco.
otra cosa, si saco el opto dejo esa parte del circuito abierto o conecto la resist. de 1k a masa como dijo el amigo hazard?

edit...
probe nuevamente la fuente y me di cuente q la bateria tenia 14.5v (utilizaba dos baterias, una de 12v y otra de 6 porque si utilizaba la de 12 sola la tension bajaba a 6.5v)razon por la cual a la salida obtenia una tensión muy alta, ahora la probe con una sola bateria (la de 12v) y y llego a una tension de +/-50v, pero igual la tension de salida iva disminuyendo de a poco, medi la tension en la bateria, y esta tambien bajaba de apoco la tension
¿sera esta la causa de la disminucion d la tension en la salida?


----------



## Guest

lalectronico dijo:
			
		

> hola luciperro! testie la fuente tal y como dijiste pero para no sacar el transformador desolde las resistencias que estan sobre el gate del mosfet y si llega el pulso, el transformador q utilizo es uno de fuente de pc tipo etd y en el secundario tengo 20+20 vueltas. Pero cuando a la fuente la conecto a la bateria llega a 170vcc y comienza a bajar la tension y al querer ajustarle el trimpod no varia en nada la tensiion, y los mosfet calientan muy poco.
> otra cosa, si saco el opto dejo esa parte del circuito abierto o conecto la resist. de 1k a masa como dijo el amigo hazard?
> 
> edit...
> probe nuevamente la fuente y me di cuente q la bateria tenia 14.5v (utilizaba dos baterias, una de 12v y otra de 6 porque si utilizaba la de 12 sola la tension bajaba a 6.5v)razon por la cual a la salida obtenia una tensión muy alta, ahora la probe con una sola bateria (la de 12v) y y llego a una tension de +/-50v, pero igual la tension de salida iva disminuyendo de a poco, medi la tension en la bateria, y esta tambien bajaba de apoco la tension
> ¿sera esta la causa de la disminucion d la tension en la salida?



Prueba con una bateria cargada o nueva, con eso que mencionas el problema puede completamente de la bateria.

Saludos.


----------



## zopilote

Podrias comentar las caracteristicas de la bateria, como cuantos amperios hora tiene. Que tiempo de uso tiene, si es bateria seca o las normales de uso automotriz o pequeñas como para moto.


----------



## lalectronico

Si, definitivamente el problema era la bateria (es una de 7A para moto), me pude conseguir una smps de pc y llego hasta +/-56vcc y ahi se quedo. Hasta aca todo bien pero cuando quiero regular la tension con el trimod la tension no varia en nada, el trim esta bien, pero al opto nose como revisalo para saber si esta andando
¿como se q esta bien?
haa y cuando esta colocado el opto se escucha un ruido "criiiiiii" que creo que viene del transformador y a la par del ruido titilean los led de salida, y cuando lo saco al opto esto no sucede

muchas gracias por su ayuda!


----------



## Guest

lalectronico dijo:
			
		

> Si, definitivamente el problema era la bateria (es una de 7A para moto), me pude conseguir una smps de pc y llego hasta +/-56vcc y ahi se quedo. Hasta aca todo bien pero cuando quiero regular la tension con el trimod la tension no varia en nada, el trim esta bien, pero al opto nose como revisalo para saber si esta andando
> ¿como se q esta bien?
> haa y cuando esta colocado el opto se escucha un ruido "criiiiiii" que creo que viene del transformador y a la par del ruido titilean los led de salida, y cuando lo saco al opto esto no sucede
> 
> muchas gracias por su ayuda!



Para revisar el optoacoplador tomalo tal como es, del lado del led revisalo como diodo y del lado del transistor, como un transistor NPN, fijate en la distribucion de los pines internos con su hoja de datos; por otro lado revisa la posicion de los diodos 1N4753 y del optoacoplasdor que esten colocados en la posicion correcta; y tambien ya deben estar colocados los capacitores de 4700uF/63V al momento de estar realizando el ajuste de tension.

Saludos.


----------



## lalectronico

te agradesco tu respuesta, verifique al optoacoplador y aparentemente esta bien, le coloque los capacitores de 4700 (no los tenia) y el ruido desaparecio pero ahora no me pasa de +/-28v y sube hasta +/-30v si regulo el trim, y al sacar el optoacoplador la tension es de +/62v. Ahora les hago una pregunta
¿que diferencia hay entre los optoacopladores de color blanco y los de color negro? el que utilizo es el blanco.!


----------



## hazard_1998

pregunto algo a ambos, el inductor L2A y L2B estan hechos sobre el mismo nucleo?, tipo toroide o tipo e?, de ser asi, los puntos homologos que indican en el plano estan mal. ojo al piojo ahi, porque las corrientes son de sentido opuesto para cada inductancia, si lo arman asi las inductancias se anulan mutuamente y la tension de salida seria la tension de cresta de cada semi ciclo, el lazo de realimentacion quedaria inestable ya que no se produce integracion alguna de las corrientes de cada rama, y por ende la tension de salida seria la maxima (capacitores se cargan a la tension de pico) la salida no responde al control y oscila. por otro lado tambien habria que revisar la compensacion del sg3525 y el resistor de emisor del opto (le falta la RL al opto, dando un valor de ganancia al lazo extremadamente alto


----------



## Guest

lalectronico dijo:
			
		

> te agradesco tu respuesta, verifique al optoacoplador y aparentemente esta bien, le coloque los capacitores de 4700 (no los tenia) y el ruido desaparecio pero ahora no me pasa de +/-28v y sube hasta +/-30v si regulo el trim, y al sacar el optoacoplador la tension es de +/62v. Ahora les hago una pregunta
> ¿que diferencia hay entre los optoacopladores de color blanco y los de color negro? el que utilizo es el blanco.!



Bueno pues el sistema de ajuste de tension esta trabajando por lo que parece, fijate que la resistencia de el pin2 del optoacoplador sea de 1K y que los diodos sean los 1N4753, y que el trimpot sea de 10K, revisa con el osciloscopio que al tener el optoacoplador puesto el ancho del pulso este reducido.
Con respecto a los optoacopladores el color parece ser que solo es la marca del fabricante, yo he metido tanto delos blancos como de lso negros y no ay diferencia.


----------



## lalectronico

Revise la placa y estan bien colocados (diodos 1n4753, resis de 1k, trim de 10k), no tengo ahora a mano un osciloscopio, cuando lo consiga mefijo. Pero estando todo bien el problema persiste, lo raro es que ahora la tension subio a +/-32 y al regular el trim baja de a poco hasta +/-30,5. Con respecto a lo que dijo hazard L2A y L2B los tengo en distintos nucleos (uno para cada uno). 
Una pregunta ¿cual es el resistor al que te refieres?
Haa y otra cosa que tension tiene que haber entre los diodos DZ1 y DZ2 y entre DZ1 y el trim?


----------



## hazard_1998

lalectronico, la tension entre cada zener debe ser de 36V, por otro lado la resist RL en el transistor del opto que digo que falta seria una R de 1k a 4k7 entre el emisor del opto y masa, esto es para darle una impedancia de carga al tr del opto que tire el emisor del opto hacia abajo. cuando la corriente de led del opto disminuye ( a causa de que la tension de salida baja) la tension entre masa y emisor del opto debe descender proporcionalmente a la corriente de led. a causa de esto el sg3525 aumenta el ancho de pulso para compensar esta caida de tension en su pata 2, haciendo que la tension de salida suba, manteniendo la corriente de led del opto constante para que la tension de emisor del opto tambien sea constante. (lazo cerrado)


----------



## lalectronico

Ok, gracias! Ahora voy a probar lo que me dices, pero tengo una duda esta resistensia RL que tu dices va despues (entre el opto y la resist) o antes (entre el pwm y la resist) que la resistensia de 1k?.

saludos!


----------



## Diego_eliasv

Hola a todos. Soy nuevo y estaba viendo lo excelente que está este foro. Yo también estoy empezando y incursionar en la fuentes conmutadas, y empeze a armar mi prototipo, que es muy similar al que propone luciperro, pero el diagrama que uso tiene en paralelo con el bobinado primario una resistencia de 56 ohm de 2w con un capacitor en serie de 100n en cada rama, el problema es.
Que ésta resistencia calienta mucho en mis primeros ensayos. Mi pregunta es, que función cumple esta rama en paralelo con el bobinado? Filtro para reducir los picos de tensión por los transitorios? Si coloco los valores que puso luciperro no tendré problemas? Desde ya muchas gracias por su ayuda y espero poder ser útil y aportar con lo que pueda para este foro. Saludos a todos!


----------



## hazard_1998

diego, esas redes RC son snubbers, pero yo no las colocaria sobre el transformador, sino sobre los transistores, es mas, esos valores estan puestos muy a la ligera a mi criterio, ya que esos valores dependen de la reactancia por flujo disperso del transformador.
desde mi punto de vista deben ir en paralelo a cada rama de transistores, y el valor del C no puede ser 100n pero ni por casualidad. yo en una fuente que tengo posteada coloque 4,7nf en serie con 18ohms para cada rama de transistores


----------



## rkppro

hola luci soy de mar del plata buenos aires argentina.
yo arme tu fuente y no tuve grandes problemas, pero mientras media la tensión de salida de la smps un irfz se quemo.
lo raro es que se quemo uno solo el resto estan perfectos.
la tensión que dio a la salida estava bien era pareja +-50v sera problema de la bobina o me avra tocado un fet  defectuoso?
lo que hice fue sacarlo y sin poner otro la alimente denuevo y funciona (esto sin carga alguna) pero enpeso a calentar otro fet de la misma rama.
espero que me puedas alludar desde ya muchas gracias te molesto por que lla revice todo y no hay ningun problema.  a y otra cosita tu tiras las medidas de los alambres en nº17 ,nº15, etc.  pero yo cuando fuya comprar no me pudieron dar nada por que no sabian la equivalencia si tu me pudieras dar las medidas de los cobres en milimetros te lo re agradeceria perdon por ser molesto jeje es que me lei el foro todo todo pero no encontre esta información 


gracias por soportar tantas preguntontas jajaj  bye!


----------



## hazard_1998

bueno, para diego que preguntaba por el circuito de la fuente que arme yo aca posteo el esquema
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-convertidor-12vcc-50vcc-14841/
lee ese post y cualquier cosa preguntame.
el convertidor es a lazo abierto en tension pero tiene limite de corriente ciclo a ciclo.

rkppro, ojo al piojo con el transformador del convertidor, si esta mal hecho aparecen corrientes impulsivas muy altas debido a la saturacion del nucleo o magnetizacion asimetrica ( depende de que hayas hecho con el transformador ) habra que medir que hiciste..


----------



## Diego_eliasv

Hola rkppro, esas medidas están en AWG que viene de american wire gauge y acá te dejo un link donde podrás ver las equivalencias. Suerte http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/articulos/awg.htm


----------



## hazard_1998

rkppro, debes colocar una R de muy bajo valor en serie con los fet, entre source y negativo y sobre ellas monitorear la forma de onda de las corrientes, en un post mio explico mas detalladamente las formas de onda de gate y de corriente que debes tener en este tipo de circuitos. a prestar atensión.


----------



## hazard_1998

aca reposteo estos graficos de corriente de source y tension de gate para que hagas comparativas rkppro


----------



## Diego_eliasv

rkppro mira, si has tenido algún problema y eso te daño los 44, lo mejor o más recomendable es reemplazar todos los de esa rama, porque sino te pasa eso, que cambias el que se quemó, y después se te quema otro, a mi me pasó algo parecido pero por no tomar las precauciones necesarias y por las ganas de probarla hice un corto accidental l se me voló uno, pero cambie los tres. Y la verdad que no se si luciperro coló una fuente nueva, porque también soy nuevo por acá. Si hay una pero es de reductora, de 220 a VCC, según las espiras. Suerte con tu fuente un abrazo!


----------



## hazard_1998

rkppro. los transformadores los calculo y los fabrico a mano con materiales provistos por ELEMON, en capital federal. cualquier cosa consultame y te comento mas sobre como calcularlos, sino metete en el post que dice "fuentes conmutadas (switching)" buscalo con el buscador que deje unos cuantos post ahi explicando el tema a fondo


----------



## rkppro

gracias hazard 1998 !

igual lo que no consigo son los materiales aca no vende nadie ese tipo de materiales
igual lo fabrique con el yugo de un televisor viejo (jeje q pobre ) y le arrolle en primario 8 con tap central y 42 con tap central en el secundario como dice luci el voltaje que entrego fue de +-50 ni mas ni menos.

pregunta aun no disipo los fet los levante del disipador, pero en reposo no deverian quemarce. o no?

el fet se quemo despues de aver estado unos 30 segundos encendida la fuente mientras media la tensión de salida (sin filtros da unos +-37,6 ) 

y si alguien tiene un mini tutorial de como arrolar un toroide estaria copado ya q yo lo hice a mi modo jeje

desde ya muchas gracias a todos los q me ayudan espero servirles alguna ves

nos vemos!


----------



## doctorjkill

buenas yo tengo casi todo montado ya, de la parte primaria, y me surgio una dusa, tengo que aislar con mica todos los fet y los diodos ultrarapidos?  o los fet por ser el chasis conectado a masa no jode, lo digo por que pienso usar como esta diseñado un perfil de amuninio en L y me es medio complicado poner grasa mica grasa en cada uno.

el transformador lo termine sacando de un monitor viejo es un etd 49 pero vertical el carrete, ahora esta fuente planeo hacer varias, esta que estoy por terminar es una prueba para despues animarme si alguien tiene una version mas importante digamos la que nombran con 12 fet que cambiaria por los 48n, con un nucleo etd59 pero para unos +-80v para un par de amplificadores de 500w, o me conviene fuentes individuales, es para armar para un amigo que usa toda la instalacion de bajo voltaje, 12v en un camion para publicidad


----------



## zopilote

Para doctorjkill, tienes que aislar lo mostet, el método varia según la potencia que utilices, si vas a sacar solo 100W, solo usa  mica, niple y tornillo, y si vas por potencias que indicas ( tu transformador ETD esta bien) te recomiendo que uses una pequeña plancha de aluminio (3mm ancho) con un orificio central, para que abrace a dos mosfet. Te recomiendo esto porque los mosfet a maxima potencia podrian derretir el niple de nylon y conectarse con el disipador y hacer corte entre ellos, otra tecnica es separar los disipadores (aislarlos) de cada rama, y los mosfer irian sin mica, directos a su propio disipador aislado.


----------



## doctorjkill

Gracias "zopilote"  la idea mia es como hice el diseño de la placa original usarla con tornillos entre los mosfet, y usar 1 unico disipador(el interior de un amplificador de audio que encontre sin los componentes del interior) la idea mia era poner un perfil en L y anclarlo a uno de los laterales del chasis que esta compuesto de aluminio en 1 gran superficie, la potencia exigida para la fuente siendo esta mi primer prueba sera la de 2 amplificador de 100w destinados a 2 subwoofer si es que la fuente me funciona calculo que si ya que lei las 42 paginas y tengo algunos conocimientos de electronica.

para el uso de esta fuente planeo 240w Maximos contando perdidas y que los amplificador nunca se van a usar a mas de un 70%


para mi proxima fuente estoy intentando diseñar un pcb para mas cantidad de transistores, como comentaron una version de 12 mosfet, con 6 de cada lado y asi poder emplear disipadores independientes.  

otra de mis dudas es si no es muy perjudicial poner cable entre los mosfet y la placa de no mas de 10cm, para poder ponerlos en las caras opuestas de un gabinete que tengo por ahi. junto con los diodos ultrarapidos.

saludos y gracias por las respuestas, estoy muy interesado en las fuentes conmutadas, y aunque no se mucho trato de aprender lo mas que pueda de experiencias y de los demas
Mariano


----------



## serpon

Hola: los datos que tengo son pocos:
INPUT 38V TO 72V a 9.7A
tiene 2 ventiladores en un extremo y 3 en el otro
parece que tiene toma de corriente y un led verde que creo que es para red informática pero lo tengo desde hace 1 año y no consigo averiguar que es y para que sirve,, espero que aqui lo consiga con vuestra a ayuda puedo dejar mas fotos si las necesitais, mil gracias.


----------



## doctorjkill

si por la frecuencia usa un transformador comun es mas facil conseguir que un toroide grande para 50 hz y de esas caracteristicas son de fabricacion normal 12v 10A


----------



## hazard_1998

mamita querida......... 

"Me parece que está dada por la relación ton/toff y la relación de espiras.
Lo de 1.41 es un engaño/parche para que la ley de Ohm funcione en alterna."

en fuentes conmutadas por pwm forward, la tension de salida depende de lo sig (siempre que tengas el inductor de salida y sus diodos de freeweeling)

Vp x ( t/T)

donde Vp es la tension pico de alterna, t es el tiempo de conduccion del diodo rectificador y T es el periodo.

en pocas palabras, es la tension de pico por el duty cycle.

y la relacion de transformador te da Vp de entrada / Vp de salida.

1.4142 es ROOT^2, que para una forma de onda senoidal, coincide la tension de cresta sobre su eficaz, vale decir que la eficaz es 0.707 veces la de cresta o pico
o  Vp /ROOT^2 = Vrms pero solo para senoidales, tambien coincide la eficaz de una senoidal con la tension instantanea a los 45º en una senoidal perfecta y si es una rectangular en alterna la eficaz es Vp /ROOT^((t/T)^-1)
la media o componente de CC es la que nombre al principio
Vp x ( t/T)
y en una linea senoidal pura la media o componente de CC es Vpp x (2/pi)

los libros no muerden.


----------



## javikids

hola miquerido amigo soy javier de bolivia santa cruz...
tengo una duda en cuento a tu fuente....
mira yo tengo un amplificador de 300 watts que funciona con +/-50 vdc  ahora no se si tu fuente me podra avstecer bien de tensión y tambien de amperaje tu en una oportunidad me comentaste que tu fuente votaba 10 amper por rama entonces que sera bien pero en los +/- 50 vdc como es servira te mando adjuntado el diagrama del amplificador para que lo puedas analisar por favor y me comentes algunos arreglos que ahy que hacerle al diagrama de la fuente gracias amigo por responder cuidte mucho chau---


----------



## javikids

hola mi querido amigo luciperro 
mira me agradaria por favor que me mandes el circuito impreso de este esquema que te estoy adjuntando di no es mucha molestia mi querido amigo se que tu lo tienes yo recuerdo que tu lo publicaste este amplificador de 300w con mosfet para auto si la tienes por favor me la mandas si
te lo adjunto el pdf gracias


----------



## jcardales

Hola luciperro me interesa mucho armar una fuente SMPS para mi amplificador, pero la necesito que se conecte a la red de 110V AC tu subiste una fuente para 220/110 en otro post, qusiera saber si ya tienes una version mas actualizada con su pcb, te agradeceria mucho esa información ya que cuento con varios nucleos de ferita y otros materiales que he reciclado de otras fuentes y ups que me pueden servir para la fuente.
De antemano Gracias. 

este es el link del post: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about24701.html


----------



## Guest

broka dijo:
			
		

> mm..bueno quizas me fui con mucha exageracion al decir eso, bueno tengo pensado otra alternativa, puedo alimentar 500 watts en este circuito ? con un volts, bueno la idea es que con esta version poder generar los 66 volts simetrico , con los maximos watts posible, pero mas que nada me gustaria saber si con esta version puedo lograr al menos 66 volt y 250 rms de potencia, y si se puede me gustaria saber como ,saludos luciperro y te felicito por tu ardu}o trabajo



Para 500W se podria utilizar, aunque a mi gusto rediseñaria el PCB para ubicar de forma diferente los transistores y poder ensanchar las pistas, par alos 250Wrms ya es mas practico este diseño, lo que tendrias que hacer es aumentar el numero de espiras en el secundario del transformador, lo puedes hacer  a "prueba y error" o utilizar las formulas que se han expuesto en diferentes "post" tanto por juan romero o hazard_1998.

Saludos.


----------



## Guest

jcardales dijo:
			
		

> Hola luciperro me interesa mucho armar una fuente SMPS para mi amplificador, pero la necesito que se conecte a la red de 110V AC tu subiste una fuente para 220/110 en otro post, qusiera saber si ya tienes una version mas actualizada con su pcb, te agradeceria mucho esa información ya que cuento con varios nucleos de ferita y otros materiales que he reciclado de otras fuentes y ups que me pueden servir para la fuente.
> De antemano Gracias.
> 
> este es el link del post: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about24701.html



Que tal; de la fuente conmutada para la red electrica no he hecho PCB todavia , ya que la tenia a prueba esta primera version, pero como no dispongo de mas nucleos no he fabricado una mas nueva, y porlotanto no tengo algo actual para publicar, lo que si te puedo decir es que en base al esquematico que publique la fuente en la realidad funciona bastante bien, no tengo para cuando fabricar uan nueva; pero apemnas tenga algo lo publicare como todo lo que termino.

Saludos.


----------



## Gaitafole

Olá a todos desde Portugal:
Soy Carlos (Gaitafole) y estoy por primera vec en el foro, disculpen mi español.
He visto ya algunas cosas del foro y me ha gustado lo que vi, no se si para poner dudas debria hacer assi, pero aqui va en especial a luciperro:
Hace algun tiempo me he interessado por fuentes comutadas y queria utilizarlas en amplificador.
Ya conosco el modo de funcionamiento mas o menos de las fuentes de television y ordenadores, pues yo ademas de estudiante doi ayuda en una tienda de reparaciones de TV.
Mi principal duda es si los nucleos de ferrita de los fuentes de TV son buenos para hacer transformadores para estos fuentes, y qual es la manera mejor de identificar las ferritas, pues yo dispongo de muchos destas retiradas de TV, fuentes Non-Stop, y otros aparatos y queria hacer unas fuentes para amplificador de 500W RMS, alimentados por 220V AC con salida simple o dual simetrica.

Gracias por la ayuda y si necessitam algo de mi digan.


----------



## rkppro

hola gente como les va?

bueno logre conseguir un trafito de ferrite (lo saque de un tv viejo es igual al etd49 pero vertical) la fuente anda muy bien perfecto!

Lo que si tengo un problemita de poca importancia pero seria el detalle para que este perfecta,
los diodos zener de 30v q estan el la etapa de salida de la smps junto a la r de 1k q estan conectados a el trimpot y a su ves a el 4n35 se calientan muchisimo (la placa esta negra y el staneo se derrite jajaja)
pero anda .

Si a alguien le paso y save como solucionarlo le rogaria q me lo diga je , lo unico q me molesta es  que me varia el voltaje ovbio no jajaja
bueno desde ya muchas gracias 
por todo!


saludos .


----------



## Guest

rkppro dijo:
			
		

> hola gente como les va?
> 
> bueno logre conseguir un trafito de ferrite (lo saque de un tv viejo es igual al etd49 pero vertical) la fuente anda muy bien perfecto!
> 
> Lo que si tengo un problemita de poca importancia pero seria el detalle para que este perfecta,
> los diodos zener de 30v q estan el la etapa de salida de la smps junto a la r de 1k q estan conectados a el trimpot y a su ves a el 4n35 se calientan muchisimo (la placa esta negra y el staneo se derrite jajaja)
> pero anda .
> 
> Si a alguien le paso y save como solucionarlo le rogaria q me lo diga je , lo unico q me molesta es  que me varia el voltaje ovbio no jajaja
> bueno desde ya muchas gracias
> por todo!
> 
> 
> saludos .



Que tal!, bueno dejame decirte que algo tienes mal con esa parte, y de alli la causa de que no puedas ajustar la tension; revisa la posicion de los diodos Zener que para mi ese es el problema, la resistencia de 1K puede ser de 1/2W.

Saludos.


----------



## davidmedinarcp

Que tal amigo LUCIPERRO. Mira me parece interesante el post ya que por mucho tiempo he buscado información de este tema sin resultados. Te comento que me ha llegado a la mano un amplificador claseD monoblock BOSS chaos de 3000w, totalmente destruida la parte electronica, y chequeando algunas cosas me di cuenta que posee un transformador bastante grande en buenas condiciones, calculo que el toroide tendra unos 7cm de diametro, tambien posee 4 capacitores 80v/3300uf, 6 capacitores 35v/2200uf y 2 bobinas que van del terminal de los 12v al transformador, y otras 3 bobinas mas que despues hare otros proyectos con ellos. Viendo el tema me percate que muchos que fabricaron esta fuente tubieron el problema del transformador... Te pregunto lo siguiente:

1.- Con el transformador que poseo podre armar un amplificador multicanal de al menos 1600w?

2.- Originalmente la fuente esta construida con 10 mosfet IRFZ44n, podre colocarle estos 10 mosfet a la fuente que tu propones?....

3.- Si posees algun esquematico sobre un amplificador que sea puenteable, es decir que posea dos canales por ejemplo 100 y 100 y que se pueda conectar en modo bridge como los amplificador de auto para obtener 100+100 osea 200w en un canal?

Ante todo gracias y felicidades, que sigas asi... voy a colocar las fotos mas tarde sobre los componentes que te comente.... Suerte...


----------



## davidmedinarcp

Aqui adjunto las imagenes.....


----------



## Guest

davidmedinarcp dijo:
			
		

> Que tal amigo LUCIPERRO. Mira me parece interesante el post ya que por mucho tiempo he buscado información de este tema sin resultados. Te comento que me ha llegado a la mano un amplificador claseD monoblock BOSS chaos de 3000w, totalmente destruida la parte electronica, y chequeando algunas cosas me di cuenta que posee un transformador bastante grande en buenas condiciones, calculo que el toroide tendra unos 7cm de diametro, tambien posee 4 capacitores 80v/3300uf, 6 capacitores 35v/2200uf y 2 bobinas que van del terminal de los 12v al transformador, y otras 3 bobinas mas que despues hare otros proyectos con ellos. Viendo el tema me percate que muchos que fabricaron esta fuente tubieron el problema del transformador... Te pregunto lo siguiente:
> 
> 1.- Con el transformador que poseo podre armar un amplificador multicanal de al menos 1600w?
> 
> 2.- Originalmente la fuente esta construida con 10 mosfet IRFZ44n, podre colocarle estos 10 mosfet a la fuente que tu propones?....
> 
> 3.- Si posees algun esquematico sobre un amplificador que sea puenteable, es decir que posea dos canales por ejemplo 100 y 100 y que se pueda conectar en modo bridge como los amplificador de auto para obtener 100+100 osea 200w en un canal?
> 
> Ante todo gracias y felicidades, que sigas asi... voy a colocar las fotos mas tarde sobre los componentes que te comente.... Suerte...



Que tal!. Respondiendo.....
1.- Con el transformador que tienes del amplificador dañado, no creo que sea posible sacarle tal candidad de potenicia, no tengo mucha idea pero si consigues unos 500 a 600W va ser lo maximo.
2.-El numero de Fet´s que deseas colocarle es posible y la nomeclatura esta bien, sobre todo si colocas los 10.
3.-Para un amplificador de 100W puedes utilizar tanto el que he posteado en "diagramas amplificador", como cualquier otro en el foro, ve los modelos y utiliza el que mas te agrade, despues agregas un sistema de desfasamiento de señal, que existen varios tanto con pre-amp como sin pre-amp o solo con ganancia tambien posteados en el foro.
Realmente todo lo que buscas esta en el foro ya posteado solo es cuestion de seleccionar a gusto los diagramas.

Saludos.


----------



## Manonline

Aca dejo el listado de componentes, supongo que esta bien pero estaria bueno que alguien lo chequee y por este mismo medio comentar si esta bien o no...

salu2,
mano.

P.D.: Si esta bien, estaria bueno que lo pongas en la primera pagina Luci, junto con los diagramas...


----------



## Guest

ragaman dijo:
			
		

> hola amigo luciperro, estoy trabajando en una fuente SMPS con un TL494 pero esta realmente no me ha funcionado nada bien, cada vez que le enciendo los fets empiezan a calentarse de manera instantanea hasta hechar humo, el el secundario obtengo el voltaje deseado, la fuente la pruebo con una fuente de pc usando el 12v, mido la corriente que esta usando y no llega a 1 amp, me podrias decir que puedo revisar.



Las fuentes de computadora son muy problematicas, yo te recomiendo que si dispones de una bateria para realizar tus pruebas seria mucho mejor que la fuente de PC; no se como sea tu circuito pero te recomiendo que revises si dispones de osciloscopio las formas de onda en los "gate" de cada mosfet, en teoria al no tener una carga deberian estar a temperatura ambiente, si se calientan es porque algo esta mal, ya sea con el diseño o el circuito fisico, seria bueno que postearas tu esquematico.

Saludos.


----------



## Guest

Manonline dijo:
			
		

> Hola que tal Luci, escribo para preguntarte que corriente es capaz de entregar esta fuente a +-50V y cuanta a +-70V?
> 
> Existe alguna otra version que pueda entregar mas corriente?
> 
> gracias,
> mano



esta version de fuente entrega no mas de 300W, a +-70VDC no la he diseñado y no tengo por el momento uan version mas grande, pero estoy trabajando en una por estos dias, ya despues les mostrare para que es la fuente.

Saludos.


----------



## RaFFa

hola a todos.me decidi a armar la fuente de luciperro que,por lo que parece,reinan los buenos comentarios.pero tengo una pequeña duda,los mosfet que posteaste en el esquematico son los irfz48n y yo consegui los irfz44n,habra algun tipo de problema?.y el nucleo del transformador que puedo conseguir es un tipo etd55,o eso,o lo hago con toroides de ferrita de fuentes de pc pero nose,mejor que me lo diga el maestro que seguro que lo sabe. gracias por adelantado.un saludo.


----------



## Guest

RaFFa dijo:
			
		

> hola a todos.me decidi a armar la fuente de luciperro que,por lo que parece,reinan los buenos comentarios.pero tengo una pequeña duda,los mosfet que posteaste en el esquematico son los irfz48n y yo consegui los irfz44n,habra algun tipo de problema?.y el nucleo del transformador que puedo conseguir es un tipo etd55,o eso,o lo hago con toroides de ferrita de fuentes de pc pero nose,mejor que me lo diga el maestro que seguro que lo sabe. gracias por adelantado.un saludo.



El IRFZ44N es para un manejo de correinte de alrededor de 35A y el IRFZ48N es para 40A, no existe mucho problema ya que son 6, pero tambien depende de cuanto le quieras demandar, en fin los 44N te sirven para esta fuente no te preocupes mucho. En cuanto al nucleo el ETD55 es bastante grande y ami parecer esta perfecto, los nucleos toroidales de ferrita de PC *no* te sirven para la potencia, pero *si* te sirven para hacer los filtros que van en serie con los capacitores.

Saludos.


----------



## Rock-R

Hey.. me meto en la discusion...
  Amigo luciperro, he armado la fuente y tengo cierto poblemita,,( decime si esta bien o o es error mio),... 
Cuando le mando los 12V de tensión, en sus salidas, larga la tensión requerida (150V,, mas o menos)) lo que pasa es que carga los capacitores algo lento pero cuando llega a su limite se estabiliza,, o sea, ponele que se demoren 10 segundos en cargar y despues sin problemas..
Por cierto,, arme el primer esquema que pusiste... y estoy haciendo las pruebas con una fuente de 12V 6A--(sera por eso,) Tambie se clientan en exceso las Resistencia de 10Ω/1W que estan en serie con los capacitores y en paralelo con el primario del transformador...  
Los zener son de 33V(deben ser de 36V?),los capacitores de 4700*63-- IRFZ48N-- MUR1560---transformador: pri. 4+4 y sec. 20+20vueltas y 1.138mm*3(seccion del conductor) 








Necesito ayuda de expertos, si alguien tiene la solucion a mi problema, agradesco desde ya, su amable ayuda..Gracias...


----------



## Guest

Rock-R dijo:
			
		

> Por cierto,, arme el primer esquema que pusiste... y estoy haciendo las pruebas con una fuente de 12V 6A--(sera por eso,) Tambie se clientan en exceso las Resistencia de 10Ω/1W que estan en serie con los capacitores y en paralelo con el primario del transformador...
> Los zener son de 33V(deben ser de 36V?),los capacitores de 4700*63-- IRFZ48N-- MUR1560---transformador: pri. 4+4 y sec. 20+20vueltas y 1.138mm*3(seccion del conductor)



Para la puesta en marcha es siempre mejor utilizar una bateria, puede ser la de automovil o de las pequeñas que contiene algunos "UPS", con eso seria mas que perfecto. Respecto a el calentamiento de las resistencias si con 10R se calientan, colocalas de 22R/1W y los capacitores de 0,033uF/100V, los diodos estan bien de 33V, si seguiste el plano no debes tener problema alguno, algo que noto es que el transformador es bastante grande y me parece perfecto, de cierto modo podrias colocar mas alambres en paralelo con el primario y con el secundario, ya que el nucleo te lo permite por el gran diametro.

Una version anterior y mostrando su forma de onda, que me parece algo rara, esperemos que alguien pueda decirnos la causa, aun con eso la fuente trabaja como debe y de entre todo no genera ruido en el amplificador de audio al que le fue puesta en el automovil.

Saludos.


----------



## Rock-R

Gracias Luciperrro, voy a probar cambiando las Resistencias y dejarlo listo para montarlo... 
Mi idea es colocarle un apli de 130W RCA que se maneja con 50+50/2.8A...
...y... con respecto al transformador,.. tengo que comprar mas conductor por que me quede corto sacandole vueltas para que quede parejo    igual ese no es el transformador que iba a quedar en el circuito,, era de prueba...

Otra cosita.. hay quienes dicen que el bobinado debe de ser en un solo sentido y estan los que dicen que no importa el sentido ,siempre respetando el numero de vueltas... que es lo correcto?...

Cualquier cosa les cuento como me fue...,


----------



## Guest

Rock-R dijo:
			
		

> .. hay quienes dicen que el bobinado debe de ser en un solo sentido y estan los que dicen que no importa el sentido ,siempre respetando el numero de vueltas... que es lo correcto?..



Pues la verdad no lo se con certesa, solo te puedo decir que ami me enseñaron que existe un punto de inicio y un fin en lso bobinados y al ponerlos en serie es "Inicio con Fin"; nunca he experimentado con ello...


----------



## moskillo

hola a todos: bueno paso a comentarles que ya termine la fuente y lo unico que me falta aunque paresca tonto es hacerla andar, ya que no se donde van los respectivos cables de alimentacion de la bateria, los de salida ya los ubique pero a los de alimentacion y el tal remote no lo entiendo aun, por favor ahi posteo un dibujo con mi duda, si no es luciperro alguien que me pueda aclarar esta duda ya que estoy con todo listo para conectar. desde ya muchas gracias a todos principalmente a luciperro.

matias alias---moskillo


----------



## Rock-R

desime si te sirve...





a los demas terminales no los uso... que son los que marcaste como "?"...
Suerte...


----------



## moskillo

gracias. bueno les comento lo que hice: conecte el remote con los 12 v de la bateria(puentee), y el gnd como indica rock-r, bueno calienta mas o menos el disipador de los 6 fet, y las 2 resistencias de 10 Ω 1watt, lo cual creo q es normal pero en la salida no hay mas que 3 volt entre masa y una de las tensiones, muevo el trimpot y no pasa naranja, les comento que estoy usandi en ves del 4n35, que no consegui uso el 4 n37, lo cual segun el datasheet no hay drama ya que todos son los mismos  4n 35/36/37/38. lo unico que sospecho es el toroide al cual lo saque de una fuente de fotocopiadora, pero no se si el nucleo es para filtro o para usarse en transformadores, en realidad no entiendo si vienen distintos tipos de ferrites, segun el uso que le valla a dar, o todos son el mismo, en cuyo caso cuanlquier ferrite con las dimensiones correctas funcionaria, NOSE, bue por favor si alguien tuvo experiencias como la mia, que me pueda dar una mano. estoy un poco desepcionado ops: bue en fin. ah el toroide por si les sirve de daro es de un color verde (supongo es una pintura nomas). bue saludos y gracias desde ya 

matias alias--- moskillo


----------



## Guest

Los Pad´s que indicas, no tienen uso alguno; el pad marcado como remoto va conectado a 12V o a un switch, lo primero que debes hacer para verificar que la fuente esta trabajando bien, es no colocar los capacitores de 4700uF/63V como tampoco el optoacoplador 4N35, haciendo esto no podras controlar la tension de salida de la fuente, solo es para verificar que obtengas tension en la salida, suponiendo que has revisado la ubicacion de todos los componentes y que no existe algun error de pistas cruzadas o cualquier otra anomalia; si no mal recuerdo tenias problemas con los diodos MUR1620, como solucionaste ese problema?, entre todo esto, no olvides colocar un fusible de 5Amperes, ya sea de tipo automotris o de los de vidrio comunes y utiliza una bateria para las pruebas; lo ideal es que revisaras con un osciloscopio si al momento de alimentar el circuito se encuentra trabajando el SG3525 y existe señal en las compuertas de los transistores; si es posible postea una foto.

Saludos.


----------



## moskillo

Luciperrro dijo:
			
		

> Los Pad´s que indicas, no tienen uso alguno; el pad marcado como remoto va conectado a 12V o a un switch, lo primero que debes hacer para verificar que la fuente esta trabajando bien, es no colocar los capacitores de 4700uF/63V como tampoco el optoacoplador 4N35, haciendo esto no podras controlar la tension de salida de la fuente, solo es para verificar que obtengas tension en la salida, suponiendo que has revisado la ubicacion de todos los componentes y que no existe algun error de pistas cruzadas o cualquier otra anomalia; si no mal recuerdo tenias problemas con los diodos MUR1620, como solucionaste ese problema?, entre todo esto, no olvides colocar un fusible de 5Amperes, ya sea de tipo automotris o de los de vidrio comunes y utiliza una bateria para las pruebas; lo ideal es que revisaras con un osciloscopio si al momento de alimentar el circuito se encuentra trabajando el SG3525 y existe señal en las compuertas de los transistores; si es posible postea una foto.
> 
> Saludos.



hola. mira te comento acabo de hacer lo que me dijiste, saque los capacitores de 4700 uF 63v, y el optoacoplador 4n37 en mi caso, bue. y el resultado ahora es de 18 v de punta a punta 8.5v por rama mas o menos, lo cual supongo que sigue siendo bajo. con respecto a los diodos mur 1520, es verdad tuve problemas con ellos ya q no los consegui, y los reemplaze con mur 1620 pero puentee sus anodos. quedadndo como un diodo de 16 A. bue yo no creo que este ahi el problema , con respecto a la alimentacion tengo una fuente de 17 volt en vacio 2 A pero al conectarla con la smps se va a 7 volt., los fet siguen calentando y la resistencia de 1 Ω  1W calienta igual nomas. bue en fin tu crees que es estrictamente lo de la bateria?..bue en fin yo puedo conseguir un osciloscopio en mi ex tecnica pero donde tendria que medir en el sg 3525n para ver si oscila ?. no tengo camara che  mil disculpas. cuando consiga posteo las fotos asi me puedan ayudar con mi problema. saludos

matias alias---moskillo


----------



## Guest

Necesitas una bateria de 12V, el SG3525 abajo de 10V no trabaja y aparte tienes mal el valor de la resistencia de 1R/1W, la resistencia colocala de 22R/1W en tal caso, y para verificar la forma de onda, guiate en la foto que he posteado mas arriba.

Saludos.


----------



## moskillo

hola bueno. aca posteo un par de fotos de mi smps, que no logro hacer andar. la resisstencia de 1Ω, 1 watt es la que aparececia en el lado componentes que posteaste en el pdf, pero ya compre las de 22r las voy a probar y7 les comento. insisto no puede estar el problema en el toroide ?y con respecto a la baja de tension de 17 a 7 volt a que se debe ya q si no anda el integrado no deberia consumir; con respecto a los mur que tengo yo deben ir ahislados del disipador ? ya que los tengo sin ahislacion sera eso tmb?bueno disculpe la preguntadera pero esas son mis dudas muchas gracias luci por contestar:,,..  ahi las fotos


----------



## Guest

Que bueno que has posteado las fotos, con eso me doy cuenta de que tienes los IRFZ sin aislamiento, eso es una parte del problema, los MUR tambien deben estar aislados, la verdad no te recomiendo que coloques bujes para el montaje de los transistores ni los diodos, ya que la temperatura que puede alcanzar el disipador en determinado momento va a deformar el buje y alli pueden ocurrir dos cosas, la primera que el tornillo quede flojo y haga contacto con el aluminio, provocando un corto en determinado momento; la otra cosa que puede ocurrir es que el transistor deje de hacer contacto con el aluminio y llegue a deriva termica provocando la destruccion del transistor, con respecto al transformador, solo vas a saber si te sirve, corrigiendo lo anterior, sigue con las pruebas y nos comentas.

Saludos.


----------



## moskillo

gracias luci ya anda y de 10 era ese el problema , los transistores no eran ahislados, y estaban haciendo corto con razon me consumia como 15 A, mira si le ponia una bateria , me los fundia. hey luci sos una masa viejo, me volvio el alma al cuerpo, jaja no es para tanto  bue no en serio muchas gracias viejo ahora falta probar con la potencia, a todo lo que da, prometo postear la lista con lo que me sirvio.   . y todas las fotos ya montada y con el amplificador. saludos

matias alias--- moskillo


----------



## LUKAS1

Hola que tal ?....che luciperro...te quería preguntar acerca de los capacitores de salida, porque son de 63 V? Si la tensión de salida es de +-90 V o sea que se pasa de tensión y puede llegar a reventar los capacitores.
Quiero saber tan solo eso, porque es de tension baja, y porque no es de 100 V como para no estar a las justas con el voltaje.
Muchas gracias...saludos..
LUkas....


----------



## Guest

LUKAS1 dijo:
			
		

> hola que tal?....che luciperro...te queria preguntar acerca sobre los capacitores de salida.....porque son de 63v?si la tension de salida es de +-90v....osea q se pasa de tension y puede llegar a reventar los capacitores...
> quiero saber tan solo eso....porque es de tension baja....y porque no es de 100v..como para no estar a las justas con el voltaje.
> Muchas gracias...saludos..
> LUkas....



La tension de salida en el diseño es regulada y lo maximo que puede entregar son +-60V 120VDC extremo a extremo, he alli el porque se regula para no llegar a una tension mas alta, solo que por alli algo te fallo con el bobinado, o le diste de mas espiras en el secundario o te falto una o dos vueltas en el primario, eso puede hacer que este entregando mas tension, otra cosa que puede ocacionarlo es que no estes alimentando con 12V y estes metiendo 14 o 15V y de alli tambien la  tension de salida se dispara, es por eso que yo deseaba una fuente con tension variable, por dos cosas, la primera para adaptarla a la alimentacion deseada y al segunda para que si existe variacion de tension de entrada, esta no se fuera mas arriba de lo establecido. Un metodo que puedes usar para ajustar la fuente, es colocar capacitores en tu caso de 100V unos de fuente de PC te podrain servir, normalmente vienen a 200V por 330uF o mas, colocalos a la fuente, insertas el optoacoplador la enciendes, ajustas la tension a lo que deseas, despues intercambias los capacitores por los de 4700uF/63V (si es que deseas una tension menor a +-60VDC) y revisas de nuevo la tension final para segurarte que esta bien; sin olvidar las resistencias de 10K a 2 o 3W.

Saludos.


----------



## moskillo

hola a todos, yo aca de vuelta, bue me duro poco la alegria, resulta que en vacio, y segun las recomendaciones que me dio luciperro,que desconecte los capacitores de 4700 uF, y el optoacoplador,... para probar las salidas, bue hice eso lo conecteylas salidas no me dan simetricas, mido con el tester 90v en una rama y 78 en la otra, bue segui los pasos que le contestaste a lukas 1, o sea desbobine el secundario ya que la fuente no deberia tirar mas de 120 v de rama a rama.....bue desbobine un par de vueltas,: le saque 6 vueltas a la rama de los 90 volt y 3 a la rama de los 78, por si notan hay 12 volt de diferencia entre rama y rama, y al desbobinar, probe y medía 62 v, en una rama y 74v en la otra, bajaron las tensiones pero sigue habiendo la misma diferencia de tension (12 volt) entre una rama y otra, esa es mi duda porque siguen con esa diferencia si a una le saque 6 espiras y a la otra 3, igual no entiendo porque con las 22 espiras que hice en un principio me va a dar tanta tension, ah y aclaro que cuando tenia las tensiones de 90 y 78volt, le coloque los capacitores y eloptpacoplador y no dio mas que 7 volt en un lado y 2 volt en el otro lado, y el preset de 10 k no vario nada, yo calculo que era por que al haber tanta tension de las ramas , las cuales eran muy superior a la tension de los capacitores (63 volt) producia algun conflicto, cuestion q le volvi a sacar los capacitores y ahi volvio a los 90 y 78 v. por otro lado, las resistencias de 10R 1W ya se las cambie por las de 22 R 1W y calientan igual,no se que es lo que pasa.... bue esas son mis dudas, por favor si a alguien tuvo los mismos problemas y si los soluciono me dice en que estoy fallando. gracias desde ya.  

matias alias-----moskillo


----------



## Guest

Revisa el numero de espiras para que sea parejo, asi como expones tu problema lo mas seguro es que tienes mal el bobinado secundario, no se que procedimiento llevaste a cabo para bobinarlo, pero debe ser de preferencia ala par y despues solo separar puntas, con eso te aseguras que diste el mismo numero de espiras a los dos bobinados, uan vez bobinando bien el transformador obtendras las tensiones correctas.


----------



## moskillo

Luciperrro dijo:
			
		

> Revisa el numero de espiras para que sea parejo, asi como expones tu problema lo mas seguro es que tienes mal el bobinado secundario, no se que procedimiento llevaste a cabo para bobinarlo, pero debe ser de preferencia ala par y despues solo separar puntas, con eso te aseguras que diste el mismo numero de espiras a los dos bobinados, uan vez bobinando bien el transformador obtendras las tensiones correctas.



Hola luci, y a todos: Bueno comento que revise el numero de espira y tenia 5 espiras en el primario en una rama y 4 en la otra, eso pudo haber sido. bueno como habran visto en las fotos de unos msj anteriores que postie, el transformador estaba sumamente improlijo, con lo cual resolvi rehacer el transformador, lei un par de teorias que tenia sobre smps , y segun un diseño de una smps tambien para auto, bastante parecida a este (usaba tl 494 creo ), cuestion que siguiendo las recomendaciones bobine primero el secundario, cubriendo todo el transformador, solo por una cuestion de simetria de los bobinados, lo cual segun varios es muy importante, y luego el primario, con lo que consegui 40 v en una rama y 80, en la otra ops:  ,bue  saque ese transformador, hice otro y con los mismos resultados, ahora era 60v en una rama y 120 en la otra es como mas que casualidad que sea el doble, no se que hacer,   por favor diganme si el hecho de bobinar primero el secundario y luego el primario, es un error grave para este diseño, ya que me da exactamente el doble del voltage en la otra rama,ahh comento que intente ver si calentaba los componentes y toque sin querer l2b, justo la que llevava los 120 vdc  , eso me desperto un poco.ja Bueno espero sus respuestas y desde ya les agradesco.

matias alias---moskillo


----------



## Guest

Hola a todos!. Dejo aqui las fotos que espero sirvan de guia para el bobinado del transformador para la fuente, cada fotografia esta comentada, intentando hacerlo en lo posible lo mas grafico y explicativo; para comenzar la forma de bobinarlo esta en el orden de primero bobinar el Priamario y por ultimo el Secundario, espero se entienda.

Saludos.


----------



## moskillo

hola a todos, bueno mil gracias luci, te comento que hice el transformador como dijiste y me salio de 10, ahora me tira +-50v, todas estas pruebas sin los capacitores, bue, cuando los conecto con el optoacoplador no me doy cuenta ya que me fijo en el pdf la ubicacion de los capacitores y los sueldoy lo pruebo, con el resultado de que se me empiesan a calentar y a hinchar teniendo como salida una tension de +-10 v, lo que pasaba es que en la rama negativa de la fuente conecto el pin positivo dl capacitor lo mismo con la rama positiva de la fuente le conecto el pin negativo del capacitor, nose que paso, ya que la fotos de tu fuente luci, aparecen con los capacitores con esa polaridad, distinta a la mia, o sea donde avos te tira los +40, a mi me tira los -40 o sea al reves, por eso calentaron y se hincharon los condensadores (4700 uF/63v). al invertir los capacitores todo anda de 10, vah anduvo ya que regulaba incluso la tension hasta que se quemo en un rato la resistencia de 1k que esta arriba del zener de 30v, es normal esto de las tensiones inversas?, ya que de ahi no tengo ningun otro drama... ahi adjunto las imaagenes 

matias alias---moskillo


----------



## Guest

Que tal Mozquillo, bueno al parecer el problema esta en el acomodo de los diodos MUR, esta bien el que unas las terminales para formar un solo diodo, solo que debes fijarte para que lado dejas el catodo (K) y el anodo (A) al montarlo en el PCB, de alli que te este dando las tensiones "giradas" con referencia al plano, eso tambien le va afectar para que la resistencia de 1K, los diodos y hasta el optoacopaldor se dañen, ya que deben estar recibiendo el sentido correcto de polarizacion, revisa eso; aparte acabo de actualizar el pdf de la "ubicacion de los componentes", igual y te sirve un poco de guia.

Saludos.


----------



## menyto

Ola a todos,Luci tengo una duda mira es con respecto a las fuentes,ya tengo el material para iniciar mi prollecto,ya nadamas me falta consegir el integrado,pero la duda es con respecto a una fuente que encontre cuando estava buscando los nucleos,mira me rarece que es de un frigobar automotriz trabaja con 12vcd y entrega 35vca.y como conmutadores trae 2 darlinton matricula 2SD1525 le faltaria agregarle una etapa rectificadora pero la duda es que si lo instalo en el auto le puede meter ruido al amplificador o dime de fabor que me aconcejas puesto que quiero armar 2 smps.y de esta forma solo armaria 1.gracias cualquier comentario se los agradeseria.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    saludos.menyto-mexico


----------



## Guest

menyto dijo:
			
		

> Ola a todos,Luci tengo una duda mira es con respecto a las fuentes,ya tengo el material para iniciar mi prollecto,ya nadamas me falta consegir el integrado,pero la duda es con respecto a una fuente que encontre cuando estava buscando los nucleos,mira me rarece que es de un frigobar automotriz trabaja con 12vcd y entrega 35vca.y como conmutadores trae 2 darlinton matricula 2SD1525 le faltaria agregarle una etapa rectificadora pero la duda es que si lo instalo en el auto le puede meter ruido al amplificador o dime de fabor que me aconcejas puesto que quiero armar 2 smps.y de esta forma solo armaria 1.gracias cualquier comentario se los agradeseria.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    saludos.menyto-mexico



Pues seria cuestion de experimentar, nunca he vsito uan fuente de frigobar, erpo por al tension que entrega no creo que te pueda servir.


----------



## luisgrillo

oye lucyperrro, gracias por ese quiote de la tecnica para embobinar los transformadores, acavo de bobinar uno que tenia desbalagado y es el mas bonito que me ha salido jejeje.
creo que tambien me va a aumentar mas la eficiencia que como lo tenia.
aqui dejo unas fotos de mis 2 transformadores,
el primero no lo quiero desembobinar ya que por una extraña razon tengo una eficiencia de 79%, asi de feo omo lo ven y con un solo alambre por rama, obtuve muy buenos resultados de este amiguito.







			
				moskillo dijo:
			
		

> hola a todos, bueno mil gracias luci, te comento que hice el transformador como dijiste y me salio de 10, ahora me tira +-50v, todas estas pruebas sin los capacitores, bue, cuando los conecto con el optoacoplador no me doy cuenta ya que me fijo en el pdf la ubicacion de los capacitores y los sueldoy lo pruebo, con el resultado de que se me empiesan a calentar y a hinchar teniendo como salida una tension de +-10 v, lo que pasaba es que en la rama negativa de la fuente conecto el pin positivo dl capacitor lo mismo con la rama positiva de la fuente le conecto el pin negativo del capacitor, nose que paso, ya que la fotos de tu fuente luci, aparecen con los capacitores con esa polaridad, distinta a la mia, o sea donde avos te tira los +40, a mi me tira los -40 o sea al reves, por eso calentaron y se hincharon los condensadores (4700 uF/63v). al invertir los capacitores todo anda de 10, vah anduvo ya que regulaba incluso la tension hasta que se quemo en un rato la resistencia de 1k que esta arriba del zener de 30v, es normal esto de las tensiones inversas?, ya que de ahi no tengo ningun otro drama... ahi adjunto las imaagenes
> 
> matias alias---moskillo



oye amigo, yo que tu quito ese transformador y lo vuelvo  embobinar, estube haciendo varios experimentos con embobinados y los peores resultados los obtuve con el diseño que estas utilizando.

Ese de agarrar varios alambres y enrrollarlos asi y despues embobinarlos no tiene buena eficiencia.

Te recomiendo que agas mediciones de corrientes, consigue unos focos (bombillos) de los que se usan en los barcos, que puedesn ser de 12, 24, 36 o 48V, hay de diferentes wattages, y mides la corriente de entrada de tu fuente y con el diseño que te de menos corriente de entrada pues es el mejor que podras poner en tu fuente switching


----------



## tobyly

hola   como  estan  hace   unos  dias  comense a hacer la  fuente  y  me  surgio  un  problema y es  que  cuando le pongo una resistencia de 20 ohm  el voltaje cae a   casi  a  cero  , probe  cambiando la  bateria  y  sigui  igual cambien el  transformador y  continual   igual ,  aqui  les  dejo el esquematico  que  yo  hice y  el pcb  , porfabor  ayudenme con alguna  sugerencia  que  ya no se  que  hacer ,


----------



## tobyly

aaaahhh   c  me  olvidava tambien  cuando le pongo la  resistencia  de 20 ohm  se calienta mas de lo normal el sg3525 , por  fabor sugerencias  y  gracias , aqui les dejo  las  foto  del circuito .


----------



## Guest

La idea va bien, solo que en tu diseño te faltaria corregir ciertas cosas, entre ellas un driver de salida en conjunto con el SG3525 para alimentar tantos transistores; la retroalimentacion no tiene punto de referencia para cerrar el circuito, una tierra o algo, asi nunca podras controlar la tension de salida; con respecto al PCB en las fotos se ve que no aislaste los transistores, ok no exsite ningun problema, pero, se puede apreciar que el corte del aluminio pega en la parte baja y eso te va causar problemas.

saludos.


----------



## mana1612

Hola colegas, este es el tercer mensaje que escribo (el primero fue precentarme).
No he leído del todo este post ya que es bastante largo y me interesa mucho el tema de las SMPS y todo lo que es electrónica de potencia.
 Ya he contruido una potencia para auto  (en cuanto consiga camara les paso fotos) y lo que quiero es aportar mi experiencia y ayudar en todo lo que este a mi alcance, sin menospreciar el gran aporte que ha dado Luciperro, que a mi también me a sido de gran ayuda.
Por lo que veo en general el problema que tenemos todos es con el transformador de echo yo lo tube.
Conseguí un toroide en una tienda de electronica grande pero de muy mala calidad, calentaba mucho, y di en la tecla con un yugo de un televisor de 20' esto es mas facil conseguir y creanme que funciona, a mi me funciono, esta potencia no se exactamente cuanto entrega pero segun el diseño son unos 200w rms conectando en puente un parlante de 8 Ω y el woofer que le puse es de 15' 500w 8 Ω y creanme que retumba todo y en mi auto parece que se salía la luneta.
Del diseño que adjunto no es tal cual al que yo hice obvie la etapa del preamp. y obviamente rediseñé toda el PCB para los tamaños de placa, disipadores y componentes que disponía.


----------



## tobyly

Gracias a  todos  pero  lo  de  la  tierra para  controlar el voltaje  ya  me  había  dado cuenta y  se  la  puse  se me  había  olvidado  decirlo , y con respecto  a  el  driver solo  puse  todo  esos  mosfet en  el  diagrama  por  ponerlo  , pero  en  el pcb  le  puse  solo  4   así  que   creo  que  debería funcionar y  lo  del  aluminio también  pensé en  eso  solo  lo puse  asi para evitar que probando se me  quemaran , pero  no pegan , y gracias por  responderme , sigan diciendo  que mas puedo hacer por fabor  y  gracias de nuevo. Luciperro ya le puse el driver de control con para controlar los transistores pero aun asi se sigue cayendo el voltaje de salida.


----------



## Rock-R

Perdón, es normal que la tensión suba un poco lenta? o depende de la frecuencia?...
Tengo la fuente lista con un amplificador de 130W, y tengo que ponerle un retardo de encendido para los parlantes, creo que tarda como 3 segundos para que funcione bien, y despues, sin problemas,...

Acá les muestro mi SMPS con un amplificador de 130W...
















Que amplificador me aconsejan para ésta fuente?...


----------



## Guest

tobyly dijo:
			
		

> luciperro   y ale puse el driver de control con para controlar los transistores pero  aun   asi  se  sigue  callendo  el voltaje de  salida



La resistencia de 15R se la estas colocando como carga ala tension final?, si es asi; es una carga muy"pesada" ya que el consumo de corriente se incrementa en exeso, pero yo te sugeriria que antes de que regules la tension, hagas algunas mediciones a tu diseño, como ver las formas de onda en el circuito y en las "Gate" de los mosfet, revisar tensiones y asi darte cuenta si esta dentro de los parametros del diseño que tu planteaste.

Saludos.


----------



## Guest

Rock-R dijo:
			
		

> Perdon, es normal que la tensión suba un poco lenta? o depende de la frecuencia?...
> Tengo la fuente lista con un amplificador de 130W, y tengo que ponerle un retardo de encendido para los parlantes, creo que tarda como 3 segundos para que funcione bien, y despues, sin problemas,...



La fuente va aumentando la tension poco a poco, esto es a causa de que tiene el control de "Softstart" del pin8 del SG3525, variando el valor del capacitor se altera el tiempo para que llegue a la tension deseada.
A la fuente puedes ponerle el amplificador que soporte, entrega (segun yo) 350W efectivos con una tension de +-50VDC y alcanza perfectamente para alimentar un amplificador de 100W estereo.


----------



## Rock-R

> *moskillo escribió:*
> __________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> Hola rock-r como estas che. te quedo muy buena esa switch che. te comento que yo ya la hice, y estoy alimentando un amplificador de 200 watt en 4 ohm, clase d, en version stereo, pero me calienta bastante el nucleo de ferrita, ya que no consegui del tamaño como el tuyo, una pregunta, ese amplificador que montaste con la smps, es el de 130 watt de aries verdad? es muy conocido, y yo tengo tmb 2 de esos, vos lo montaste en version stereo, o mono, que potencia notaste, ya que ese es para 8 ohm, calienta, comentame que tal tira. ya que como te dije tengo 2 de esos, y querria probar. bue saludos...
> 
> matias alias---moskillo


[/color]

Si, son los de aries queria ponerles los modulos que salen en esta pag.: http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/downloads/amp400wt8.pdf
con respecto al amplificador, por ahora esta con un solo canal, digamos que esta en prueba, si pasa, le mando el otro canal, 
El problema es que no lo puedo poner en pente, y es el unico que tenia a mano para probar...
Por lo que me decis de que estas alimentando un apli de 200W en 4 ohm.. algo haci, seguro que te pide, por lo menos,
450W, y en ese caso estas muy jugado, la estarias forzando mucho a la fuente...
pero igual, si podes, mandale mas alambre al núcleo...



> *menyto escribió:*
> __________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> Hola rock-r se ve muy interesante tu prillecto yo apenas estoy armando mi fuente pero me gustaria que me enviaras tu información me gustaria provar con ese amp. yo la voy a utilizar con un amp. de 70wts. y me gustaria probarla con ese de 130wts te lo agradesco saludos



Si haces referencia al circuito del modulo de 130W, esta dando vueltas por aca... https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about13096.html


----------



## moskillo

mana1612 dijo:
			
		

> Hola amigos,
> Muy bueno lo tuyo Rock-R.
> Moskillo, yo estuve buscando algun modulo amplificador clase D, pero todos los que encuentro llevan IC muy dificil de conseguir, me gustaria ver tu amplificador clase D.
> gracias.



hola te comento que el circuito del amplificador class d, mosfet, lo consegui en este mismo foro, nose de que parte eres pero aca en tucuman argentina consegui todo para este amplificador, usa el integrado tl 074, superconocido por sus incontables aplicaciones, sin mas bla te paso el link aca https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about27233.html
y ahi un par de fotos con la switch, te comento no esta terminado pero lo probe en un auto y la verdad que revienta que da miedo, por ahora no consegui el nucleo de elemon, de 58 mm de diametro externo (4518162, en codigo elemon), solo tengo un nucleo pequeño pero ahun asi grita muy fuerte, ya sabes si tens alguna duda sobre este amplificador me mandas un privado, y te ayudo sin problemas, asi lo hice yo tmb. aca un par de fotos. saludos

matias alias---moskillo


----------



## Rock-R

Haci como lo termine, se me fue...
Lo vendi en 300$pesos, no si sea mucho o poco, pero me gaste 90$ en la fuente(todo nuevo) y 80$ en el gabinete...
todo lo demas, lo tenia tirado..
Las ultimas fotos:::
















YouTube - SMPS + 130W

Ahora voy por el proximo SMPS!...


----------



## luisgrillo

que el n30  tiene un Bmax mucho mayor que el del N27, asi que puedes almacenar mas energia en el nucle, quiere decir que puedes hacer mas potente tu fuente con el mismo tamaño del nucleo, claro que tienes que aumentar el area transversal del cobre para mayor corriente


----------



## mana1612

Hola colegas,
En este mismo post un poco mas atrás les comentaba de otra alternativa para el transformador de estas  SMPS, este es la potencia que hice y si alcanzan a apreciar en las fotos el transformador es un yugo de un televisor de 20”.


----------



## LUKAS1

luisgrillo,ya concluiste con el proyecto?o todavia nada de nada?


te hago una pregunta,ya que mas atras respondiste sobre el nucleo de ferrite....con el tema de hacerlo pedir con ELEMON,hay dos nucleos casi de la misma medida(FE4518162 TOROIDE  CF195  58x40x17,6 $USD 4,967)Éste es 1,y el otro es (FE4518160 TOROIDE  N30  58,3x40,8x17,6 $USD 11,437);Mira la diferencia de precio,una diferencia de 6 dólares..la verdad que bastante....seguro que el de mas valor debe ser mas polenta....pero quiero saber especificamente cual es la diferencia....ahi te lo vuelvo a dejar al linck de los nucleos de ferrite que vende ELEMON.
http://200.117.251.27/elemon/catalogos/Ferrites/Toroides de Ferrite.pdf

saludos.


lukas--Argentina.


----------



## luisgrillo

Pues la única diferencia es el materia on el que estan construidos, uno es N27 y el otro es N30. Esto quiere decir que el n27 se te satura con menos flujo magnetico que el n30, esto quiere decir que puedes almacenar mas potencia en el nucleo n30, y por lo tanto, con el mismo tamaño del nucleo pero con diferente composición del mismo, tendras mas potencia, pero yo te recomiendo que compres el n27, amenos que quieras hacer una fuente con mucha pero mucha potencia.

Pero también recuerda que entre mas frecuencia mayor son las pérdidas en el nucleo y en el cobre. tienes que encontrar una frecuencia óptima, en la cual puedas sacarle la mayor potencia al nucleo y minimizar las perdidas en el cobre e inductancia de dispersion.


----------



## unleased!

Es la máxima potencia que puede manejar el núcleo sin saturarse a una cierta frecuencia. Los núcleos que usó luciperro dan su máximo desempeño cuando se le hace oscilar a 30Khz debido a las características que tiene, pero no todos los núcleos son iguales. Por ejemplo, aquí está el enlace del datasheet del núcleo que pienso usar yo:
http://www.e-merchan.com/pub/feetd34c14.pdf
Es el ETD49C20. La máxima potencia que puede manejar el núcleo es de 640W haciendolo funcionar a 100khz por lo que yo tengo que regular la frecuencia del sg3525 hasta los 200khz. Si lo hago funcionar a menor frecuencia me funcionará sin problemas pero no podrá manejar tanta potencia. Si hago que oscile a mayor frecuencia entonces se saturará. Tu núcleo te llega para una potencia de 400W. También juan romero posteó todas las fórmulas para el calculo de fuente smps en este post por si te interesa:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about14564.html


			
				luisgrillo dijo:
			
		

> pero tambien recuerda que entre mas frecuencia mayor son las perdidas en el nucleo y *en el cobre*.


 Se pueden usar varios hilos de sección muy pequeña en paralelo para disminuir las pérdidas por el efecto skin.  
Saludos.


----------



## LUKAS1

Se pueden usar varios hilos de sección muy pequeña en paralelo para disminuir las pérdidas por el efecto skin. Wink
Exacto,asi leí por ahi sobre eso y es verdad...muchisima mas eficiencia en la hora de hacerla andar a la potencia...no es lo mismo poner menos alambres de cobre en paralelo de mayor seccion,porque es alli donde obtenemos el famoso efecto skin.

toda la razon ahi.

alguien sabe donde pueda conseguir algun gabinete para audiocar,para que lo monte en uno de ellos.ya sea en su provincia o en otro lugar y si se podra hacerlo pedir o algo asi....si es que si se puede averiguar precios o algo,seria de mucha ayuda...

gracias ,saludos--lukas


----------



## naldonahuel

Hola gente ! bueno aca les muestro unas fotitos de la mia, todavia me faltan conseguir los diodos mur pero en breve estará en funcionamiento , le puse 2 transformadores de ferrite en paralelo  por las dudas que no me de la corriente ya que es para mover una potencia mosfet de 170 rms  stereo sobre 4Ω


----------



## luisgrillo

naldonahuel dijo:
			
		

> Hola gente ! bueno aca les muestro unas fotitos de la mia, todavia me faltan conseguir los diodos mur pero en breve estará en funcionamiento , le puse 2 transformadores de ferrite en paralelo  por las dudas que no me de la corriente ya que es para mover una potencia mosfet de 170 rms  stereo sobre 4Ω




Amigo, vas a hacer un desastre por los 2 transformadores en paralelo, por mas que quieras no te dara exactamente el mismo voltage uno que otro.

Por ejemplo si uno te da 45V el otro te puede dar 45.3V, esos 0.3V donde crees que quedaran?

Pues en el alambre que conecta un transformador con el otro, supon que el alambre tiene una resistencia de .001 ohms, por el cual va a circular una corriente inmensa.

I = V / R.     I = 0.3 / .001 = 300 Amperes.

Como tu fuente no es capaz de entregar y soportar esa corriente lo que hara es destruirse.

Puedes poner en paralelo los la salida pero ya rectificada, despues de los diodos MUR.

Otra opcion es que unas los 2 nucleos y embobines los 2 como si fuera uno solo.


----------



## hazard_1998

luisgrillo dijo:
			
		

> naldonahuel dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola gente ! bueno aca les muestro unas fotitos de la mia, todavia me faltan conseguir los diodos mur pero en breve estará en funcionamiento , le puse 2 transformadores de ferrite en paralelo  por las dudas que no me de la corriente ya que es para mover una potencia mosfet de 170 rms  stereo sobre 4Ω
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amigo, vas a hacer un desastre por los 2 transformadores en paralelo, por mas que quieras no te dara exactamente el mismo voltage uno que otro.
> 
> Por ejemplo si uno te da 45V el otro te puede dar 45.3V, esos 0.3V donde crees que quedaran?
> 
> Pues en el alambre que conecta un transformador con el otro, supon que el alambre tiene una resistencia de .001 ohms, por el cual va a circular una corriente inmensa.
> 
> I = V / R.     I = 0.3 / .001 = 300 Amperes.
> 
> Como tu fuente no es capaz de entregar y soportar esa corriente lo que hara es destruirse.
> 
> Puedes poner en paralelo los la salida pero ya rectificada, despues de los diodos MUR.
> 
> Otra opcion es que unas los 2 nucleos y embobines los 2 como si fuera uno solo.
Hacer clic para expandir...




bueno, antes que nada, tenes y no tenes razon luisgrillo, por un lado no tendras 1 miliohm de resistencia en tu bobinado secundario, sera mas alto (mucho mas, aca manda el efecto skin) por otro lado, esa diferencia de tension se dara unicamente si estan bobinados de manera distinta, y a lo sumo quedara limitada por el flujo disperso de ambos transformadores.

igualmente es mucho mas sano hacer un solo transformador, y si no se puede (complejidad de bobinar muchos alambres juntos) lo mejor es hacer 2 transformadores, con sus primarios en paralelo y sus secundarios en serie, de esa manera en el secundario haces la mitad de las espiras en cada transformador, y le pones el doble de alambre.


----------



## luisgrillo

Gracias por corregir hazard.

Tengo una pregunta, que son los parametros Al y µe?


----------



## hazard_1998

Al es el factor de autoinductancia, esta dado en nH y es la inductancia que representa una espira en dicho nucleo, como la relacion de inductancias es el cuadrado de la relacion de espiras, para calcular L se hace Al x N^2

el µe es la permeabilidad efectiva, y depende de la temperatura del nucleo y la densidad de flujo. el valor es N veces la permeabilidad del vacio.


----------



## naldonahuel

Hola gente! 

Bueno .. les comento que terminé la fuente , pero con algunos problemitas que espero , me puedan ayudar a solucionar.
En primer lugar desconecté(pero todabía no retiré de la placa) uno de los dos transformadores que en un momento pense poner en paralelo; quedando asi uno solo .

El mayor problema que tengo es que no logro regular la tensión de salida , la cual es de 80 vcc +/- , y se quema el preset y la resistencia de 1 k que está entre -vcc y la pata 2 del octoacoplado .
Lo que paso en primer momento es que me quedo invertido en la placa el + y el - (seguramente error mio al conectar los mur) ¿Puede ser que por esto se hayan quemado los zener y/o el octoacoplado?
Quiero aclarar  que cuando me di cuenta que estaba alrevez +vcc y -vcc  inmediatamente invertí la hubicación de los zener y la resistencia..
Tambien aclaro que no conseguí 1n4753 y en su lugar puse 1n4752, tambien no consegui los mur 1520 y en su lugar puse mur1650 (que son diodos dobles pero tambien de alta velocidad) uniendoles las patas 1 y 3 .
Y los capasitores de 4700 uf de 63 v que estan a la salida uno de los dos es de 50v y el otro si, es de 63v .. espero que me puedan dar una mano con esto..
Desde ya muchas gracias..

Adjunto fotos y el pcb




[/url]


----------



## naldonahuel

ola muchachos ! les comento que solucione el problema , era el transistor optoacoplado nada mas, ya lo prove y la tensión se puede regular de +/- 45 a +/- 80 ¡espectcular!
Lo unico que me queda por provar es la potencia que entrega para ver si me hace falta colocar otro transformador con el primario en paralelo y el secundario en serie como me habían comentado ... lo que necesito que me confirmen es si como esta en el dibujo esta bien ... desde ya muchas gracias!

Luciperro Sos Un Groso!  

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Guest

naldonahuel dijo:
			
		

> ola muchachos ! les comento que solucione el problema , era el transistor optoacoplado nada mas, ya lo prove y la tensión se puede regular de +/- 45 a +/- 80 ¡espectcular!
> Lo unico que me queda por provar es la potencia que entrega para ver si me hace falta colocar otro transformador con el primario en paralelo y el secundario en serie como me habían comentado ... lo que necesito que me confirmen es si como esta en el dibujo esta bien ... desde ya muchas gracias!
> 
> Luciperro Sos Un Groso!
> 
> Muchas gracias!



La configuracion que propones, en teoria es correcta; seria cuestion de ponerla en funcionamiento y ver que resultados obtienes.

Saludos.


----------



## naldonahuel

Hola.. bueno .. les comento lo que hice .. retoqué las  soldaduras , controle el transformador y las bobinas y aparentemente esta todo bien.. pero probé  con una lámpara de 75w 220v y  se quemo el fusible de 30 A de la alimentación a la fuente! , cosa que ya había probado y lo encendía bien sin variar la tensión.. la verdad que ya no se que hacer.. 

En el octoacoplado.. la tención que llega entre las patas 1 y 2 tiene que variar moviendo el preset? entre que valores ?  el valor que me da a mi es fijo ..

La tensión de salida sin el optoacoplado entre punta y punta es de 136v y con el optoacoplado es de 66v

Las pruebas las estoy realizando con una batería de coche nueva de 65A ..

Desde ya mil gracias por las respuestas


----------



## RaFFa

naldonahuel dijo:
			
		

> Hola.. bueno .. les comento lo que hice .. retoqué las  soldaduras , controle el transformador y las bobinas y aparentemente esta todo bien.. pero probé  con una lámpara de 75w 220v y  se quemo el fusible de 30 A de la alimentación a la fuente! , cosa que ya había probado y lo encendía bien sin variar la tensión.. la verdad que ya no se que hacer..
> 
> En el octoacoplado.. la tención que llega entre las patas 1 y 2 tiene que variar moviendo el preset? entre que valores ?  el valor que me da a mi es fijo ..
> 
> La tensión de salida sin el optoacoplado entre punta y punta es de 136v y con el optoacoplado es de 66v
> 
> Las pruebas las estoy realizando con una batería de coche nueva de 65A ..
> 
> Desde ya mil gracias por las respuestas



Hola amigo.....la tension en el diodo led del optoacoplador tiene que variar de 0 a 1.5v,y la tension entre la union colector-emisor del transistor optoacoplado tiene que variar entre 2.5 y 0v. si dices que la tension en el diodo led del opto siempre esta estable... te recomendaria que midieses el opto al completo y si aun asi esta bien....te recomendaria que consiguieses un par de zeners de 36v para sustituirlos por los tuyos.Un saludo..


Pd: ya solucione el problema de la realimentacion que dije que tenia anteriormente, era el diodo led del opto que tenia una fuga pequeñisima que solo podia medir con el polimetro en la posicion de 2MΩ....Ahora regula desde +-8V hasta todo lo que da que en este caso es +-64V


----------



## elsaba

Gente!, como estan?

A ver si comprendí todo lo referido a transformador:

T1: el FE4518162 (de elemon) diametro: 58mm ext, 40mm int.     U otro nucleo de diametro: 50mm int., 60mm ext
Primario: 4+4 de 1.15 mm (8 alambres)
Secundario: 22+22 de 0.64mm (12 alambres), se puede hacer del mismo diametro que el primario (1.15mm), haciendolo tambien de 8 alambres???

L1: el FE4518152  diametro: 36mm ext, 23mm int.     4 alambres, de 1.15mm, 6 vueltas
L2A, L2B: el FE4518145  diametro: 25mm ext, 15mm int.      1 alambre, de 1.45mm, 35 vueltas

Es correcto esto?


Cuanto les salio armarla, con los precios de este momento ?  

Gracias!  

         Saludos


----------



## ojosverdes

Bueno, buenas noches a todos, despues de leerme las 30paginitas de esta fuente, que gracias a dios tenemos a Luciperro, me he encontrado con dos nucleos de ferrita de una fuentes de pc viejas, y un toroide de aproximadamente 3.8cm de diametro exterior y unos 2cm de diametro interior, bueno les cuento, cuanto quise desarmar los trasformadores los empeze a cortar por enmedio, y en uno le corto la laminita    que algunos usaron, del coraje fui al baño, y cuando regrese mi hermanita la habia tirado  :x , y  lo rompio, me dispuse a abrir el otro pero tambien me chingue la laminita, igual estaba viendo aplicandoles calor con una pistola, para ver si se derrite, algunas sugerencias para abrirlo?, mañana mismo voy por un toroide mas grande que el que encontre, para empezar a armarlo, otra duda solo consigo SG3524N, en vez del  SG3525AN, que se requiere pero por lo que le eche el vistazo al datasheet, ami me parecen casi indenticos solo varian segun yo, por el voltaje y la frecuencia, pero ustedes que opinan?, bueno es todo les dejo las fotos.


----------



## Rock-R

Acabo de terminar (eso creo) definitivamente el apmplificador que ya he vendido..faltaba el filtro pasa bajos
una pequeña muestra:
YouTube - SMPS + 130W  (terminado)
vean las variaciones de tension cuando hace los bajos(a los 2.55m del video) , 
 ¿Es normal? (es algo que no me quedo muy claro)...


----------



## broko

revise todas las pistas minuciosamente antes de postear, estan mu bien, inclusive me heche casi un rollo entero de estaño para reforzar el consumo, el consumo aprox que debo asumir que es el rele, con el ventilador mas la corriente que circula por los fet (sin oscilar) son 110 mili amperes! (a todo esto tengo conectado 1 ventilador al remoto)
gran detalle por eso, tienes razon interprete mal el valor de las 4 resistencias
las cambiare y te cuento como me va


----------



## Fogonazo

broko dijo:
			
		

> revise todas las pistas minuciosamente antes de postear, estan mu bien, inclusive me heche casi un rollo entero de estaño para reforzar el consumo, el consumo aprox que debo asumir que es el rele, con el ventilador mas la corriente que circula por los fet (sin oscilar) son 110 mili amperes! (a todo esto tengo conectado 1 ventilador al remoto)
> gran detalle por eso, tienes razon interprete mal el valor de las 4 resistencias
> las cambiare y te cuento como me va


Antes de colocar los MOSFET O conectarlos, verifica que el IC oscile y mande a las gate´S de los MOSFET la tensión pulsante correspondiente, si no aparece, el problema esta por allí.


----------



## broko

te cuento, que cambie las resistencias , puse el nucleo teroidal que viste y los rsultados fueron totalmente positivos, los mosfet empezaron a oscilar a 38.7 KHZ respuesta muy buena para el nucleo, la minima tension que entrega la fuente ajustandola con el trimpos es de +-43.68 y la max es de +-47.7 volts, notable, la temperatura de los fets es normal y se mantiene bastante bien con el ventilador
ahora mi pregunta es la siguente con tiempo le puse harto estaño a todas las pistas para reforzar el consumo formando cerros de estaños en todo el impreso, mi pregunta es que con el nucleo toroidal que ves , es aproximadamente del porte de la palma de la mano podre alcanzar unos 500 wwatts?(claro reforzando con unos 10 alambres, el primario esta reforzado con 20 alambres , a pesar de los 20 alambres agarra bastante temperatura el toroide) Son IRFZ48 los usados..creo que si revisas http://www.digikey.com/ y buscas el "IRFZ48V-ND" ese mosfet da aprox 150 watts, el irfz48n da 92 watts gracias por la ayuda, 

la fuente sin carga tiene un consumo de 3 amperes...sera mucho para no tener carga?
saludos


----------



## johan

broko dijo:
			
		

> Bueno Luciperro
> arme tu fuente SMPS Puse los IRFZ48N
> lo arme todo segun la foto, probe el toroide que ves un poco mas abajo el primario tiene llas 4 vueltas + 4 vueltas
> para no perder tanto cobre el segundario le puse las 44 vueltas (22 x 2 vueltas)
> despues le puse el transformador de ferrita que ves ensamblado en el integrado y nada..
> (manteniendo la relacion de las vueltas..que puede ser?
> gracias por la ayuda
> le puse poco amperaje ya que con el cobre que tengo queiro darle la tension desada segun las vueltas
> el tema es que no hace nada esta fuente de poder
> con un tester probe la frecuencia de los irfz y marca 0 Hz, siendo que en una fuente
> de auto que tenia irfz44n probe con el mismo tester y aprox marcaba 45 Khz..eso esta bien
> para el smps..use los materiales tal cual salen en el esquematico del la version 1.5 que tienes publicada
> en el foro
> en ves del SG3525AN
> use el KA3525 segun los datasheet las prestaciones son casi identicas
> eso influye en algo?
> bueno me gustaria hacer que la fuente parta la probe con baterias de 12 volt nada
> solo enciende el ventilador que lo conecte al rele del remoto dam...
> 
> 
> aca publico lo armado
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias por los datos





una pregunta a esa fuente se le podriaa poner mas mofet en la potencia para algo mas fuerte?


----------



## broko

claro, si ves que cada disipador tiene 3 mosfet (cada una es una etapa para el toroide, si pones 6 mosfet en cada estapa) es decir un total de 12 mosfet , y te podra rendir unos 500 watts..ahora bien necesitaras una bateria mas o menos grotesca o de 100 amperes, ya que si multiplicas los 12 volts  * 42 amperes  obtienes 504 watts! es mucho consumo te dire...(yo pienso es poner 6 mosfet mas y unirlos al impreso con cables y de esta manera no tenga que reacer el impreso), refuerzas el impreso con estaño (del grueso para que te rinda mas cantidad) y refuerzas los alambres del toroide en vez de poner 8 alambres en el primario, le puse 20 alambres en el primario, como veras el secundario del toroide se ve pobre en relacion al primario, pero eso lo hice asi porque estaba haciendo unas pruebas de voltaje, cosa que recien probe y obtube 132.4 volts, podrias llegar a las 180! si quieres , claro le tube que dar 60 espiras (30 espiras x 30 espiras) al secundario, pienso en poner unos 15 alambres en el secundario para reforzar la saluda, bueno toma esos datos la fuente de luciperro esta muy buena en verdad


----------



## Rock-R

johan dijo:
			
		

> una pregunta a esa fuente se le podriaa poner mas mofet en la potencia para algo mas fuerte?


Si le podes colocar mas mosfet, en ese caso, tendrias que ser un rediseñar el pcb, por comodidad de los componentes.
En el mensaje #164,(https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...hing-mode-power-supply-12vdc-3251/index9.html) el amigo pato rediseño su fuente con 12 mosfet...


----------



## maravillasaudio

segun los calculos que e echo me sale  que el primario deveria ser de 120 vueltas de arrollamiento  en dos  osease  120vueltas +120 vueltas mas por primario.
y suponiendo pa sacar  100v+100v  serian 48 vueltas de secundario por cada simetria en alterna.......
que alguien diga si cree que estoy en lo cierto.

perdonarme el post anterior es pa el smps de 220 v no el de 12v  gracias


----------



## Rock-R

Hace un par de dias, terminé mi segunda fuente, un par de fotos : (me falta el filtro pasa-bajos, y los detalles)


----------



## broko

Primero que todo quiero darle las gracias a luciperro por su fuente
esta muy notable les quiero comentar lo siguiente
como veran en las dos primeras fotos, use un nucleo toroidal
claro lo bobine y perfecto la fuente (SIN CARGAR) es decir sin estar conectada a los amplificador tenia un consumo de 3.45 amperes, cosa que note rara, ya perfecto lo conecte al amplificador ningun drama, luego fui investigando y claro tenia mucha perdida de potencia, entonces me di cuenta que el nucleo no era de FERRITA SINO QUE ERA UN TOROIDE DE METAL, entonces me dicuenta que los amplificadores jamas me iban a entregar los 400 rms que necesitaba.

asi que por esas casualidades de la vida me consegui un transformador de ferrita
tipo EE55 y por lo que decia las caracteristicas a 100khz rinde 1000 Watts de potencia aprox a 50 khz rinde 650 watts de potencia, asi que bueno hice las preubas con la difernaica que embobine el primario (4+4) con mucha paciencia con 15 alambres por tap, con la tecnica que elimina el rizado, es decir que quedara bien liso y aplastado la bobinada, el segundario lo hice con 8 alambres, con 30 + 30 vueltas, ahora lo que me sorprendio fue el voltaje maximo entregado con una entrada de 14.9 volts que fueron +-92 volts!, mucho voltaje , mucha potencia!!
ahora los mosfet que use son los IRFZ48NPBF-ND, que los encargue de http://www.digikey.com, estos rinden 130 watts cada uno, ahora le agregare un agregado de 5 mosfet por lado, para que rinda 650 watts, y se los compruebo que lo rinde, lo tube para entregarme esa potencia a raiz de 12 - 14.9 volts use un transformador de microonda, que lo embonine con alambre para las casas, yo creo que rinde aprox unos 50 ampres, (bastante potencia), asi que amigos CERCIORENSE QUE EL NUCLEO SEA DE FERRITA
la fuente entregando +- 66 volts (es decir 132 volts) por lado deberia tener un consumo (sin carga) de 0.62 amperes (experiencia laboratorio) y a +-92 volts consume 0.80 amperes, asi que ustedes deduscan que un nucleo metal tiene mucha perdida!!

la pregunta que tengo es como aumento la frecuencia del sg3525, ya ke estado sin carga es de 38.5 khz y me gustaria aumentar la frec a 50 khz???
como lo hago para aumentar la frec, espero que la información. que les di le sirva y gracias x todo comunidad


----------



## Rock-R

broko dijo:
			
		

> como aumento la frecuencia del sg3525


veras, tengo entendido que la frecuencia es controlada por el opto-acoplador (4n35) y el preset de 10k,si aumentas la frecuencia, aumentas la tension...
experimenta con varios opto-acopladores, (yo use el MOC3020)
saludos, pero creo que lo que queres es aumentar la frecuencia sin subir la tension para que trabaje mas descansado, si es así, creo que vas a tener que retocar la bobina...





			
				Guest dijo:
			
		

> :-?::: Luciperro, que paso con tigo??? Desapareciste despues del cambio del foro!!!


----------



## RaFFa

buenas a todos. yo arme la fuente y la verdad que funciona de lujo,le hice algunas pequeñas modificaciones en el secundario. pero tengo una preguntita, resulta que cuando pongo la fuente en el coche con un amplificador de 100w con su filtro pasa bajos se escucha el ruido de las bujias, de primer momento le cambie la bobina del primario (l1) por la que pasan los 12v y le puse una de fuente de pc que tenia nucleo de ferrita y muchas vueltas (alrededor de 30vueltas) con un hilo grueso (1.5mm), pero sigue igual. que bobina le puedo poner?

PD: los cables de entrada del amplificador no pueden ser ya que probe desconectandolos y tambien lo hace.

Un saludo


----------



## Rock-R

RaFFa dijo:
			
		

> buenas a todos. yo arme la fuente y la verdad que funciona de lujo,le hice algunas pequeñas modificaciones en el secundario. pero tengo una preguntita, resulta que cuando pongo la fuente en el coche con un amplificador de 100w con su filtro pasa bajos se escucha el ruido de las bujias, de primer momento le cambie la bobina del primario (l1) por la que pasan los 12v y le puse una de fuente de pc que tenia nucleo de ferrita y muchas vueltas (alrededor de 30vueltas) con un hilo grueso (1.5mm), pero sigue igual. que bobina le puedo poner?



Colocaste bobinas en la salida de la fuente? ¿con que numero de vueltas?
A mi me paso lo mismo y lo solusione colocandole esas bobinas (L2A y L2B)
PD:::Recorda que la masa de  el chasis del auto "NO" es la misma que la del amplificador...
Suerte...


----------



## zopilote

RaFFa dijo:


> buenas a todos. yo arme la fuente y la verdad que funciona de lujo,le hice algunas pequeñas modificaciones en el secundario. pero tengo una preguntita, resulta que cuando pongo la fuente en el coche con un amplificador de 100w con su filtro pasa bajos se escucha el ruido de las bujias
> 
> PD: los cables de entrada del amplificador no pueden ser ya que probe desconectandolos y tambien lo hace.
> 
> Un saludo


 Un método es aumentando la frecuencia de tu fuente, dinos cuanto son la Ct y Rt, prueba bajando el valor de Rt y si aun no puedes borrar ese ruido, usa este preamplificador,

Etolipoz


----------



## RaFFa

Para Rock-R:  Las bobinas en el secundario de la fuente son somo las que indicaba el esquematico, y no te preocupes que las masas no estan mezcladas.

Para zopilote:  La resistencia y el condensador que fijan la frecuencia de oscilación de el integrado son los mismos que especifica el esquematico...

PD: proximamente le hare unas fotos a la fuente y comentan que pude hacer mal...

Gracias por adelantado. Un saludo.


----------



## Diego_eliasv

Hola a todos!! les cuento q estoy armando esta fuente, muy de a poco a raiz de los pocos tiempos disponibles q tengo. Pero bueno, el tema es q la empece a probar y encontre un problemita....

Sucede q cuando la conecto, el voltaje de salida sube hasta casi 42 por rama, q es el valor q deseo. Ahora el tema es q apenas le coloco una pequeña carga, el voltaje de salida cae a 2V aproximadamente. Retiro la carga y el voltaje vuelve a subir hasta los 42V. Los fet no calientan practicamente, asi q no se si sera el SG q esta fallando o q.... Desde ya les agradeceria en lo q me puedan ayudar. Saludos a todos!!!


----------



## RaFFa

suena a problema de realimentación... revisa todo lo relacionado con la realimentación: optoacoplador,diodos zener,verifica si alguna pista esta partida o junta.

Un saludo


----------



## Diego_eliasv

Hola raffa! gracias por contestarme. Te cuento que a falta de osciloscopio conecte un led a la compuerta de los FET, y se puede observar como varia la intensidad luminica en funcion de la tension de salida. Cuando esta en vacio, sin carga el led esta casi apagado, lo q implicaria q no hay mudulacion a raiz que la tension de salida es estable. Cuando le coloco la carga q es una resistencia de 150 ohms, la tension cae como lo dije, pero se observa como aumenta la intensidad del LED indicando q estaria aumentando la mudulacion para compensar la caida de tension, pero mientras este la carga conectada a la salida, la tension no sube de los 2V. Y como comente anteriormente los fet no calientan. Me quedaria revisar mas cuidadosamente el PCB, pero me tiene muy desconsertado esta falla. Desde ya gracias por tu tiempo, saludos!!


----------



## Rock-R

Diego_eliasv dijo:
			
		

> hola raffa. Lo estoy probando con una fuente mia de 12 v y esta entregando unos 3A. Sera ese el problema? probare con otra fuente si es necesario. Gracias por tu ayuda.



Recomendacion, hace las pruebas en una bateria y con cables de alimentacion un poco exajerados,
Ayer medi el consumo de una de las fuentes que arme y fueron los siguientes:
En pleno encendido: llega a 8A con carga y 3A sin carga.
En reposo, luego del encendido: 0.78A con carga y 0.76A sin carga
A maxima potencia: 12A antes de la saturacion de la etapa de potencia .

:::Cuando digo "carga", ago referencia a la salida de parlante del amplificador...

Saludos


----------



## Diego_eliasv

Hola Rock-r, gracias por tu ayuda. Voy a probarla con una fuente de unos 12A a ver si asi se sulociona algo el problema, xq por ahora no dispongo de ninguna bateria para probar. Si soy de Carrodilla, cualquier cosa estamos en contacto por MP. Saludos y gracias de nuevo!!!


----------



## CAYSER

Hola gente del foro , subo el video de como va realizándose el proyecto , espero les guste y pronto subiré mas imágenes de la realización del amplificador para el auto,espero sepan entender por que aun faltan soldar algunos componentes en la placa pcb,pero bueno es por motivo de no contar con mucho tiempo disponible ,pero ya casi esta listo para las pruebas necesarias .






Así es amigo Rock-R,pues espero que en verdad les guste , es simplemente una nueva idea de presentación o frescura de empaque para el proyecto de audio en el auto, ya les subiré las demas fotos.

Y solo el diseño del gabinete pues es my idea de como variar ,(digamos dar una presentación de tipo profesional)  y el resto de la carcaza (gabinete o armazón) está echa el resto en metal quedando simplemente en la parte de arriba en una tapa de acrilico transparente ,asi se podra observar los componentes y la luz color azul del los leds,y los controles se ubicaran aun costado ,bueno ya subire mas fotos amigos . 

Saludos gente del foro de electronica ,para una mejor idea de como quedara terminado la caja o gabinete del amplificador para el automovil,espero les guste y haber si aporto o colaboro por lo menos con alguna idea de como hacerlo uno mismo el gabinete de nuestro proyecto,saludos y gracias amigos rock-k y luciperro.


----------



## vaco_802808

Hola a todos de nuevo por éste gran foro ya está funcionando mi  fuente con un amplificador 100+100w , solo una consultica , si muevo el control de variable de la fuente smps no me varia el voltaje  tengo 36+ y 36- y quiero regularle a +-40v o -+50v  cómo lo hago ya que si muevo  la   RV solo me varia -+1a 2 voltios ayuda por favor , adjunto una fotos del amplificador y fuente smps completa.


----------



## Derhund

Mi fuente SMPS para alimentar un pequeño amplificador 

Saludos.

















P.D. Cero ruido en el automóvil


----------



## CAYSER

*Derhund* saludos ,te quedo muy bien la presentacion de tu fuente smps ,sacame de duda de cuanto es el amplificador que estas alimentando ,ojala pudiras compartir los diagramas o los impresos de tu proyecto ,siempre es bueno variar la presentacion como lo estas haciendo vos muy buena idea...........mmmmmmmmmmmmmm juraria ya haber visto ese tipo de acabados......


----------



## Derhund

carlos flores lujan dijo:


> *Derhund* saludos ,te quedo muy bien la presentacion de tu fuente smps ,sacame de duda de cuanto es el amplificador que estas alimentando ,ojala pudiras compartir los diagramas o los impresos de tu proyecto ,siempre es bueno variar la presentacion como lo estas haciendo vos muy buena idea...........mmmmmmmmmmmmmm juraria ya haber visto ese tipo de acabados......



Hola que tal! El amplificador varia su potencia segun la alimentacion, en este caso estoy alimentando la etapa de potencia con +-50VDC, la maxima tension de alimentacion es +-90VDC y con esta tension entrega una potencia de alrededor de 600W en 4Ohms, apenas tenga tiempo cuelgo los diagramas he impresos.

Saludos.



			
				GERI dijo:
			
		

> Te quedo de 10 la fuente y el ampli...
> ahora..... tiene algún tipo de interferencias y/o ruido a colocarla en el vehículo con el motor en marcha..... no le hace falta ningún tipo de filtros extras???
> Gracias....



Hola Geri! La fuente trabaja perfectamente con las etapas que le he cargado sin problemas de ruido generado por el motor del automovil, mientras la fuente tenga sus respectivos filtros a la salida y bien conectada con cable adecuado y bien atornillado al chasis y los bornes de la bateria no debe haber ruidos extraños.

Saludos.


----------



## cerebrito

Hola amigos del foro! ..... les ago una pregunta: yo hice la fuente y me anda, el unico problema que tengo es q en al querer estabilizar las ramas positiva y negativas, una se eleva a 70 y la otra queda en 38.7v. La verdad con la poca experiencia que tengo en esto no se que poner o como hacer para solucionar este problema!!! Necesito que la tencion me quede en +-50V o +-45V.
Porfavor necesito ayuda!!!!
GRACIAS!!!!!


----------



## mnicolau

Hola cerebrito, suena a tener los inductores de salida conectados en fase, probá conectar uno de ellos al revés, así quedan en contra-fase.

Saludos


----------



## Derhund

Hola a todos!. Les dejo el PCB de la fuente SMPS V2, no la habia compartido porque estaba bajo pruebas y la otra es que perdi bastantes archivos de PROTEL, de aqui surge un problema y es que hay que diseñar la tarjeta de control del modulador de ancho de pulso ya que ese archivo estaba aparte y lo perdi definitivamente con mi informacion; ya si alguien se avienta a diseñarlo estaria genial porque la verdad yo ya casi no tengo tiempo, solo recomendaria que en el diseño colocar un driver para los 12 Mosfets. 

Saludos.


----------



## lubricarsmanoa

Buenas noche, primero agradeciendo por todos los aportes y aparte la ayuda que nos dan cuando tenemos dudas y problemas en el armado mi pregunta es, estoy armando la fuente de luciperro el smps ok lo hice pero me bota 70 x 70 para 140 queria saber si esta bien o estoy mal o que hago para que bote menos para armar el amplificador de 300 watts tambien del diseño de luciperro.
De antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## Derhund

lubricarsmanoa dijo:
			
		

> Buenas noche, primero agradeciendo por todos los aportes y aparte la ayuda que nos dan cuando tenemos dudas y problemas en el armado mi pregunta es, estoy armando la fuente de luciperro el smps ok lo hice pero me bota 70 x 70 para 140 queria saber si esta bien o estoy mal o que hago para que bote menos para armar el amplificador de 300 watts tambien del diseño de luciperro.
> De antemano muchas gracias.



Hola que tal. Solo ajusta la tension de salida con el trimpot, cual de las dos fuentes armaste??


----------



## lubricarsmanoa

hola Derhund, hice lo que me dijistes incluso lo cambie y coloque uno de 50k y no baja gran cosa, sera por el bobinado yo le coloque de 10 a 12 vueltas mas al secundario de 22 que pedian, ha y el que hice fue este.


----------



## Derhund

lubricarsmanoa dijo:
			
		

> hola Derhund, hice lo que me dijistes incluso lo cambie y coloque uno de 50k y no baja gran cosa, sera por el bobinado yo le coloque de 10 a 12 vueltas mas al secundario de 22 que pedian, ha y el que hice fue este.



Coloca otro diodo en serie con los 1N4753 coloca un 1N4744, no subas el valor del trimpot a mas de 10K y asi corregiras la tension de salida.

Saludos.


----------



## lubricarsmanoa

hola, he colocado otro diodo en serie y el resultado es el mismo 139 vdc y 69.7 por lado voy otra vez a verificar el armado ya que lo hice en una placa perforada sin diseñar y coloque puentes.


----------



## seba7_sin

Hola! Les cuento q estoy empezando a armar esta fuente y me surgieron unas dudas
1- Si puedo reemplazar los IRF48 por IRF3205, y si tienen el mismo pinout
2- Si puedo usar un transform de pc conectado al revez, las salidas de 5v como primario y la entrada de 220 como secundario.


----------



## jose18

seba7_sin dijo:


> Hola! Les cuento q estoy empezando a armar esta fuente y me surgieron unas dudas
> 1- Si puedo reemplazar los IRF48 por IRF3205, y si tienen el mismo pinout
> 2- Si puedo usar un transform de pc conectado al revez, las salidas de 5v como primario y la entrada de 220 como secundario.



pues si se puede utilizar. se utilza la salida de 12v como primario. saludos



Derhund dijo:


> Mi fuente SMPS para alimentar un pequeño amplificador
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.D. Cero ruido en el automóvil



hola amigo quedo muy bien. cuanta potencia entrega tu fuente de cuantos volts es.



cerebrito dijo:


> Hola amigos del foro! ..... les ago una pregunta: yo hice la fuente y me anda, el unico problema que tengo es q en al querer estabilizar las ramas positiva y negativas, una se eleva a 70 y la otra queda en 38.7v. La verdad con la poca experiencia que tengo en esto no se que poner o como hacer para solucionar este problema!!! Necesito que la tencion me quede en +-50V o +-45V.
> Porfavor necesito ayuda!!!!
> GRACIAS!!!!!



lo mas probable es que sea uno de los mosfet que no esta funconando bien. otra cosa si tu fuente es de tipo push pull  aseguarate que los dos canales del ic saque el mismo ancho de pulso para las dos salidas. esto lo purdes acer cambiando el capacitor de oscilacion por uno mas grande para prueba, para que los pulsos sean lentos y los puedas obsevar como se alternan deben tardar lo mismo cada uno si no es asi tieens que ajustar la las recistencias de entrada donde abilitas y desabilitas el oscilador.


----------



## cerebrito

Hola amigo Jose!! GRACIAS por darme una mano.... cambie un mosfet q me parecio que no andaba y era eso!!! ahora tenago un pequeño drama..... una vez que logre estabilizar la tension a +-50v le conecto el amplificador.....(la carga) y la tension positiva sube hasta 80v y la negativa baja a 1v!!! NO SE QUE HACER

Porfavor decime que puedo hacer!! o mas o menos donde buscar.....


----------



## jose18

mira vas a utilicar dos focos como carga para la fuente puede ser de 40 o 60w.
 conecta un foco de 40w de la derivacion central al positivo y de la dericacion central a negativo. mide el voltaje. si el voltaje esta parejo entonces hay qye checar la seccion de audio.


----------



## naldonahuel

una consulta , tal vez tonta pata algunos , pero les comento , soy un aficionado a la electronica , tengo de hoby la electronica .. les comento mi problema : he armado la fuente de luciperro para alimentar este amplificador de 200w stereo https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/180485/,  pero tengo un problema  el negativo de entrada a la fuente es el mismo  gnd  , o sea si le quiero poner de señal de entrada la salida del estereo le estoy poniendo el negativo de la bareria a gnd ... como puedo ailar estos dos ? desde yamuchas gracias


----------



## jose18

oye amigo la tierra antes del tranformador de alta frecuencia es a misma que la de la bateria no se debe de unir con la tierra despues del transformador que es la derivacion central.  por lo de la entrada de audio un hilo es el que manda la señal i el otro va conectaddo a tierra eque es el mismi de la bateria, asi se conecta todos los amplis son asi. checha bien los diagramas de la fuente y ai te vas a dar cuenta que utiliza dos tierras las cuales no debes unir, de echo la sombolodia de la tierra es diferente, espero que te sirva este tip. te aconsejo leer mas sobre esto antes de conectar y quemar tus componentes. lle  alo largo de este temas esta toda la informacion que necesitas. saludos


----------



## Derhund

Esquematico SMPS 1.6 con driver.

Saludos.


----------



## Alex flores

saludos, gente del foro.
Alguien me podria ayudar en la construccion de una fuente switching similar a la del primer mensaje, estoy procurando construir una cuya entrada sea 24vdc (encontre muchas pero la entrada solo es de 12 vdc), las salidas que rquiero son 30,12,-12,8,5 vdc respectivamente, he buscado info en google y no encuentro disponible. Espero puedan ayudarme


----------



## Derhund

Alex flores dijo:


> saludos, gente del foro.
> Alguien me podria ayudar en la construccion de una fuente switching similar a la del primer mensaje, estoy procurando construir una cuya entrada sea 24vdc (encontre muchas pero la entrada solo es de 12 vdc), las salidas que rquiero son 30,12,-12,8,5 vdc respectivamente, he buscado info en google y no encuentro disponible. Espero puedan ayudarme



Que corriente deseas tener en cada salida de tension?? cuanto en 30V, cuanto en +-12V y cuanto en 8.5???, y que aplicacion piensas darle???.

Saludos.


----------



## mauricioh

hola a todos!!!bueno despues de mucho tiempo me han vuelto las ganas de jugar con la electronica!!jaja!!Bueno yo soy un aficionado y estoy por recibirme de tecnico electromecanico!!Estoy queriendo armar esta fuente, ya que me gusta experimentar con estas fuentes y con amplificadores, digamos todos lo destinado al automovil!!Quiero sacarme la 1º duda y la mas importante para mi ya que de esto depende si empiezo a armar o no la fuente es el nucleo de ferrite que se necesita para armar el transformador!Es el unico que concegui y necesito que me digan si va a servir.O si no cual me puede servir aparte del teroidal.Aqui en mi provincia no se consiguen los nucleos teroidales.Este lo rescate de un fly-back de los tv antiguos!Bueno sin mas palabras les dejo la foto del nucleo!Saludos a todos

PD:En la foto el nucleo es el de arriba osea el 1º, porque el de abajo ya lo use en otro proycto!


----------



## CAYSER

saludos estimado *Derhund*,tratando de realizar la fuente SMPS V2 que subio al foro , en la cual dijo haber perdido el PCB de la tarjeta de control del modulador de ancho de pulso y por motivos de querer probar dicha fuente e realizado el sistema del controlador ,solo queria saber o pedirle una breve revision al diseño y no solo a usted ,si no tambien al resto de foristas que puedan opinar con una critica constructiva,desde ya agradesco por su tiempo y adjunto imagenes para su evaluacion.


----------



## Derhund

carlos flores lujan dijo:


> saludos estimado *Derhund*,tratando de realizar la fuente SMPS V2 que subio al foro , en la cual dijo haber perdido el PCB de la tarjeta de control del modulador de ancho de pulso y por motivos de querer probar dicha fuente e realizado el sistema del controlador ,solo queria saber o pedirle una breve revision al diseño y no solo a usted ,si no tambien al resto de foristas que puedan opinar con una critica constructiva,desde ya agradesco por su tiempo y adjunto imagenes para su evaluacion.




Que tal Carlos!!!. que bien que alguien se animo a hacer el PCB del control de PWM, yo de plano perdi esos PCB, pero en fin, te adjunto las modificaciones necesarias para que rediseñes el PCB que hiciste, con estas modificaciones debe funcionar correctamente la fuente sin problemas, y sin alterar el PCB de la fuente, tal cual lo subi asi se debe quedar; bueno cualquier duda me lo haces saber.

Saludos.


----------



## CAYSER

saludos ,estimados amigos de foros de electronica,este es my proyecto el cual estoy metido de lleno por ahora,se trata de armar un amplificador de 2.1,total 400 wats. (rms.),el cual consta de una fuente smps ,controlado con el integrado SG3525a y dos toroides para obtener dos salidas de voltage (esto sera para tener voltages independientes +40v-40v y +40v-40v ,un salida de voltage solo para el subwofers y el otro voltage para alimentar los dos amplificadores ,este proyecto consta de ya algo mas elaborado o digamos asi por la presentacion y el acabado que tendra de tipo profesional ,pues esta diseñado hasta la minima parte que se pueda uno imaginar ,en esta oportunidad me atrevo a presentarles el proyecto con planos incluidos y diagramas que estoy usando ,que es la recopilacion de diferentes sistemas y etapas para dicho proyecto de electronica en audio para el auto.

descripcion:

-2 amplificadores de 100 wats TDA7294 = 200 wats (version stereo 100w+100w)
-1 subwoofers de 200 wats tipo UCD (de el amigo eltagle).
-1 etapa de bajos TL074.
-1 etapa de pre amplificador stereo TL074 y TL072.
-1 fuente smps +-40v y +-40v con SG3525A 0 KA3525.
-1 reductos de voltage +-15v (alimentacion de previos)
-1 protector y retardador de audio.

pronto subire fotos y video del proyecto ,como asi tambien acompañare los planos de la parte electronica a nivel conjunto y para alivio de ustedes tambien compartire los PCBs listos para quien quiera armar y tener un amplificador de 2.1 en su auto y lo mejor de todo es que esta echo o realizado en un solo circuito impreso sin necesidad de estar uniendo las diferentes etapas con los horribles cables ,solo una placa de circuito impreso y a soldar componentes que son factibles de conseguir en el mercado latino americano.....:estudiando:

gracias por tu respuesta *Derhund*, estoy trabajando en el PCB del control de PWM,aparte de my proyecto........:estudiando::estudiando:


----------



## CAYSER

haber *Derhund*,haber si ahora si quedo el control de la fuente smps,subo la informacion para su evaluacion ,luego subire la informacion completa para los demas amigos del foro claro con su permiso,ojo el lado de la plaqueta esta sin la funcion espejo y lo demas esta sin scala ,pero no preocupeis que luego de su aprovacion y respectivo permiso lo compartire para ustedes .gracia

*obregon* 

de echo ,no se preocupe que dare toda la explicacion que sea necesario en la realizacion de my proyecto ,la finalidad es de llegar a compartir con todos los amigos del foro lo aprendido y experimentado,por ahora todo va viento en popa.......


quisiera saber si por casualidad no tenes un circuito de una swiching pero para entrada de 220 volt y salida regulable entre + - 36 a 40 volt 10 amper o 15 amper.

emplee el buscador que si existe y bastante informacion acerca de ese tema el cual usted esta ancioso por saber ,una ayuda ,el tema es del amigo mmicolau y del amigo juan romero ,hasta curso existe para aprender demasiado diria yo.suerte.


y alguien sabe con que otro codigo se puede conseguir el CI......IR2110


----------



## Derhund

Que tal, revisando el circuito al parecer todo esta conexionado bien, solo te recomendaria que en el PCB no incluyeras pistas por en medio de los circuitos, yo diria que mejor intentes reacomodar esa pista, no te valla a dar problemas, por lo demas se ve bien, cualquier cosa o duda la haces saber.

Saludos.


----------



## ialvega

ok muchas gracias por las respuestas, bueno diganme si con estos se puede y de cuantos voltios puedo hacer el secundario porque tengo un etapa de portencia y funciona de 75 voltio rectificado les envio las fotos del transformador la referencia que dice en el papelito de arriba es                TISOM-EI33250A
                      0422 HI-POT  y en la otra foto si no estoy mal es para el tranformador de entrada de 110 v si estoy mal por favor diganme para ver que hago esto los saque de una fuente de poder de un pc de 600w gracias


----------



## CAYSER

saludos gente del foro ,y siguiendo con el tema y la propuesta de realizar practicamente dos fuentes smps controlados con un solo CI, SG3525 ,para lograr una buena potencia de alimentacion a nuestros amplificadores ,en este caso un sistema 2.1,para el auto aqui les muestro ya un paso muy importante como lo que es la fuente de alimentacion (convertidor doble ,osea +60 0 -60 , +60 0 -60 (voltage regulable)y +15 0 -15 (alimentacion para los previos,pronto subire fotos y video del logro adquirido.


-y aqui los diagramas electronicos y PCBs listos para imprimir y trasferir a la baquelita....manos ala obra .


nota .oss pediria a algun moderador si fuese tan amable de poder abrir un tema nuevo con todo esta informacion ya que el proyecto sera completo ,como dije antes todo en una sola placa SIN las tela arañas de cables que suelen quitarle la muy buena presencia de nuestros proyectos realizados ,y por my parte es todo un reto para my pero NO IMPOSIBLE ,hasta ahora viento en popa,gracias,:estudiando::estudiando::estudiando:


----------



## vaco_802808

Hola a todos, les comento que ya me funcionó la fuente con 2 stk 4211 que le rescaté de un equipo  Sony, el amplificador funciona, cada stk en puente todo funciona bien un sonido muy potente, el único problema que se me presento es que al trabajar por mas de 2 horas se recalienta demasiado el transformador e hizo explotar un filtro que se encuentra a lado de este transformador tipo EE..... el chirrido que presentaba anteriormente fue por que se encantraba en corto el stk, tuve que cambiarlo....Los 2 stk tambien calientan bastante y tuve que ponerles un ventilador, la fuente está con +-32 V, y les tengo conectado a cada canal 1 parlante de 4 ohm ovalados.

Yo armé ya dos de éstas fuentes y me funcionan muy bien tengo una duda, por que se realiza tantas vueltas al la bobina del secundario, he visto que las fuentes comerciales que vienen con el tl494 el secundario lleva pocas vueltas como 8+8, 10+10, 12+12 vueltas segun sea el caso y en estas fuentes son 22+22, acá en mi pais no puedo conseguir nucleos muy grandes toroides de ferrita donde pueda meter tantas vueltas en el secundario, les cuento que en el toroide me entro maximo 14+14 en el secundario y se llenó ya tengo espacio me he dado cuenta que el voltaje que necesito depende de la suma de los 2 diodos zener que toma referencia el 4n35 y con 14+14 vueltas obtengo +-36 voltios.


----------



## djwash

vaco_802808 dijo:
			
		

> pero ya te funcionò, o todavia no. sera que puede mostrar unas fotos con el nucleo de fly bag



Hola, perdon la demora, ayer monte la potencia con el ampli de 100w de luciperro, dos canales, y ningun problema, como se ve en al foto, todo medio apretado, se nota que hay lazos de masa por todos lados, el gabinete es de una potencia vieja, no esta conectado al chasis del auto ni a la masa del ampli, tiene un pre basado en varios que he visto por ahi, y una fuente de +-15v que publico luciperro en las primeras versiones de esta fuente.

El ampli tiene transistores TIP3055.

La verdad me quede sorprendido al no poder saber si estaba encendida, aun con el motor del auto andando, pones el oido al lado de un driver SKP que tiene el equipo del auto, y no se escucha nada de nada, el mismo ampli estaba montado en un gabinete en mi casa, y tenia un lijero tssssss, pero en este caso, nada, y no es que me este quedando sordo jeje...

No me agrada armar cosas asi a las apuradas y desprolijas, pero mi amigo se tenia que hacer un viajecito y se aburria con la musica del celu y me dijo algo asi como "asi nomas!!!"

Felicito y agradesco a luciperro por el gran trabajo...

Saludos.


----------



## santiago61

Te felicito! muy lindo montaje! con ese nucleo has de sacar mucha potencia...tiene mas alambres en paralelo? lo digo por el tamaño del nucleo, yo adquiri un toroide de ferrite de 60mm de D ext. y 35mm de D int. mi pregunta era si le puedo agregar mas alambres en paralelo y cuantos mas en el primario y cuantos mas en el secundario? ...en el diseño original dice que para :

primario: 8 alambres Nº17 por 4 espiras

secundario: 12 alambres Nº22 por 22 espiras.

otra pregunta entre el bobinado primario y secundario le pusiste una especie de cinta negra?como si fuera cinta aisladora, o es la cinta de alta temperatura que viene especialmente para los bobinados?

desde ya agradezo a la comunidad.


----------



## djwash

Es una cinta aisladora comun y corriente, marca 3M, el bobinado esta hecho con varios alambres de *0.5 mm de diametro* (AWG24) hasta alcanzar la superficie en *mm2* de los alambres que dice el esquema, lo hice asi porque es el que tenia a mano, el nucleo no calienta nada de nada, el ampli si, bastante calor disipa, las luces del auto se bajan un poquito con los golpes, debe ser por la instalacion propia de las luces.

Saludos.


----------



## vaco_802808

bien dj wash  pero ese nucleo  es de un fly bag de tv antiguo porque ahora viene el nucleo tipo vertical, intente armar en un nucleo de fly bag sony de 21" pero no  me entra ni el alambre primario  por lo que no hubo forma de usar, lo deseche pero el que tu conseguiste esta genial y la cinta aisladora creo que no es la recomendable en tal caso  la cinta masquin , ha y si te baja la energia del auto es aconsejable instalar un capacitor para compensar los picos de consumo..y cuentos amperios sera que se come ese amplificador en los picos usa un amperimetro

y para santiago 61 ese nucleo esta genial aca seguro que te va a dar mucha potencia,  yo no puedo conseguir busque por todos lados y nada de nada en quito


----------



## Diego German

> []iniciado por callecuatro1976
> es necesario hacer el trafo con varios alambres en para lelo , saludos



claro que si por que de esta manera se disminuye el efecto de pelicula (skin effect) que se produce debido a las altas frecuancias a las que trabaja la SMPS

saludos...


----------



## julio625

Hola compañeros y amigos, estoy muy triste por que a pesar de todos mis esfuerzos no he podido lograr que la fuente me trabaje, no se por qué he hecho todo como esta en el foro y ni así, revise las pistas ok
El trafo lo tengo un toroide y bobinado como 4 y 4 en el primario y el secundario 9 y 9, he logrado oscilar la fuente colocándole un condensador de 2.2uf entre en pin 4 - 1 del sg3524 esto hace que en la salida tenga 30v simétricos, pero conecto una bombilla de 12v y se cae total mente la tensión a 5v?

No sé qué hacer 


Gracias...


----------



## jose18

que tal julio respecto a lo que estoy leyendo, a mi me paso lo mismo con la  primera fuente que hice......tu puente rectificador es de alta velocidad???. te comento por que para este tipo de fuentes los diodos rectificadores tiene que ser de alta velocidad o recuperacion rapida no puedes utilizar los que normalmente utilizas.. otra cosa podria ser que la velocidad de conmutacion es baja deberia estar alrededor de 30khz  otra cosa los capacitores que tienes colocado despues del puente rectificador deben de ser de 4700uf aproximadamente...... espero que esto te ayude a resolverlo.


----------



## julio625

Hola compañeros gracias por tu repuesta tan anhelada. Con referente al puente rectificador estoy utilizando las diodos byw 29 que son de 8A 200V 25nS, otra de mis preguntas es porque la fuente tengo que retirarle en condensador de 47uF x 25V que está en el pin 8 y entre tierra, me toco colocar este pin a tierra para poder que oscile ? 
Gracias por tu pronta respuesta….


----------



## jose18

primero tienes que asegurarte de que oscile bien colocale un led en la terminal que va a la compuerta gate del mosfet  y cambia el capacitor por uno mas grande para que puedas ver si esta oscilando es nada mas para hacer la prueba.


----------



## CAYSER

saludos julio625, haber si puedo ayudar, dices que tu fuente  SMPS (Switching Mode Power Supply) 12VDC ,no te funciona.

-en primer lugar cual de todos los diagramas y circuitos impresos estas empleando....?

si es el diagrama y circuito impreso de luciperro = Derhund que esta al principio del tema,os recomiendo mirar bien los componentes, pues lo digo por que usted habla de ci SG3524, cuando el ci es el SG3525,que no considen en las terminales de los pines, osea diferente ubicacion , tanto en el impreso como en la hoja de datos tecnicos.

-si pudiera subir imagenes o fotos ,seria genial para que los demas amigos del foro le podamos ayudar.


----------



## julio625

Hola gente de nuevo mil gracias por las ayudas que he obtenido en el foro, la fuente ya trabaja y por cierto muy bien, aprendí de mis errores como uno de confundir el sg3524 con el sg3525 y entre otros pero bueno se aprendió aqui dejo fotos,  voy hacer un pcb nuevo con el amplificador incluido


----------



## stan1975

hola compañeros reciban un cordial saludo espero no sea demasiado tarde para hacerles una pregunta, yo acabo de armar la fuente  smps 12v con el pcb que se encuentra en el primer post pero con los valores del diagrama ya que con los valores que tienen el pcb la fuente no funciona, quiereo dicirles que a la primera me funciona , le conecto un ampli de 200w rms y le conecto una bocina grave 18 ", un medio 15" y un agudo y sorpresa el voltaje no se cae y me las levanta sin problemas, el voltaje que me da es de +- 50V o sea 100v totales y con un cuarto de volumen el calentamiento apenas se persive y claro con un disipador apropiado para la fuente mi pregunta es, le coloque 2 zener de 15 voltios pero en serie para que me de 30 v osea coloque 4 diodos pero es normal que estos diodos se caliente que ni siquiera los puedo tocar se calientan mas que los irfa48 llega un momento que hasta el preset de 10k se calienta, es normal?

cualquier sugerencia

gracias de antemano


----------



## clother

stan1975 dijo:


> hola compañeros reciban un cordial saludo espero no sea demasiado tarde para hacerles una pregunta, yo acabo de armar la fuente  smps 12v con el pcb que se encuentra en el primer post pero con los valores del diagrama ya que con los valores que tienen el pcb la fuente no funciona, quiereo dicirles que a la primera me funciona , le conecto un ampli de 200w rms y le conecto una bocina grave 18 ", un medio 15" y un agudo y sorpresa el voltaje no se cae y me las levanta sin problemas, el voltaje que me da es de +- 50V o sea 100v totales y con un cuarto de volumen el calentamiento apenas se persive y claro con un disipador apropiado para la fuente mi pregunta es, le coloque 2 zener de 15 voltios pero en serie para que me de 30 v osea coloque 4 diodos pero es normal que estos diodos se caliente que ni siquiera los puedo tocar se calientan mas que los irfa48 llega un momento que hasta el preset de 10k se calienta, es normal?
> 
> cualquier sugerencia
> 
> gracias de antemano



Hermano tu pusistes en esas series zeners de 30v (15+15) + (15+15) y los que te piede el esquema son de 36V cada uno y si analizas el circuito son 100voltios que estan llegando a esa zona y es estabilizada por estos zener que alimenta al optocoplador para hacer la variante de voltaje de salida  de la fuente. practicamente estas dando lugar a 12 voltios mas de lo requerido segun la ley de ohm la corriente es  directamente proporcional al voltaje si te fijas en todos los circuitos en serie en las resistencias de mayor valor se aloja mayor voltaje y el potenciometro es de 10k poreso calienta mucho al igual que los zener resistencia  asi podes quemar el led interno del optocplador porque si el potenciometro te calienta al igual que los zeners es por una alta corriente que circula como dijo Obregon ya que estan en serie.. la solucion seria aumentar la resistencia de 1k por un valor mas alto puede ser 1.2k o 1.5k. o simplemente poner un diodo zener de 12v en serie a los 4 de 15v que tienes actualmente conectados saludos hermano


----------



## djwash

*stan1975*
Los unicos valores que pueden cambiar, son los de la resistencias y zener del opto, debido a la tension de salida que puede variar de acuerdo al material del nucleo, pero no es mucha diferencia, unos volts mas o menos, algun cambio en los valores de esos componentes, normalmente no hace falta... Que componentes no aparecen en el PCB?
Saludos.


----------



## djwash

La potencia que maneja y la calidad del circuito correctamente armado es superior a muchas potencias comerciales (SMPS + Amplificador en el mismo gabinete= Potencia de auto), es decir que a esta fuente le puedes conectar un amplificador (en el foro hay varios) y obtendras un resultado superior a muchas potencias de auto comerciales de cualquier marca, y en la mayoria de los casos te saldra mas barato.

Estimo que al dia de hoy te podes gastar unos AR$150 pesos, sin contar los disipadores, realmente muy barato, a eso le sumaras el amplificador que elijar conectarle.


----------



## leonardojavier

hola como están ? yo arme esta fuente Fuente SMPS (Switching Mode Power Supply) 12VDC el problema que tengo es que no puedo hacer que baje de los 42v +-  y la mas alta es de 80v +- el trafo es una E de ferrite  en el primario tiene 5 + 5 vueltas y en el secundario tiene 10+10  ya no se cuantas vueltas sacarle para tener 30v+-  espero me puedan dar una mano , muchas gracias


----------



## obregon

leonardojavier dijo:


> hola como están ? yo arme esta fuente Fuente SMPS (Switching Mode Power Supply) 12VDC el problema que tengo es que no puedo hacer que baje de los 42v +-  y la mas alta es de 80v +- el trafo es una E de ferrite  en el primario tiene 5 + 5 vueltas y en el secundario tiene 10+10  ya no se cuantas vueltas sacarle para tener 30v+-  espero me puedan dar una mano , muchas gracias



Que haces leonardo!!!,te consulto algo ya que te armastes la fuente,yo tengo muchas ganas de armarme una,es mas me baje un par de circuitos con pcbs y todo,pero pasa que no entiendo mucho del tema a pesar de ser tecnico,mi problema es que me trabo en la eleccion del trafo de ferrite,no se cual ponerle,ni tampoco cuantas vueltas y que tipo de alambre corresponde,sirven esos trafos que tienen los televisores o monitores de 14" o17" de computadoras porque tengo un par,tengo uno a mano que mide 3cms de alto por 2,5cms de ancho,y tiene una sinta amarilla que dice 178jadhs-82,me podes da una mano?,que pasa si en vez de ponerle ese trafo le pongo uno que tengo de otra fuente que es de una fotocopiadora que es el triple mas grande,parece un trafo de 12volt 5 amper convencional,un saludo y muchas gracias,Luis


----------



## leonardojavier

obregon dijo:


> Que haces leonardo!!!,te consulto algo ya que te armastes la fuente,yo tengo muchas ganas de armarme una,es mas me baje un par de circuitos con pcbs y todo,pero pasa que no entiendo mucho del tema a pesar de ser tecnico,mi problema es que me trabo en la eleccion del trafo de ferrite,no se cual ponerle,ni tampoco cuantas vueltas y que tipo de alambre corresponde,sirven esos trafos que tienen los televisores o monitores de 14" o17" de computadoras porque tengo un par,tengo uno a mano que mide 3cms de alto por 2,5cms de ancho,y tiene una sinta amarilla que dice 178jadhs-82,me podes da una mano?,que pasa si en vez de ponerle ese trafo le pongo uno que tengo de otra fuente que es de una fotocopiadora que es el triple mas grande,parece un trafo de 12volt 5 amper convencional,un saludo y muchas gracias,Luis



hola obregon !!! que tal ? mira no tengo mucha experiencia en trafos el que arme yo tiene alambre de 0,8mm que saque de un motor de secarropas de esos que son con dos bobinas , como es medio fino utilice dos alambres en paralelo para que sea un calibre mas grande , enrolle 5+5 vueltas osea agarro un extremo bobino 5 vueltas centro desde el centro bobino otras 5 vueltas al otro extremo y para el secundario utilice el mismo alambre de 0,8mm tambien en paralelo y lo hice de  10+10 vueltas  el trafo tiene que ser si o si de ferrita  en la foto se ve el trafo que utilice espero te sirva de algo . eso si si alguien me puede ayudar a bajar el voltaje    se lo agradezco mucho !!


----------



## obregon

leonardojavier dijo:


> hola obregon !!! que tal ? mira no tengo mucha experiencia en trafos el que arme yo tiene alambre de 0,8mm que saque de un motor de secarropas de esos que son con dos bobinas , como es medio fino utilice dos alambres en paralelo para que sea un calibre mas grande , enrolle 5+5 vueltas osea agarro un extremo bobino 5 vueltas centro desde el centro bobino otras 5 vueltas al otro extremo y para el secundario utilice el mismo alambre de 0,8mm tambien en paralelo y lo hice de  10+10 vueltas  el trafo tiene que ser si o si de ferrita  en la foto se ve el trafo que utilice espero te sirva de algo . eso si si alguien me puede ayudar a bajar el voltaje    se lo agradezco mucho !!



Que haces leo,los demas quieren tener mas tension para amplificadores mas potentes y vos que la tenes se la queres bajar!!!! ja,ja.Bueno con respecto a lo tuyo de querer bajarle la tension a tu fuente,no se de donde sacastes ese circuito pero fijate si no tiene un preset de ajuste de tension,casi todas lo traen al lado del zener de 75 volt,si no lo trae cambiale el zener por uno de menos voltaje y listo,y fijate,yo creo que con eso lo tendrias solucionado.


----------



## obregon

leonardojavier dijo:
			
		

> jajaa es asi, necesito bajar la tension a 30v  es para este almpli que es de 100+100 watt que lo saque de esta pagina http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proyect_amp_200w.php   y trabaja con 30v+- ., con el tema del preset lleva uno de 10k en  conjunto con dos diodos zener de 30v en serie y un optoacoplador 4n35 , no se porque calientan mucho los zener de 30v y son de 1watt cada uno , el plano lo saque de este post pero en la primer pagina ,  las fotos de mi fuente son la que estan aca arriba voy a tratar de que salgan con mejor definicion ya que las saque con mi mot v3, espero su ayuda y tambien que les alla gustado el amplificador gracias!!



Hola leo,por que los zener estan en serie?que toma gnd de la union de los 2?.Ahora no entiendo si los zener son de 30v,porque tenes 80v??????? y aparte calientan,calientan con carga o sin carga?.Vos tomas la tension en los zener y te marca 80v,fijate que puede ser por falta de masa o gnd,fijate que tension tenes a la salida del trafo,ya se que es de alta frecuencia,pero igual se puede medir con el tester?sino medi despues del puente de diodos,esta interesante tu problema!!!!Ahi en esa pagina de contruya su video rocola hay uno de 400watts,lo vistes?.Te mando un saludo


----------



## leonardojavier

hola que tal ? gracias djwash ya alimente el amplificador con +-45vcd eso anda barbaro el problema que sigo teniendo es que calientan los 2 zener de 30v que van en serie , ahora en la imagen se va a poder apreciar los diodos que menciono en un circulo rojo , calientan tanto que tengo miedo que se pongan en corto , en cuanto al amplificador fue el unico que encontré de 100+100 watt con control de tonos , quisiera saber cual fue el que usaste para mas adelante poder hacerlo ,muchas gracias a todos por ayudarme en mi proyecto


----------



## djwash

Depende que tanto calienten, no me acuerdo si calentaban los de la fuente que arme, pero hay componentes que trabajan a cierta temperatura sin problemas, pero si los tocas te quemas...

Yo cambie la resistencia de 1K en serie con los zener por una mas grande, de 2 o 3 K, no era por que se calentaban, era por otra cosa pero no me acuerdo por que.

Unos mensajes mas atras esta la que arme yo:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/385882/ _

Y el ampli que arme fue este que justo tiene un link a esta fuente: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/diagramas-amplificadores-3225/#post14499

Saludos.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola Amigo, cual es la potencia de diodos zener que utilizas?


----------



## leonardojavier

hola Roberto , los diodos que utilice son de 30v x 1watt


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Bien si la temperatura realmente es preocupante. Pues utiliza mayor cantidad de diodos zener en serie manteniendo el valor establecido. Con esto mejoras el area de disipacion.
Por ejem. si utilizas 2 diodos en serie de 30V, puedes usar 4 diodos de 15V. etc.


----------



## Tacatomon

La otra es conseguir diodos Zener de 3W o 5W. No deberían tener problemas en conseguirlos...

1N5333 Series

http://www.onsemi.com/pub_link/Collateral/1N5333B-D.PDF


----------



## Dr. Frankenstein

leonardojavier dijo:


> hola Roberto , los diodos que utilice son de 30v x 1watt



Hola Leonardojavier. Respecto a los diodos no deberias tener ese problema, to ensamble la fuente y mis diodos apenas y se tibian; por otro lado la relacion de vueltas de tu transformador no corresponde a la tension tan elevada que estas obteniendo a la salida de tu fuente, con una tension de 12V de entrada y 5+5 espiras en el primario y 10+10 en el secudario, por mucho deberias tener alrededor de +-24VDC, recomendaria que revisaras el bobinado del transformador y como prueba retires el optoacoplador retires los capacitores de la salida de la fuente y coloques 4 capacitores de 470uF/200V dos por cada rama de tension y midas que tension te entrega, los capacitores de ese valor y tension son por seguridad, ya que si tienes +-80VDC a la salida te pueden explotar los que tienes puestos. Revisa la fuente y nos comentas los resultados.

Mi SMPS







Un saludo.


----------



## Technicss

Hola amigos del foro. tengo un problema que me tiene sacando conclusiones erradas, he armado la fuente escuchando sus comentarios, y la verdad que funciona muy bien, pero mi problema me tiene muy desconcertado, quisiera que me ayudaran,




mi problema es que cuando hago que la fuente trabaje consumiendo por encime de los 2A los capasitores de entrada calientan tanto que a los 15 min se inflan. la verdad no se como solucionarlo.









desde ya muchas gracias amigos


----------



## zopilote

Deben estar mal polarizados, o tienen un defecto de fabrica.


----------



## Fogonazo

Además de lo que comenta Zopilote podría ser que los capacitores posean una alta ESR (Equivalent series resistance) y bajo el consumo de tu fuente comiencen a calentar.

Agrega un par de capacitores cerámicos de 100nF entre el punto medio del transformador y GND (Entrada)


----------



## Technicss

Muchas Gracias por la rapidez de sus respuestas.. 
he colocado un capasitor de 1000 nf o 1 uf ceramico que saque de una fuente de pc, lo he puesto en el punto medio de mi fuente tal como me aconsejate Fogonazo, ahora calienta un poco menos los capacitores electrolíticos pero el ceramico levanta demasiada temperatura ( no lo puedo tocar ) a de andar por los 85°.




me quedo asi:




la fuente trabaja a 85khz pero no creo que ese sea el problema, talvez tenga algo que ver el TimeDeath de el ocsilador.
alguien mas tuvo ese problema..?
Gracias por responder


----------



## Tacatomon

Si remplazas esos condensadores, asegúrate de que sean Low ESR 105ºC...

Algo como esto:

http://www.chemi-con.co.jp/e/catalog/pdf/al-e/al-sepa-e/004-lead/al-lxv-e-111201.pdf

Cualquier otro condensador de alta ESR y baja calidad simplemente terminará explotando.

Saludos!


----------



## jllvmicrostar

Technicss dijo:


> Muchas Gracias por la rapidez de sus respuestas..
> he colocado un capasitor de 1000 nf o 1 uf ceramico que saque de una fuente de pc, lo he puesto en el punto medio de mi fuente tal como me aconsejate Fogonazo, ahora calienta un poco menos los capacitores electrolíticos pero el ceramico levanta demasiada temperatura ( no lo puedo tocar ) a de andar por los 85°.
> alguien mas tuvo ese problema..?
> Gracias por responder



sip , primero que la disposicion del plano de tierra de tu  placa es un aliado para que te suceda eso, recuerda que en el punto donde se cvonectan los condensadores electrolicos la variacion de la corriente con respecto al tiempo ( di /dt ) es tan alta que los condensadores estan sometido a un trabajo extremo ( deberian estar cerquisima del trafo toroidal y con un plano de tierra ancho y bien simetrico con respecto a los mosfet, y no con una pista como lo esta ) ,como solucion te aconsejo : 
1.usar condensadores de bajo ESR , 
2. usar un nucleo mejor para la bobina toroidal pequeña que esta en la rama positiva para que te permita amortiguar mejor la varicion de corriente, 
3.poner varios condesadores ceramicos de desacoplo en la rama despues de los electroliticos y antes de la bobina (ojo  tienen que ser ceramicos mayor de 50 v mejor si son de 1kV o mas) ,
4. en lo posible sustituir los 2 electroliticos de 4700 por 4 de 2200 a 35 o 50 volts,( muchos inversores comerciales , en vez de tener un solo condensador de 10000 uf ( por eejmplo) usan 10 de 1000uF)

ademas , en el esquematico el ferrite inductor esta antes del condensador , en tu placa esta despues 
saludos


----------



## javo16

Bueno ya me lei todo el post, y ya me decidí en hacerla.
Las cosas que vi y leí, son:
- Caída de tensión al colocar una carga (amplificador): Dijeron que se produce por usar MOSFET truchos.
- Variación de tensión positiva y negativa: Producto del bobinado del transformador que no es simétrico.
- Poca tensión a la salida: MOSFET sin aislación.
Algo que es importante, es el materia que uso para el transformador, osea a la frecuencia que trabaja. Esto lo voy a tener muy en cuenta a la hora de ir a comprarlo para saber si tengo que modificar la frecuencia de trabajo del SG3525 o me sirve a la frecuencia en la que esta. 
Este comentario lo hago para simplificar un poco el post y recordar las cosas que vi en el mismo. Espero que esté todo bien lo que dije, pero si falta algo que nos pueda ayudar a los que queremos empezar, que lo escriban así esta todo más simplificado y todas las dudad resueltas.
Saludos, Javo.


----------



## vaco_802808

Hola a todos estpy cpn un problema con esta fuente, sucede que al trabajar por mas de una hora a gran volumen mi amplificador de bajo le puse un ampliifcador con 2 stk4211, el soindo es excelente la fuente responde muy bien +-36 voltios pero sucede que empieza a inflarse en capacitor de 100uF a 50 V que va conectado al pin 15 de IC Sg3525 ya he remplazado 3 veces, porque se ha explotado y emite un olor del o mas horrible, por esa cuestion ya le he puesto de 50V dicho capacitor pero ya se me esta inflando nuevamente, tambien le agrege un capacitor en paralelo de ceramica por si fuera por los ruidos. adjunto las imagenes en pdf para que me den una mano. gracias mil


----------



## Diego_eliasv

vaco_802808 dijo:


> Hola a todos ....remplazado 3 veces, porque se ha explotado y emite un olor del o mas horrible, por esa cuestion ya le he puesto de 50V dicho capacitor pero ya se me esta inflando nuevamente....



Estimado vaco, no tiene logica que te suceda eso.... como pregunta? no estara al revez el capacitor??? Suerte 1 Abrazo!


----------



## vaco_802808

Gracais Diego por la opinón pues justamente no tiene logica, pero eso me esta pasando ya he remplazado 2 de estos, y continua inflandose este capacitor, lo de alrevez no esta alrevez, ya lo verifique minuciosamente.


----------



## Diego_eliasv

vaco_802808 dijo:


> .... pues justamente no tiene logica... ya lo verifique minuciosamente.




Seria bueno que si pudieras subir unas fotos donde se muestre en mas detalle tu circuito, asi, entre todos podremos ver que puede estar pasando. Saludos!


----------



## vaco_802808

gracias he adjnutado el circuito con el que diseñe lo hice en proteus adjnuto al presente


----------



## fedeelectronica

Acá les dejo una foto de mi fuente ya en funcionamiento, ese es el único núcleo que pude conseguir.. Tuvo un resultado genial! Falta acomodar un poco el transformador y luego a montar todo en el gabinete! 
Pd: Espero que puedan ver la imagen!





Saludos


----------



## fdesergio

Por aca encontre unos datos de nucleos de ferrita usados en  fuentes de PC chinas que podemos reciclar, chauuuuuuuuu


----------



## Derhund

La SMPS con nucleo ETD49 Ver.1.1 

Saludos


----------



## djwash

Derhund dijo:


> La SMPS con nucleo ETD49 Ver.1.1
> 
> Saludos



Me parece o falta el PCB del driver.

Se pueden reemplazar los IRF1010 por los IRFZ48? Es que dudo que los consiga por aca...


----------



## zopilote

djwash dijo:


> Me parece o falta el PCB del driver.
> 
> Se pueden reemplazar los IRF1010 por los IRFZ48? Es que dudo que los consiga por aca...


busca la version SMPS1.5 o SMPS1.6 y te mostrara esa parte (darle gracia a CAYSER).


----------



## Derhund

djwash dijo:


> Me parece o falta el PCB del driver.
> 
> Se pueden reemplazar los IRF1010 por los IRFZ48? Es que dudo que los consiga por aca...



Es verdad, se me paso adjuntarlo con los demas, apenas este en casa, lo publico.

La fuente puede entregar aproximadamente 500W y los IRF1010 puedesn ser remplazados por IRFZ48N o MTP50N06(resistencias de compuerta cambiarlas por 22R), IRF3205 (resistencias de compuerta 10R).

Saludos.


----------



## Derhund

Adjunto las fotos de la SMPS.

Saludos.

PD. Las adjunto en un nuevo mensaje porque me deshabilitaron la opcion de editar el mensaje de los archivos.


----------



## CHICHARRA

quisiera saber de que seccion de alabres puedo meter para el primario en un nucleo EE33 para armar la fuente de luciperro para obtener un potencia de 100w gracias


----------



## Derhund

Para mas comodidad, diria que metieras laina de cobre y arrollas 1 espira por primario.

Saludos.


----------



## CHICHARRA

lo que pasa es que no consigo laina de cobre y tengo gran cantida de alambres calibre 27 y quisiera hacerlos con ellos gracias por responder...cuantos en paralelo y cuantas espiras


----------



## Derhund

CHICHARRA dijo:


> lo que pasa es que no consigo laina de cobre y tengo gran cantida de alambres calibre 27 y quisiera hacerlos con ellos gracias por responder...cuantos en paralelo y cuantas espiras


 
Tienes que calcular el espacio que puedes ocupar con el calibre 27 sobre tu nucleo y aparte tu deseas conseguir 100W; pero que tension requieres?, en base a eso sabras cuantos alambres arrollaras sobre el nucleo. De todas maneras puedes colocar una espira por devanado, con esto te quedaran 2 espiras con tap central para el primario, sin olvidar que debes arrollar primero una espira del primario, despues todo el secundario y por ultimo la segunda espira del primario.

Saludos.


----------



## ludwina

hola derhund solo quisiera saber cuales son las caracteristicas del transformador de la fuente 1.6 que posteaste


----------



## Derhund

ludwina dijo:


> hola derhund solo quisiera saber cuales son las caracteristicas del transformador de la fuente 1.6 que posteaste



El nucleo es un ETD49, para el primer primario es una espira de laina de cobre doble de 0.5mm, despues el secundario son 7 espiras conformadas por 7 alambres calibre 22 y despues otras 7 espiras por 7 alambres calibre 22, despues de esto la ultima espira del primario que es una laina de cobre de 0.5mm doble y sobre esta ultima va el devanado para la alimentacion de +-15VDC, la cual se conforma de 4 espiras con tap central. Esta configuracion me ha funcionado bien, pero nada impide utilizar otra con calibres de alambre mas delgado como la de el compañero "mnicolau", la cual es bastante eficiente.

Adjunto el PCB para la version de toroide; el driver es el mismo que utiliza la version con ETD49 (1.6).

Saludos.


----------



## ludwina

disculpa nuevamente derhund pero tal vez tengas los datos de esta fuente ya que no encontré el esquemático ni la información acerca del transformador pues es uno de toroide

adjunto los archivos que encontre


----------



## Derhund

Esa fuente es para un par de modulos de 700W el cual monte hace unos 5 años,  el toroide llevaba por diametro externo 6cm. diametro interno 3.6cm y el ancho de 2cm., para el primario eran 6 espiras con tap central las cuales estaban conformadas por 18 alambres en paralelo de 0.8mm de diametro, estos los separe en 2 grupos de nueve para mas comodidad al momento de arrollarlos en el nucleo; para el secundario utilice 10 alambres en paralelo de 0.8mm por 36 espiras con tap central. Para el esquematico lo tendras que hacer en base al PCB, ya que lo tengo en algun acarpeta y no lo pase a algun formato "digital", si llego a tener algun tiempo libre lo pasare y lo publico. 

Saludos.


----------



## Derhund

Publico los PCB y su correspondiente mascara de componentes de las diferentes SMPS que he realizado; existian mas diseños pero se perdieron con el tiempo, aunque la verdad no eran importantes ni funcionales.

Saludos.


----------



## Derhund

Aqui los archivos en protel de los PCB anteriores.

Saludos.


----------



## ludwina

hola lucipero quiero construir esta fuente pues es la que has postiado en el inicio pero aqui en mi pais no se consigue el toroide lo unico que pude conseguir fue un pequeño de aprox 3 cm de ancho y 2cm de diametro interno y altura de 1.5 cm y quisiera saber si me puede dar buena potencia y de cuantas vueltas tendria que ser el embobinado.


----------



## djwash

ludwina dijo:


> hola lucipero quiero construir esta fuente pues es la que has postiado en el inicio pero aqui en mi pais no se consigue el toroide lo unico que pude conseguir fue un pequeño de aprox 3 cm de ancho y 2cm de diametro interno y altura de 1.5 cm y quisiera saber si me puede dar buena potencia y de cuantas vueltas tendria que ser el embobinado.



Primero lee el tema entero. Luego vuelvelo a leer.

Busca en televisores viejos o monitores un flyback, lo desarmas y sacas el nucleo que suele ser rectangular o cuadrado, busca uno que sea grande asi podras sacar buena potencia, lo pegas y lo bobinas igual que si fuera un toroide.


----------



## ludwina

pues si cuento con un nucleo de flyback pero no sabia si se podia utilizar. pues ahora ya se que si pero mas o menos cuanta potencia podria sacarle


----------



## djwash

ludwina dijo:


> pues si cuento con un nucleo de flyback pero no sabia si se podia utilizar. pues ahora ya se que si pero mas o menos cuanta potencia podria sacarle



Depende del tamaño, yo use uno que tenia de seccion 1.5cm por lado y 6 x 6 cm no se si se entiende las dimensiones, era algo mas grande que el tipico de un monitor, lo saque de un televisor viejo. Le sacaba unos 300W mas o menos...


----------



## ludwina

pues tambien cuento con uno de esa medida lo saque de un televisor viejo tengo 3 en realidad. pero el enbobinado seria igual en cantidad de vueltas como se hace en el toroide. esa es mi duda aparte de eso no se si da la suficiente potencia para alimentar un par de amplificadores UCD


----------



## djwash

ludwina dijo:


> pues tambien cuento con uno de esa medida lo saque de un televisor viejo tengo 3 en realidad. pero el enbobinado seria igual en cantidad de vueltas como se hace en el toroide. esa es mi duda aparte de eso no se si da la suficiente potencia para alimentar un par de amplificadores UCD



Ya lo dije antes y lo repito, lo bobinas igual que si fuera un toroide. No se si hace falta aclarar, con las mismas vueltas que especifica la fuente.

Un par de clase D de cuales? los de 200W o los de 1250W?


Me parece que tenes demasiadas dudas para encarar un proyecto de este tipo. Como dato te dejo que te conviene usar un solo ampli clase D  si es de los UCD, supongo que has leido los temas completos de esos amplificadores y no hace falta explicar porqué...


----------



## ludwina

gracias por aclarar mis dudas pues lo quiero utilizar para un par de ucd pero de 50w y creo que esta fuente es suficiente para alimentar a estos amplificadores. con respecto al embobinado pues si se cuales son los pasos para embobinar comenzare a construir mi fuente ahora que ya se que si se puede utilizar un nucleo de flyback. gracias


----------



## nekoland

Pongo los resultados de mis pruebas, aunque sigo buscando opiniones

1- puse dos EI33 en paralelo y funcionó perfectamente aproximadamente 330w a 350w

2- puse dos EER35 en paralelo y funcionaron perfectamente, entregando 360W y me faltan mas pruebas

Básicamente éstos nucleos deberían estar por los 280 W me faltan mas pruebas y mejorar la disipación de los mosfets, sigo preguntando por experiencias acerca del uso de los snubbers y del inductor de entrada/salida


----------



## Derhund

Hola Que tal. Que lastima que  no puedas conseguir los nucleos ETD, yo estaba en algo similar hasta que vi la pagina de Newark que los manejaba; en fin.
Puedes poner los EER45 sin problemas, solo modifica el PCB para tus necesidades, con referencia a los snubers es hasta cierta parte normal, el bobinado debe ser todo en el mismo sentido y con el orden de preferencia de primer primario, los secundarios y de ultimo el segundo primario, yo te aconsejo utilices lamina de cobre para los primarios y alambre esmaltado de cobre para los secundarios; asi es mas practico, almenos para mi. Los inductores son recomendables, si no estas realizando lazo de retroalimentacion para el control de tension, puedes omitir los ultimos inductores, pero el de entrada de preferencia no.
Dos IRFZ44 es algo limitado para la potencia que pudieras querer obtener segun tus pruebas, uno mas por rama estaria bien, o si puedes conseguir los IRFP064 seria mas comodo.

Saludos.


----------



## ANGELNIETO

Hola a todo el foro, he construido la fuete con 6 IRFZ44N y nucleo de ferrita armado con dos tranformadores sacados de dos televisores viejo desechando la E que tiene GAP y aprovechando las otras dos. La fuente ya esta funcionando con +/-40V. Quisiera saber si con estos mosfet(IRFZ44N) se puede calibrar para sacarle +-70V o ¿tendria que usar mosfet que aguanten más voltaje?


----------



## Tatare

Podría subirle la frecuencia de trabajo pero existe; peligro de hacer que se sature el núcleo creo que loejor sería aumentar un poquito mas las vueltas en el bobinado secundario así le sacas mas tensión sin jugar con la frecuencia pero claro se reducirá la corriente eficaz del trafo


----------



## ANGELNIETO

Hola Tatare, gracias por tu respuesta. Medi la frecuencia antes del puente rectificador y me da 128 Khz(no se si la frecuencia este muy alta). La dejé trabajando a +-46V. pero no la he probado aun con carga.

En cuanto tenga chance la pruebo con el UCD de ejtagle, pero como es la version de +-40V y 100W/8 Ohm tengo que hacerle unas modificaciones para la configuracion de +-57V para ir seguro.


----------



## Tatare

Hola Angelnieto para eso estamos. Yo personalmente creo que hasta 100khz trabajaría perfecto ya que a frecuencia muy alta se puede saturar el núcleo y con solo acercar el dedo a la bobina podría variar la inductancia de la bobina en otras palabras se volveria mas inestable. Puedes hacer una prueba conectando un arreglo de lamparas incandescentes de esos para camiones que suelen ser de 24voltios y medir si la tensión se mantiene o no cae mucho


----------



## ANGELNIETO

Buenos dias Tatare, veré si puedo conseguir lamparas de camión, ¿un bombillo de 120v/150W me podría servir conectandolo entre +- de la fuente? , entre exremo y extremo(+-) la fuente proporciona 92v.


----------



## shevchenko

Para subir el voltaje suben la frecuencia?? creo que eso se hace para mejorar el filtrado (si es que hay ripple en la salida) y siempre dentro del rango del Nucleo y el calibre del alambre del bobinado.
Te combiene agregar vueltas en el secundario para subir el voltaje, si aumentas el CICLO de trabajo para aumentar el voltaje, cuando apliques una carga tal vez caiga mucho el voltaje ya que no podra "aumentar" el ciclo para mantener constante el voltaje en la salida.... excelente fuente, los irfz te van bien, si vas a sacar mas potencia, agrega 1 mas por rama en el primario, usa Lamina que cubra toda el área efectiva o hilos de litz para primario/secundario he intenta no desperdiciar espacio (úsalo todo)

Te sirven las lamparitas de dicroicas podes usarlas en serie/paralelo, incluso podes usar una resistencia de alguna estufa! si es de 220v al medio la podes usar como de 110v y asi... cuidado que gastan muchos watts!!


----------



## ariel14

Hola estoy armando esta fuente para alimentar un ampli que se alimenta a +-40v y tengo el problema de que no puedo regular la corriente la cual esta en +-52v me lei las 33 paginas y casi 650 mensajes pero no logro regularla. Si me pueden ayudar se los agradeceria.
En las pruevas alimento la smps con una fuente de pc la cual me esta entregando 11,6v y en las imagenes se ve como alimento dos lamparas de 70w a 220v, la fuente apenas entivia digamos poco y nada. Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Pero regula algo o no regula nada ?

No es buena idea alimentar una conmutada con otra conmutada . . .


----------



## ariel14

Hola gracias por responder. La fuente regula entre los 52,5 y los 51, y por usar la fuente de pc es que vi que varios la usaron para hacer pruebas pero si me dice que no es recomendable hare las conecciones al auto.


----------



## DOSMETROS

La parte de la regulación es Dz1 , Dz2 , TRIM1 . . .


----------



## ariel14

Si, h e probado el voltaje en los dz y el primero me da 38v el segundo 36, cambie el trim y los zener, lo mismo con el opto y sigue de la misma menera.
Tal ves debería probar con otro opto? O quitar vueltas al secundario de T1.
Pero en realidad me gustaría llegar a regular el voltaje.
Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

No tocaría el transformador , el tema anda en la parte de la regulación , fijate el datasheet del integrado ese.


----------



## ariel14

Ok seguire revisando o ver algun reemplazo a este integrado, el que estoy usando es el recomendado 4n35 pero talvez sea trucho, y en dos lados difentes que los compre me dieron misma marca


----------



## Coche31

Esta es la fuente que arme pero no me funciona la tengo conectada a 12 v dc de una atx pero no tengo voltage en la salida
Si me pueden ayudar se los agradeceria muchisimo


----------



## Coche31

LDisculpa mi ingnorancia pero soy nuevo en esto aqui esta el esquema de la fuente


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola, para empezar, tienes que chequear que el CI driver esté correctamente alimentado y en el rango de tensión según el datsheet. Verificar además las otras señales de control que ingresan al mismo, cómo OCP, OVP, etc.
Luego verificar si la tensión al chopper en el punto medio está llegando, y que los transistores de conmutación estén conectados correctamente.


----------



## Coche31

Bueno rev*I*sare el ic todo lo que has mencionado pero hay alguna manera para saber si el sg 3525 esta o*S*cilando.
Solo cuento con un multimetro digital
Se*-*podra solo con medirlo con esta herramient*A*


----------



## Fogonazo

Coche31 dijo:


> Bueno rev*I*sare el ic todo lo que has mencionado pero hay alguna manera para saber si el sg 3525 esta o*S*cilando.
> Solo cuento con un multimetro digital
> Se*-*podra solo con medirlo con esta herramient*A*


Conecta en serie con la punta (+) del multímetro un capacitor de poliester de 1nF y mide si hay tensión alterna sobre las patas de salida del IC


----------



## carlosenati

Hola Coche31 como estas , con cuanta alimentacion trabaja tu fuente , veo que le conectas 12vdc de una fuente atx es un circuito elevedar de dc step up? o solo lo estas haciendo a modo de prueba para obviar la parte rectificadora de la fuente ?, creo que debes medir si llega el voltaje dc al bobinado primario   , si es que llega ver si este volaje cae o se mantiene ,verificar los voltajes en los pines del oscilador ,revisar si tuviera un diodo schottky revisar cuanto volaje y amper soporta , si estuviera mal cambiarlo y checar la realimentacion al circuito variando el trimpot.


----------



## Coche31

Buenas señores, ya realicé las pruebas que me dijeron.
En primer lugar lo alimento con un fuente atx por que solo es para probar si funciona y por que si hay algun corto la axt se dispara y mas que todo es por precaucion.
Segundo, según lo que menciona el amigo Fogonazo, puse el capacitor de 1nf (cerámico por que es el que tenía a la mano) en serie al multímetro y en el pin 11 y 14 del ic me daban voltajes entre 3.5 a 5.5 alternos sin tocar la pata negativa del multímetro.
Pero al tocar la pata negativa con una mano y con la pata positiva en las salidas del ic o sea pin 11 y 14, me da un voltaje de 15 V alternos usando siempre el capacitor.
Por último, los voltages que llegan al ic son 11.8 V dc con respecto a tierra, y a la toma central del primario le llegan los 11.8 v dc con respecto a tierra.
Al ic le llegan los 11.8 V dc en sus pines 15 y 13 en el pin 1 y 2 medí 5.2v dc, no se en que estoy fallando lo armé según el pdf que descargué de éste foro, les agradezco su ayuda, gracias

Éste usé para guiarme


----------



## DOSMETROS

Quita los 4 transistores Q1 a Q4 y vuelve a verificar temperatura, si se sigue calentando deberás cambiarlo ( si lo quitas , pon un zócalo para integrados  )

Haz leido ese hilo *completo* ? Porque se que el autor le había hecho reformas al diagrama y la plaqueta


----------



## Coche31

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Quita los 4 transistores Q1 a Q4 y vuelve a verificar temperatura, si se sigue calentando deberás cambiarlo ( si lo quitas , pon un zócalo para integrados  )
> 
> Haz leido ese hilo *completo* ? Porque se que el autor le había hecho reformas al diagrama y la plaqueta


 
Si ya lo lei, pero lo q*ue* tu men*c*ionas es quiza por que en el post menciona que lo actualiz*ó*
Segun yo *é*sta es la ver*s*i*ó*n ya actualizada

Dosmetros. Ya quit*é* los transistores que men*c*ionastes y siempre calienta el sg3525
Me tocar*á* sustituirlo pronto comprar*é* uno nuevo para continuar con las prue*b*as
Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ponele zócalo y fijate bien que no lo hayas puesto al revés , compralo en otro negocio (por si son falsificaciones) o reciclalo de una fuente de PC


----------



## Pino2018

Y el PCB? Vos le recortaste una parte, ¿no eliminó conexiones eso?¿Está comprobado que no haya corto entre las pistas? ¿Hiciste los tres puentes?, no se alcanzan a ver.


----------



## Coche31

Buenas señores estoy  requete admirado.....
Les cuento, gracias a mensaje del amigo pino2018 me puse a revisar el pcb que como verán yo lo recorté un poco por lo cual me tocó hacer un puente que está entro los mur1520,
Revisé el pcb minuciosamente y vuelvo hacer  las pruebas que ya mencionó el amigo dosmetros  y nada.
Pero al revisar nuevamente los voltajes del sg3525 me doy cuenta que en el pin 16 tenía justamente 11.8v dc justo los voltajes de mi fuente atx.
Por lo cual me puse a revisar las pistas del optocoplador y he ahí el error el acido no se comió todo el cobre de la parte de alimentación de los 12v positivos, era una diminuta línea de cobre que no se veía  pero lo suficiente para dejar pasar 12v dc al pin 16 del sg3525.
Por ese pequeño detalle me dió dolores de cabeza. Gracias a todos por la ayuda que me brindaron, solo me queda hacer mas pruebas de rendimiento. Les prometo subir mas fotos cuando este totalmente terminada.

Nota : No se porque tengo 45v y 46v dc en salida tengo un vol de diferencia y el trimpot esta al minimo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Bien que ya la tengas andando !

Un Volt de diferencia no es nada , eso seguramente ocurre por la disposición de los alambres , quizás debas agregar o quitar (lo que sea mas fácil) media espira a alguno de los bobinados secundarios.


----------



## Coche31

Buenas señores del foro, les pido mil disculpas por la tardanza, pero me tuve que mover le lugar de residencia, por tal razón deje un poco olvidado mi proyecto.
Pero bueno, la verdad es que al continuar con mis pruebas de funcionamiento resulta que al ponerle carga a mi fuente se pone en corto la fuente  o sea se dispara la fuente atx con la que hago las pruebas.
Desmonté los Mosfet y solo para pruebas le deje uno por rama, el cual se calienta el de una rama con tan solo unos segundos de haber conectado la fuente.
Será que hay alguien que sepa porqué está pasando eso que me de una manita.
Desde ya mil gracias.


----------



## Emis

Puede que se proteja por sobre-consumo esa fuente

Tenes una batería para hacer la prueba?

No olvides usar disipador por las dudas


----------



## Coche31

Buenas " Emis"  supongo que para las pruevas es suficiente una atx que genera unos 8 amperios seguros y como solo tiene un mosfet por lado no consume mucho
 Por otro lado lo que quiero saber es por que se calienta solo un lado de los mosfet


----------



## Emis

Yo suponía que mi fuente de 20A ATX podía hacer funcionar unas dicroicas, pero al colocar una se protegía


----------



## Coche31

buenas señores disculpen mi falta de conocimientos pero me gusta experimentar
con la electrónica  y les pido su ayuda papoder terminar mi fuente smps que arme con anterioridad,
 el problema que tengo es que no la puedo regular al voltaje que necesito 
porque se calienta la resistencia de 1k y el trimpot de 10k los zener que tiene son de 24v la verdad es que no se como hacer para regularla sin que se calienten esas partes

creo que por esta razón se me calienta una rama de mosfet
pd: ya remplace  el trimpot 3 veces y la resistencia igual


----------



## djyoan

mana1612 dijo:


> Hola colegas,
> En este mismo post un poco mas atrás les comentaba de otra alternativa para el transformador de estas  SMPS, este es la potencia que hice y si alcanzan a apreciar en las fotos el transformador es un yugo de un televisor de 20”.


Con que frecuencia opera ese núcleo ?
El numero de espiras ?


----------



## Fogonazo

djyoan dijo:


> Con que frecuencia opera ese núcleo ?
> El numero de espiras ?


La ultima visita de mana1612 al foro fue *Mar 29, 2012*

La frecuencia depende del material del yugo
Las espiras dependen de la potencia que pretendas conseguir (Hay que calcular)


----------

